# Meine Gartenbaustelle - DIY Sanierung Pflanzenfilterteich und Wandbrunnen, Bau einer Farngrotte uvm



## ina1912 (15. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Ihr Lieben! 

Nachdem ich meinen Vorgarten schon umgebaut und das hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ine-hochbeet-miniteich-und-wasserspiel.46705/
 dokumentiert hatte, möchte ich die Interessierten unter Euch gerne auch an den Umbauten des hinteren Gartenteils teilhaben lassen. Ein bisschen was vom Garten sah man schon in den saisonalen Threads, aber auch hier in meinem Geranium-Thema, da sich die meisten Storchschnäbel im hinteren Garten befinden    https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/geranium-storchschnabel.46491/

Großartig umgestaltet wird er nicht, der Garten ist seit meinem Einzug 1999 langsam dahinein gewachsen, wo ich ihn haben möchte, nur ist er längst nicht fertig. Es gibt einige Ecken, die nun auch mal dran sind keine Schandflecken mehr zu sein. Vor allem seit der Mähroboter fährt, wächst das Gras außerhalb der Schleife in sehr schmalen Wegen ungebremst. 

Davor muss jedoch schon wieder das Erste saniert und repariert werden. Zum Beispiel die Teichlandschaft. 

außerdem habe ich die Idee, wegen des vielen Schattens, der doch viele Gestaltungswünsche sehr einschränkt, aus der Not eine Tugend zu machen und die Gegebenheiten besser zu nutzen, indem ich eine kleine Farngrotte baue.

von Weitem sieht es ja erstmal ganz hübsch und ordentlich aus.... 

                            

.... aber hier kommen die Problem-Ecken:

Eingang Eiskeller
    
da müssen Wegplatten hin, um die kleine Mauer des Bergs müssen Mähkantensteine hin, und dort wo am Zaun noch Kram steht, will ich eine kleine Farngrotte errichten, zu deren Fuß sowas wie ein kleiner Woodland-Garden entstehen soll. 


ehemaliges Erdbeerbeet zwischen großem Staudenbeet und Gewächshaus 
      
Die schmalen Rasenstreifen müssen weg und durch Gehwegplatten ersetzt werden;  das Erdbeerbeet wird ins große Staudenbeet integriert. 

hier haben wir links den Teich, in der Mitte den Pfirsichbaum und das Rosengitter, rechts hinter der Konifere den Zugang zum Kompost 
      
der robo fährt davor einen Bogen, also muss alles, was er an Rasen nicht erreicht, mit Mähkantensteinen und Gehwegplatten ersetzt werden. 


Teichlandschaft.. 
        
der Pflanzenfilterteich und der Wandbrunnen. Die Brücke ist durchgerottet, der Wandbrunnen überwuchert, der umlaufende Weg nicht mehr zu sehen und die Folie des Filterteichs habe ich letztes Frühjahr versehentlich angesägt. Deshalb konnte der Kreislauf diese Saison nicht laufen. Das wird im Winter oder zeitigen Frühjahr meine erste Baustelle sein. 

Vielleicht mache ich ein kleines regionales Teichtreffen mit Glühwein, Gegrilltem und Feuerkorb, denn um die __ Iris-Rhizome aus dem Filterteich zu entfernen, braucht es brachiale Kräfte... Interessenten können sich gerne bei mir melden 

so Ihr Lieben, das wär erstmal der Startbeitrag. Mal sehen, wann es weiter geht und wie lange es dauert! 

schönen Sonntagabend noch und bis bald! 

lg Ina


----------



## Michael H (15. Okt. 2017)

Hallo

Denke mal da kommen 3-4 Stunden 
Arbeit auf dich / euch zu ....


----------



## ina1912 (15. Okt. 2017)

mindestens... 
aber dafür braucht es ja auch paar starke Männer


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (17. Okt. 2017)

Ina ich habe mich schon gewundert wo du deine ganzen neuen Pflanzen unterbringen willst, so viel Platz ist ja nun auch nicht. 
Michael du bist ganz sicher gerne gesehen zum arbeiten, es kann nicht genug Manpower sein 
Ina der dunkelrot blühende __ Storchschnabel könnte sogar mir gefallen,  das Gras von dir ist bei mir nur halb so hoch, macht aber nichts. Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht und leihe dir gerne einmal Manpower aus.

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (17. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Heike, schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören! 
das schilfgras braucht sicher ne Weile, sich zu etablieren. Ich habe es schon viele Jahre und am Anfang war es nicht nur weniger, sondern ich glaube auch weniger hoch. Allerdings weiß ich nicht nicht, wie es auf Trockenheit reagiert, sicher will es gleichmäßig feucht gehalten werden und Du bist ja nicht jeden Tag dort im Pflege - Garten richtig? und welchen dunkelroten storchenschnabel meinst du, den mit der einzelnen Blüte bei der roten Bodendeckerrose? Das ist ein Neuzugang namens ANN FOLKARD. wird in England gerne im Staudenbeet verwendet.

oder meintest du einen von den Bodendeckern? 

und danke fürs Angebot, Ihr seid gerne gesehen und ich freue mich schon auf einen Besuch von euch beim nächsten Mal! wenn die Männer buddeln, müssen halt die Mädels am Grill stehen


----------



## Mathias2508 (17. Okt. 2017)

Ähm ja gerne


----------



## ina1912 (22. Okt. 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

so, Mutti war bisschen fleißig dieses Wochenende...
zwar bei Weitem nicht das alles geschafft, was ich mir gewünscht hätte, aber manche Pusselarbeiten ziehen sich eben hin. Am liebsten hätte ich morgen weiter gemacht, Urlaub ist aber erst in einer Woche.

Freitag nach Feierabend habe ich erstmal das Material für die primären Projekte besorgt:
Blumenerde, Sand und Splitt zum Aufbereiten der Pflanzlöcher für die vielen Storchschnäbel und Gräser, dann Mähkantensteine für den Kellerberg und zwei schöne Granitborde für das Dach der geplanten Grotte.
     

 ne Stunde vorm Dunkelwerden am Eingang zum hinteren Garten habe ich schnell noch begonnen, Grasnarbe zu entfernen und das Kabel vom Robo zu suchen, um es etwas näher an die Steine zu legen. es wurde durch die Maschine etwas zu weit ab verlegt, und die ständig stehengeblieben Reihe von Grasbüscheln hat mich schon den ganzen Sommer aufgeregt.
     

weiter mit den Gehwegplatten wollte ich an der Stelle erstmal nicht machen. Bei mir standen noch einige Pflanzen in Töpfen rum, die unbedingt in die Erde sollten, um solange wie möglich noch warme Tage zum Anwachsen zu haben. Unter anderem etliche frisch gelieferte Geraniümer, zwei schöne Gräser, die im Baumarkt in den Wagen sprangen. Dann eine rosa blühende __ Iris sibirica vom hinteren Teichufer und  eine wunderschöne dunkellaubige Silberkerze aus meinem Hochbeet, die dringend einen feuchteten Standort brauchten,  und eine Reihe von Ablegern aus dem Garten, die übrig waren und mir zu schade zum Wegschmeißen, wie Pulmonaria und __ Bergenien sowie Sämlinge von Vergissmeinnicht und Vexiernelke. Darüber hinaus noch sechs Tütchen a 15 -  20 Frühblüherzwiebeln von weißer Traubenhyazinthe, hellblaue Puschkinie, lilagweißem __ Schneeglanz und blauer Scilla. Das sind die einzigen Zwiebeln, die im Lehm im Winter nicht verrotten, ganz im Gegensatz zu __ Tulpen, __ Narzissen und Hyazinthen.
Den Samstag und Sonntag habe ich also damit zugebracht, das ehemalige Erdbeerbeet zu entkrauten und umzugraben, Begrenzungen zu versetzen.....
             

.... und die Pflanzen einzubringen.
   

Bei den etwas nässeempfindlichen Pflanzen habe ich den schweren nassen Lehmboden mit einer Mischung aus Splitt, Mauersand und Blumenerde aufbereitet. und so siehts erstmal aus:

 

ein paar Geranium pratense Züchtungen und ein schwarzblau blühender g. phaeum RAVEN haben im großen Staudenbeet exponierte Plätze mit extra Drainage bekommen, hier sieht man die vielen Schildchen:

 

drei weitere Geraniumsorten, die aus der Cinereumfamilie stammen, mussten in den Steingarten vor dem Haus, denn denen kann ich hier im schattigen Waldgarten nicht bieten, was sie an Sonne, Luft und extremer Drainage brauchen.

so, ich hoffe, das Wetter hält sich noch eine Weile, so dass ich noch in diesem Jahr von meinen Plänen schon einen großen Teil erledigen kann.

euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntagabend!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. Nov. 2017)

moin zusammen!

Nachdem wir ein paar Tage weg waren, musste meine Baustelle etwas warten.. nach Halloween hatte ich gestern etwas Zeit, ein Stückchen weiter an der Rasenkante zu werkeln. es befinden sich unzählige Tannenwurzeln dort, was das Entfernen der Grasnarbe sehr zäh gestaltet. Die größte Herausforderung aber ist die steile Einfahrt zum Eiskeller. Gehwegplatten hätten dort nicht gehalten. Deshalb habe ich ein schweres Betonbord dorthin gelegt. den Höhenunterschied zum Rasen musste ich natürlich auffüllen mit Erde und verpflanzten Rasensoden. links davon liegen probehalber schon die ersten drei Mähkantensteine. Aber es dauert halt immer lange, weil das Robokabel erst gefunden und freigelegt werden muss. Der Robo ist heute morgen schon unterwegs gewesen, offenbar alles glatt gelaufen dort.
 

Außerdem wurden heute zwei neue Rosenstöcke für mein Staudenbeet geliefert. Eigentlich war ich mit Pflanzungen für dieses Jahr schon durch. Aber dann sah ich am Wochenende in einer älteren  Folge Gardeners World die Rose FOR YOUR EYES ONLY, sie war in England Rose des Jahres 2015. Das ist eine Sorte aus einer Reihe von  äußerst frostresistenten Hybriden der persischen Rosen mit dem dunklen Auge mit den europäischen Floribundas. Diese hier ist apricotfarben-pink mit dunkelrotem Auge. Als Busch wirkt sie sehr natürlich und ist offensichtlich eine  Bienenweiderose, da sie ungefüllt blüht. Passt super zu dunkellaubigen Nachbarn wie dunkler __ Perückenstrauch, dunkle Heucherasorten oder schwarzer Sambuca.  Die musste ich unbedingt haben! Also schnell alle online Händler abgeklappert, und siehe da, Agel Rosen hatte noch ein paar wenige vorrätig, ansonsten überall ausverkauft! Montag bestellt, heute geliefert! ihr Zustand war einwandfrei, gute Verpackung, schnell geliefert. Es sind sogar noch ein paar Knospen dran sowie eine Blüte, an der ich sehen kann, dass die richtige Sorte geliefert wurde.
   

nun heißt es erstmal, wieder mindestens einen Quadratmeter im Staudenbeet frei zu legen, dort wo sich der Oxford-__ Storchschnabel die letzten 18 Jahre so ausgebreitet hat.. und das bei dem Mistwetter! hier regnet es seit Dienstag Abend fast ununterbrochen und alles ist matschig. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, es wird schon bis zum Wochenende eine Gelegenheit geben.

bis dahin erstmal,
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (4. Nov. 2017)

Hallo miteinander! 

das Wetter ist ja wider Erwarten sehr angenehm nach dieser eiskalten Vollmondnacht, und ein wenig Zeit hatte ich auch noch vor meinem heutigen Bastelnachmittag, also habe ich mich doch noch den neuen Rosen zuliebe in den Garten getrollt.
zunächst mal wollten etwa 2 qm Oxford-__ Storchschnabel ausgebuddelt werden. Das alleine kostete schon mal 2 Stunden. wer schon mal Storchschnabel entfernt hat, weiß wie tief die Wurzeltuben gehen und wie schnell die zerbrechen... ich wünschte, meine anderen Geraniümer würden so wüchsig sein.. 

    

natürlich reicht das so nicht, da muss vor Beginn der nächsten Saison weiter ausgegraben werden. Aber um die Rosenpflanzung zu machen, war es erst einmal genug. In der Hoffnung, dass ich ihre Ausbreitung erstmal stoppen kann, habe ich andere Breitmacher dagegen gesetzt. es heißt jetzt :  __ Katzenminze + Goldfelberich vs. Geranium. 
für die Rosen und die kleine hübsche Heuchera mit den limettenfarbenen Blüten habe ich vorsichtshalber eine Schubkarre voll Substrat aus gleichen Teilen Lehmboden, Splitt, Bausand und universal Blumenerde gemischt.

      

 alles schön eingebuddelt, dazwischen noch ein  unter dem Storchschnabel gefundenes Lampenputzergras, gewässert, fertig!

    

Nun müssen sie nur noch anwachsen. Ich hoffe, das klappt und die Rosenknospen öffnen sich noch. 

schönes Wochenende wünsche ich Euch! 
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. Jan. 2018)

moin Ihr Lieben! 
auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal allen einen super Start in die neue teich - und gartensaison! 

so, es geht wieder los, und ich will gleich mal hierauf zurück kommen:




ina1912 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mache ich ein kleines regionales Teichtreffen mit Glühwein, Gegrilltem und Feuerkorb, denn um die __ Iris-Rhizome aus dem Filterteich zu entfernen, braucht es brachiale Kräfte... Interessenten können sich gerne bei mir melden



wie siehts aus, Mädels und Jungs aus der Region? 
schöner Samstag mit Grill und netten Getränken, dabei die flache sumpfzone des filterteichs ausmisten und ggf. die Folie schon erneuern wenn die Temperaturen es zulassen? es sind nicht mehr als 2 qm denke ich. wer ist dabei? 
da dieses Vorhaben angegangen werden muss, bevor die sumpfpflanzen zu wachsen anfangen, will ich gar nicht viel Zeit verlieren. 
die neue holzbrücke über den filterteich ist bereits ausgesucht und so gut wie bestellt, 
der komplette Februar und erste märzhälfte noch komplett ohne Termine. wären also vielleicht nicht ganz Anfang Februar, da liegt sicherlich noch Schnee, aber so ab 17.2., 24.2., 3.3.,10.3.,17.3.

bei der Gelegenheit gebe ich auch gerne Pflanzen ab und freue mich auf fachsimpeleien! 
wer Lust hat, gerne ne PN schreiben, dann machen wir einen Terminchat auf! 

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (16. Jan. 2018)

Lust und Laune gewiss, aber ich kann derzeit keine Termine zusagen.  Da muss ich leider spontan zu bzw. absagen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (17. Jan. 2018)

Die Idee ist Klasse allerdings habe ich da auch immer dieses zeitliche Problem mit den Wochenenden. Wir telefonieren dann einfach mal kurzentschlossen. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (21. Jan. 2018)

moin zusammen! 

so, nachdem man nun wochenlang drinnen gesessen und gefeiert hat und auch nur zwischen Haus und Büro pendelte, musste etwas Bewegung an der frischen Luft sein. Also hab ich mich schön warm angezogen und bin mal eine unspannende Arbeit angegangen, die ich schon lange vor mir her geschoben hatte. Schließlich warten im Frühjahr noch genügend andere Arbeiten, und was man hat, das hat man. Die eingewachsenen Gehwegplatten mahnten mich bei jedem Gartenrundgang, das sah nämlich so aus:
            

mit dem praktischen Rasenkantenstecher, den die Engländer so gerne benutzen (wahrscheinlich haben sie ihn auch noch erfunden), hab ich erstmal den Rasen ringsherum eingestochen.
  

dann mit einer flachen Schaufel alles von den Oberflächen gekratzt und einige Zentimeter rundum von graswurzeln befreit. Drei neue Platten hab ich zur Ergänzung noch dazu getan.  Zum Schluss alle gestochenen Kanten der Grasnarbe fest angetrampelt (was erstaunlicherweise das Anstrengendste von allem war), noch schön abgefegt und geharkt, nun bin ich zufrieden. 
        

zwar bin ich nur bis zu den __ Tannen gekommen, die Steine vor der Terrasse und vorm Teich noch nicht geschafft, aber das sind weniger, da dürfte ich nächstes Mal schneller fertig sein.
es fing schon leicht an zu schneien und nach zweieinhalb Stunden wurden die Beine etwas kalt, aber meine gefütterten Aldi - Gummistiefel und dicke Handschuh hielten gut warm die ganze Zeit und ich fand es herrlich, mal wieder draußen in Bewegung zu sein. 

euch noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Jan. 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen! 

will nur ein kleines Update geben. 

letzte Woche habe ich einen freien Tag genutzt, um die allesamt in meiner Einfahrt angehäuften Tannennadeln und Tannenzapfen zu entsorgen, die ich nach den Herbststürmen dort zusammen getragen hatte. Durch den vielen Regen war alles schon ganz schön durchgeweicht und am Kompostieren. insgesamt habe ich etwa 7 Schubkarren voll Zeug in grüne Säcke gestopft ; als die voll waren dann noch einges in die Büsche und zu guter Letzt noch die Mülltonne vor der  Abholung aufgefüllt.
Das ganze war notwendig, weil am Samstag meine 40m Zypressenhecke mit dem Schnitt dran war, da brauchte ich Platz in der Einfahrt. Wir sind ihr mehrere Stunden lang mit Kettensäge, Akkuheckenschere und stromlosen Werkzeugen (Astschere, Heckenschere) zu Leibe gerückt und bei Einbruch der Dämmerung war sie dann halbwegs ebenmässig. Wobei, weitere 20cm tiefer wäre eigentlich noch schöner gewesen, aber sie sollte ja Sichtschutz bleiben.  Na egal, es sieht zumindest gepflegt aus. 

vorher :
      

nachher :
      
Unseren Plan, die Abschnitte in den Häcksler zu stecken, haben wir aufgrund der Menge, der ungeeigneten Beschaffenheit und der  Uhrzeit wieder verworfen. Dafür wird das demnächst auf einen Hänger geladen und in die Kompostieranlage gebracht. Bei der Gelegenheit hoffe ich auch gleich noch den Inhalt der besagten grünen Säcke mit Tannenabfall sowie  den großen Berg  Grünschnitt aus dem Spätsommer von Korkenzieherweide, Haselnuss ua mit loszuwerden, der dort ebenfalls schon ne ganze Weile liegt und nicht gerade klein ist. 

lasst Euch bloß nicht verleiten., bei den milden Temperaturen schon Dinge zurück zu schneiden, die erst nach dem Winter geschnitten werden dürfen... mir krabbelt es auch schon in den Fingern, was Rosen, __ Hortensien uä betrifft. bloß nicht! wir kriegen sicher irgendwann noch mal eine Kaltfront. wenn die neu austreiben und Frost bekommen,geht das nicht gut aus. 

lg und schön geduldig sein! 
ina


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2018)

Ich hoffe deine Arbeit war nicht ganz umsonst bei dem Sturm wie heute, rieselt bestimmt wieder eine Menge von den __ Tannen runter.


----------



## ina1912 (29. Jan. 2018)

ach die Berge lagen doch schon seit Herbst dort und mussten so oder so weggeräumt werden. was jetzt neu runter fällt, kann man aber auch nicht ewig liegen lassen, sonst leidet ja der Rasen..


----------



## ina1912 (3. Feb. 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

hier mal ein paar teichansichten vom winter:
       

habe die ersten __ schneeglöckchen und __ winterlinge entdeckt
   


heute habe ich trotz schneetreibens mal dem __ Efeu am teichberg den kampf angesagt. wegen meiner anderen Baustellen letztes und vorletztes jahr habe ich den rückschnitt hier ganz schön vernachlässigt. die begrenzungssteine am berg und der weg sind nicht mehr zu sehen :
       


hier mal auf halber strecke:
 

und mit diesem zwischenstand mache ich für heute Feierabend, ist mir jetzt zu kalt geworden:
     

da werden noch einige tage arbeit auf mich zukommen, vor allem will ich den sanddorn einkürzen und von Efeu und Hopfen befreien, um auch an die Mauer zum Sanieren zu kommen. eventuell schaffe ich morgen noch etwas.

erstmal schönes Wochenende
lg Ina Anhang anzeigen 195041


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Feb. 2018)

Da hast du ja noch einiges vor dir, da kannst du doch nicht schon um 14°° Feierabend machen.


----------



## ina1912 (3. Feb. 2018)

doch, klar kann ich... der haushalt macht sich nicht alleine und fussballkinder brauchen auch immer einen chauffeur.  ausserdem, __ efeu rupfen ist wie schnee schippen, da haben auch schon leute nen herzinfarkt gekriegt. wenn ich merke, dass genug ist, dann höre ich lieber auf


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Feb. 2018)

Mir kribbelt es noch nicht in den Fingern alles noch zu nass und zu grau. Bleibt also noch Zeit für das Winterhobby 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (4. Feb. 2018)

ja ich weiß, was Du meinst! mein winterhobby ist auch noch angesagt, habe auch noch gar nicht alles fertig.
trotzdem hat mich das schöne wetter heute morgen hinaus gelockt, um ein paar fotos zu machen und mich an den frostigen schönheiten zu erfreuen. die will ich hier mal mit euch teilen:

                            

auf den letzten beiden bildern kann man die luftblasen des sprudlers sehen, der eine stelle eisfrei hält.


----------



## ina1912 (4. Feb. 2018)

und dann habe ich mich an die Arbeit gemacht, den alten Sanddorn auszulichten, von __ Efeu und Hopfen zu befreien und seine Krone zu liften. endlich sieht man den ganzen Stamm!  Dabei habe ich soviel wie möglich von dem Wandbrunnen freigelegt, damit ich dann beim Sanieren schneller an die Steine herankomme. nun ist auch mein Milchkannenfilter wieder zu sehen.

danach war immer noch nicht genug, dann habe ich mir noch die Kletterrose vorgeknöpft,  die Blutpflaume und den __ Perückenstrauch. ebenfalls alles von Efeu und Hopfen überwuchert und nach oben wieder zweieinhalb Meter Höhe seit letztem Jahr zugelegt, das musste alles weg, nur unnütze Kletterhilfe für die Pestranken! auch die Fliederbüsche habe ich etwas ausgedünnt. 

                        
insgesamt waren es etwa vier Stunden,  jetzt reichts mir aber wirklich.. das Aufräumen und der Pfirsichbaum müssen bis nächstes Wochenende warten.

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Restsonntag!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Feb. 2018)

moin moin!

Vom Wochenende habe ich gar nicht so viel zu berichten, der ganze Sonntag fiel einem Hallen-Fußballturnier zum Opfer.
Aber immerhin konnte ich schon das Material für den Weg um den Teichberg herum heranschleppen.

zumindest für den ersten Teil des L von der Hausecke bis zur Regentonne. Hier gibt es links und rechts Begrenzungssteine, so dass direkt gepflastert werden kann.

   

Um meine Patchwork-Methode aus dem Vorgarten (Mitleser kennen sie aus meiner Baudoku)  konsequent weiter zu führen und weil ich noch ein paar Reste hatte, habe ich wieder mehrfarbige Gehwegplatten und Pflasterklinker, alles in 4cm Stärke geholt, samt Splitt, Fugensand und Unkrautvlies. Diesmal habe ich mich an die schönen bunten Waschbetonplatten getraut,  denn in dieser schattigen Ecke werden einfache Betonplatten sehr schnell bemoost und rutschig.

 

Das Einzige, was ich leider nicht kaufen konnte, waren rote 30x30x4 Platten, die dort rum lagen. Vorbestellte Ware eines Kunden! na für meine paar,  die ich brauche, lohnt sich keine Bestellung...
andere Sachen mit intetessanten Oberflächen gab es nicht in 4cm Stärke, ausser riesengroße 60x40 Platten, aber die kommen nicht in Frage.

Ab dem Knick, an der kleinen Brücke vorbei bis zum Wandbrunnen und Anfang des großen Teiches ist das leider anders, da muss erst eine Begrenzung einbetoniert werden .       

Sobald es warm genug dafür ist, fange ich das auch an.

hoffentlich macht uns der Frost am nächsten Wochenende keinen Strich durch die Rechnung.

schönen Wochenanfang wünsche ich Euch!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. Feb. 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen! 

das war heute schon mal ein äußerst produktiver Samstag.

bei strahlendem Sonnenschein bin ich in den Garten raus, denn heute war ich mutig genug für die Entscheidung, die riesige Thuja auszuästen, bevor sie mir über den Kopf wächst und gefällt werden müsste. Das gleiche hatte ich schon mal mit der Silberzypresse am Teich gemacht und es nicht bereut. 
vorher:
  

nachher:
    
Sieht noch etwas kahl aus, aber die Krone wird sich bald schön entwickeln  und die Blumen im Beet bekommen jetzt deutlich mehr von der Morgen- und Mittagssonne ab und können sich etwas mehr ausbreiten,   an Bodenfläche sind etwa 2 qm mehr rausgekommen  

Ich bekam außerdem eine Ladung schöner Granitsteine für meine Farngrotte und den Wandbrunnen von einem Freund angeliefert. 

      
Zu dritt haben wir gleich alles aufgestapelt.
  

Und weil sie irgendwie Mitleid mit mir und meiner vollgepackten Einfahrt hatten,   haben sie gleich sämtlichen Hecken-, Baum- und Strauchschnitt auf den LKW geladen und entsorgen das für mich! 

vorher:
      

nachher :
      

Bin super happy, denn dass ich heute gleich zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlage, damit hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet! 

hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich.   sieht schön aus, aber es war eisiger Ostwind 

          

nun erstmal aufwärmen und ein kleines Mittagsschläfchen genießen....

wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende! 

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (24. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Ina!
Ich muss Dir hösten Respekt entgegen bringen, das Du bei diesem fiesem Ostwind draußen ein paar Stunden gearbeitet hast.
Es war bestimmt nicht einfach, der Wind ging durch Mark und Bein.
Normalerweise hört man bei uns im Ort immer irgend eine Maschine laufen aber Heute war alles still.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Feb. 2018)

oh Dankeschön! als ich gegen 10 angefangen habe die thuja zu schneiden, war es noch wunderschön in der Sonne. als der blöde Eiswind kam, haben wir geschwitzt vom Steine schleppen  
allerdings merkte man bei dem frost jede alte Kriegswunde vom Zahnarzt im Kiefer 

ringsum waren bei uns aber auch mehrere Motorsägen zu hören. Die Havelländer sind eben so. nur die Harten komm' in' Garten


----------



## ina1912 (28. Feb. 2018)

Heute 10 Uhr, noch immer - 7,5 Grad. Gestern Abend kamen ein paar wenige Schneeflocken runter. Einige Rosen lassen bedenklich die Zweige hängen. Ansonsten alles erstarrt. Nur ein paar __ Winterlinge schieben unbeeindruckt ihre Blütenknospen aus dem Eis. 
zum Glück finden die Piepmätze noch einen Schluck zu trinken am Loch in der Eisfläche. ein paar Tapsen vom Marder habe ich auf dem Teich gesehen  er muss am Luftloch ein Stückchen eingebrochen sein
                    

noch bis Samstag durchhalten! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (4. März 2018)

Mahlzeit!

heute war ich auf dem Eis...

schon seit einigen Tagen hab ich überlegt, ob ich den Frühjahrsputz am Teich vielleicht schon mache und einfach alles schön bündig über dem Eis abschneiden kann.

es hat ganz gut funktioniert, natürlich waren überall die Angelsehnen im Wege und dort,  wo das Luftloch ist, bin ich nicht lang, da ist das Eis zu empfindlich. Dort muss ich dann halt das Gestrüpp von außen schneiden.
Die fellgefütterten Gummistiefel haben aber etwa ne Stunde auf dem Eis gut durchgehalten.

ansonsten hab ich gemacht, was irgendwie zu machen ging, nachdem ich gestern schon den ganzen Tag mit den Füßen gescharrt habe und mir die __ Nase an der Fensterscheibe platt gedrückt habe . Habe mich Samstag  richtig geärgert, dass immer noch so starker Frost war,  ein ganzer wertvoller Tag verloren... da war ich nur mal draußen, um die Vogelfutterstation aufzurüsten.da war gestern schon mächtig was los; Feldsperlinge,   Rotkehlchen, Kohlmeisen, Blaumeisen, Tannenmeisen, Haubenmeisen, Schwanzmeisen, Amseln, Tauben, Elstern, Eichelhäher. Meist mehrere auf einmal.

heute war es dagegen recht angenehm bei -2 bis +2 Grad, also ausser dem Teichputz noch Heckenschere angeworfen und Gräser zurück geschnitten. So richtig alle Stauden von ihren Altlasten zu befreien, hab ich mich noch nicht getraut, weil sie sicher noch etwas Schutz gebrauchen können.  Aber zumindest alles, was aus den Beeten heraus auf Rasen und Wege hing, hab ich abgemacht. Außerdem aus der Forsythienhecke hinten alles heraus geschnitten,  was nach __ Ahorn- und Haselnussstämmchen aussah. Gleich noch mal bisschen vom Rasen geharkt, was an Laub, Tannenzapfen und Zweigen im Wind noch so umher geflogen war. So habe ich ich dann in den nächsten Tagen nach dem vorausgesagten Regen weniger Gematsche wegzumachen. Außerdem muss der robo bald wieder fahren.
zwei grüne Säcke wieder proppevoll gestopft und drei Stündchen an der frischen Luft bewegt, das gibt einem gleich wieder ein ganz gutes Gefühl!

                     
wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntagabend und einen guten Wochenstart!

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (4. März 2018)

Ich habe heute erstmal fast 100l Wasser auf Rosen,Rhodo , Hortensie und __ Magnolien verteilt.
  Wenn sie blüht ist der Garten wieder weiß.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. März 2018)

Hallo allerseits,
fleißig, fleißig Ina  Da hast Du ja ganz schön geackert! 
Aber ich war auch nicht faul, habe über'm Pavillon die Rose zurückgeschnitten. Sind zwar dies Jahr die Blüten weg, aber das mußte mal sein, es wächst einem im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes über'n Kopp!  So, nun kann's tauen und dann ran an die Gartenarbeit!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (5. März 2018)

oh weh, da hast Du ja ordentlich zugeschlagen! Das muss auch eine ganz schöne Plackerei gewesen sein! Aber die Haupttriebe hast Du ja stehen lassen, von dort aus bilden sich doch wieder Blüten, wenn auch dieses Jahr noch nicht so viele. 

übrigens habe ich spontan beschlossen, auch noch Kletterrosen zu setzen. Dort wo ich die Thuja am hinteren Beetrand ausgeästet habe, will ich zwei drei hohe Stauden wegnehmen und versetzen, dafür soll dort links der Thuja ein Rosenbogen mit je 2 Kletterrosen und Clematis hin, in der Mitte soll ein Gartenspiegel hängen. Mal sehen, ob es funktioniert, das Auge dorthin zu lenken und vom Fenster des Nachbarhauses abzulenken, welches man jetzt durch die kahle Forsythienhecke besonders sieht. Wenn sie wieder Laub hat, klappt es vielleicht mit der Illusion. Bin schon sehr gespannt. Aber wie gesagt, ein wenig Buddelei geht dem noch voraus. Der Spiegel steht schon parat, der Rosenbogen liegt schon beim online Händler im Warenkorb 

die Pflanzen werde ich womöglich auch online bestellen, habe ja letztes Jahr gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Gärtnereien gemacht. Ich bin nur hinsichtlich der Farbe noch etwas unentschlossen. pastellige Töne wie zartrosa, hellblau usw.  haben in dem doch ziemlich sonnigen Beet des Schattengartens zuwenig Fernwirkung. Da ich im Herbst einige Beetrosen und andere Stauden in kräftigeren Farben wie apricot, pfirsich, bernstein, __ himbeere, granat, magenta, purpur uä., sogar blauschwarze __ Akelei und schwarzrotes Geranium Phaeum  gepflanzt habe, werde ich wohl jetzt auch bei den Kletterrosen passende Töne auswählen. sowas in der Richtung wie Augusta luise und amber queen. 
also wie Goldkäferchen schon sagte : ran an die Gartenarbeit! 


lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. März 2018)

hallöchen...
Gartenspiegel, das war das Stichwort. Hatte auch mal vor, damit zu experimentieren. Das macht neugierig auf mehr ! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (5. März 2018)

da sind wir ja schon zwei Neugierige! 

den Rosenbogen bestelle ich gleich.   hab einen mit Türen gefunden, vor allem ist er außergewöhnlich schmal, damit links und rechts des Spiegels nicht so viel platz ist . das Teil wird vor die Hecke hinten am Ende des Gartens gestellt und der Spiegel sozusagen an die geschlossenen Türen.
auf jede Seite eine Kletterrose mit einer Clematis. Die Bestellung der Pflanzen ist eben raus, heute gabs 10 Prozent Rabatt. Die Rosen sind pink bis lachs und die Clematis magentafarben. bin wirklich sehr gespannt, was das wird.
ach ja  ich habe bei den Pflanzen extra darauf Wert gelegt, dass sie öfter und bis in den Oktober hinein blühen. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (5. März 2018)

so, Rosenbogen ist auch bestellt  Allerdings nicht der mit den Türen, das gäbe sonst wahrscheinlich optisch einen Fehler, wenn man den Türriegel sieht und oben drüber der Spiegel einen Fensterausblick suggeriert  Daher also einfacher Rosenbogen, dafür aber  zusätzlich ein dreiteiliger Eisengitterparavent, an dem der Spiegel befestigt wird, der hat auch ein ähnliches Muster. Der paravent wird leicht angewinkelt hinter dem Rosenbogen aufgestellt und geht dann von einer Seite des Bogens zur anderen. schwer vorstellbar,   ich weiß....  ich hoffe und vertraue auf mein Vorstellungsvermögen 

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. März 2018)

Hallo,   und später Bilder, Bilder, Bilder.....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (6. März 2018)

klar....


----------



## ina1912 (10. März 2018)

Hallo miteinander!

zum Glück, endlich Wochenende und Plusgrade!
heute stand ich deshalb um halb zehn - was für einen Morgenmuffel recht früh ist - warm und regenfest eingepackt im Garten und konnte endlich loslegen.
Da ja einige Projekte gleichzeitig im Garten am Laufen sind, hatte ich freie Auswahl  Arbeit ist genügend da für fünf Leute.... 
angefangen habe ich am Teichberg. Nachdem neulich schon der __ Efeu von der steilen Seite entfernt wurde, habe ich heute mal die eingewachsenen Feldsteine freigelegt und die Stützmauer neu gestapelt. Da kamen mir meine neuen Granitsteine gerade recht. Jetzt gefällt es mir ganz gut. Als nächstes kann dann die Rückseite vom Wandbrunnen frei gelegt und neu aufgemauert werden.
ach ja, etliche  __ Iris-Rhizome waren dort auch noch versteckt, nie eine Blühchance, da zuwenig Licht. Die habe ich ausgebuddelt und erstmal beiseite gepackt, damit ich sie bei den Arbeiten am Wandbrunnen nicht zertrample. die ziehen demnächst ins Hochbeet im sonnigeren Vorgarten um. 

     

als das erstmal grob stand und mir die Steineschlepperei gereicht hat, bin ich zum Staudenbeet übergegangen. Rund um die ausgeästete Thuja musste Platz geschaffen werden für den Rosenbogen und die Rosen. Zunächst mal die Fläche vom vielen __ Moos befreit,  das hoffentlich nun nicht mehr wieder kommt, wenn mehr Licht an der Thuja vorbei kommt. Einige Rauhblattastern mussten für den Rosenbogen auf die rechte Seite der Thuja umziehen, dafür aber eine Pfingstrose raus. Die hat in ihren ganzen 20 Jahren eh noch nie geblüht, also nichts zu verlieren. Sie kam nun zu den zwei weiteren __ Pfingstrosen links der Thuja. Die  durften an ihrem Platz bleiben,  wurden nur ebenfalls vom Moos befreit. Eine vierte von weiter weg habe ich noch dazu gesetzt, alles mit lockerer Gärtnererde aufgebessert,  da sie sich in dem festen Lehmboden nie so richtig wohl gefühlt haben. Mal sehen, vielleicht werden sie ja endlich mal schön. zu guter Letzt - und das war das schlimmste von allem - hab ich den Wurzeln der ungeliebten __ Goldrute den Kampf angesagt. Mann, was für eine Plackerei. .

       

ob der Platz schon reicht für den Rosenbogen, weiß ich nicht genau. möglicherweise muss noch eine Aster in der letzten Reihe umziehen. Für heute ist erstmal Schluss, und morgen ist der Vorgarten dran, da wird Frühling verordnet!

euch erst mal einen schönen Abend!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (11. März 2018)

N'abend zusammen! 

Leute  ich konnte mich heute bei dem sehr milden Wetter nicht beherrschen, bei 15 Grad hab ich den Winterschutz von den Rosen entfernt - das waren bei meinen fast dreißig Rosen dann gleich mal zwei Schubkarren voll Tannengrün mit Berg -  und konnte mir nicht verkneifen, sie dann auch gleich zu schneiden (obwohl die forsythien noch nicht blühen!). Ich hatte aber das Gefühl, da muss nach dem Regen mal Luft und Licht ran.
so langsam neigt sich der Frühjahrsputz seinem Ende zu und es ist Land in Sicht! 
probehalber haben wir den Rosenbogen aufgebaut und den gartenspiegel ausgepackt, mir fehlt aber noch das rankgitter, an dem er dann hinten am Ende des großen Beets unter dem Rosenbogen befestigt wird. sieht aber schon mal ganz gut aus 
        

wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag Abend! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. März 2018)

N'abend zusammen!

so, hier kommen die versprochenen Bilder vom Gewächshaus.

hier der Zustand nach Xavier im Herbst
       

der liebe ExGöGa hats gerichtet!
hier die neuen Dachbalken vom Montag :
   

und hier alles wieder zu. Habe mich diesmal gegen Glas und für preiswerte Hohlkammerplatten entschieden. Falls der nächste Baum drauf fällt...  teures Zeug erst wieder, wenn da nirgends mehr ein Baum steht..
   
hier sieht man noch den abgebrochen Baum : 

ja ich weiß, die Scheiben könnten mal geputzt und das Häuschen entrümpelt werden... steht aber auf der Prioritätenliste ziemlich weit unten! 

heute ist auch mein Paket von pflanzmich.de angekommen, packe gleich noch aus und stelle die Töpfchen erstmal in den Wintergarten, bis ich Zeit zum Einpflanzen habe.
also so sehen sie aus:
 
drei Kletterrosen, LAWINIA, SUPER DOROTHY und FASSADENZAUBER.  leider letztere wurzelnackt,  da hab ich nicht aufgepasst. hab ich keine Erfahrung damit. die Rosen sind denke ich ganz in Ordnung, bei den beiden im Topf ist Austrieb zu sehen.   alle drei extra robust, halbschattenverträglich und öfterblühend bis in den Spätherbst.
Ein wenig Sorgen machen mir die beiden Clematis PRINCESS DIANA und SOLIDARNOSC, die sehen nicht sehr vertrauenerweckend aus, da ist außer dem verwelkten Laub vom Vorjahr noch nichts weiter zu sehen, aber ich habe noch Hoffnung. Schließlich hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit dem online Shop gemacht. 

schönen Abend noch Euch allen!

lg Ina


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2018)

Bei den Clematis sollte es um diese Jahreszeit normal sein das da nix ist. Meine haben auch nur die alten Stängel aus dem letzten Jahr.


----------



## ina1912 (14. März 2018)

würde ich normalerweise auch denken. Aber meine Clematis zuhause haben alle schon Austrieb, die einen mehr und die anderen weniger. na wie gesagt, bin zwar etwas enttäuscht aber nicht hoffnungslos


----------



## ina1912 (15. März 2018)

moin! 

kleines Update :

heute morgen bei Lichte betrachtet war an beiden Clematis Austrieb zu erkennen! ziemlich dicht bei den grünen Haltebändchen, deshalb gestern Abend nicht entdeckt. steht nun alles schön im hellen Wintergarten, Erde wieder gut angedrückt und frisch gegossen. so kriegen sie hoffentlich einen kleinen Vorsprung bis zum Einpflanzen. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (25. März 2018)

n'abend zusammen! 

dieses Wochenende war nun endlich mal Wetter für die Gartenarbeit! 

als erstes mussten Samstag  die groben Pflanzarbeiten erledigt werden. Die riesige Fläche von rosa __ Storchschnabel ganz links im Staudenbeet habe ich noch ein wenig weiter dezimiert, weil sie noch zu dicht an der Rosenpflanzung vom Herbst war. Eine neue Strauchrose namens Aprikola kam noch dazu. 
Die neuen Kletterrosen und Clematis mussten in die Erde, daher wurde probeweise der Rosenbogen aufgestellt.
    
 Morgen kommt übrigens das dazugehörige Rankgitter für dahinter. Dort kommt dann auch der Gartenspiegel ins Spiel. 

Da ich noch eine Kletterrose über hatte (die Entscheidung beim Bestellen fiel mir so schwer),  habe ich die kurzerhand neben die ausgeästete Thuja gepflanzt, damit sie dort hochklettern kann. Mal gucken. 
  

Die eine oder andere Staude musste noch umgesetzt werden, um alles insgesamt stimmig zu machen,   zb. __ Taglilien, Goldfelberich, Geranium etc . Die neulich schon umgesetzten __ Pfingstrosen haben es offenbar gut überstanden, sie treiben fleißig aus.
Außerdem habe ich die Koniferen (Kiefer und Muschelzypresse)  in dem Beet von unten etwas aufgeästet, damit etwas mehr Luft und Licht bis zum Boden kommt und die vertrockneten Zweige weg kommen. 
Jetzt war endlich Zeit dafür,  die verbliebenen Strünke der Stauden vom Herbst abzuschneiden, sowohl in dem großen Beet als auch in den schmalen Beeten hinter dem Teich.
Natürlich ist der Frühjahrsputz noch nicht ganz komplett hinten, aber alles in allem bin ich zufrieden, nun kann der Osterhase kommen!
                  

Sonntag nachmittag bin ich dann der Sonne hinterher in den Vorgarten gefolgt und habe dort alles gefegt, geharkt und die Gartenmöbel ausgepackt, um Ostern ordentlich sitzen oder wenigstens Ostereier suchen zu können. Unfassbar, was sich über den Winter für Laub, Tannennadeln und anderer Dreck hinter den ganzen Möbeln und Blumentöpfen ansammelt . . .
auch da bin ich noch nicht ganz durch, aber Karfreitag und Ostersamstag sind ja auch noch. Fotos davon gibt es dann nächste Woche im Vorgartenthema. 

Euch erstmal einen schönen Abend und guten Wochenstart! 

lg Ina


----------



## Tottoabs (25. März 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> um Ostern ordentlich sitzen oder wenigstens Ostereier suchen zu können.


Dein Glauben an das Wetter....Hut ab


----------



## ina1912 (3. Apr. 2018)

so, Ihr Lieben! 
Natürlich haben wir draußen Ostereier gesucht! Trotz Schneeregen und Wind und Kälte. ich wollte ja nicht umsonst vorher so gewirbelt haben,   um den Garten ordentlich zu bekommen. Und es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht! 

den Ostermontag und heute war ich auch wieder ganztags draußen, es ist einfach immer noch genügend zu tun.
neben vielen anderen Dingen habe ich dann mal den Teich in Angriff genommen. An der Seite,   wo das Eis wegen dem Blubberstein zu dünn war, um drauf zu gehen, musste noch alles zurück geschnitten werden. Dann hab ich alles aus dem Teich raus geholt, was ich mit der Harke kriegen konnte. Schließlich hab ich dann noch von Hand alles rausgezogen, was die linke Teichseite so zugewuchert hat, etwa bis zu der ersten sichtbaren Angelsehne hatte __ Wasserminze und ähnliches die Oberfläche bedeckt. Nun ist der Teich gleich wieder viel größer. Die Berge Minze bleiben noch bis morgen liegen. 
    

 Den Fischis geht es gut, sind ganz schön gewachsen über den Winter. Ein bisschen hungrig sehen sie aber aus. Als ich aus der Tiefe körbeweise __ Hornkraut geerntet habe, damit die Pumpe frei gelegt wird, sind mir leider zwei verstorbene Fische ins Netz gegangen.... mein großer alter __ Shubunkin und ein recht kleiner Goldi, beide noch nicht lange tot. das ist leider manche Jahre so, dass ein oder zwei die kalten Monate nicht überstehen. Zumindest scheint aber bislang keiner dem __ Reiher zum Opfer gefallen zu sein.

ansonsten habe ich die beiden Tage damit verbracht,   das Rankgitter und den Rosenbogen aufzustellen, was recht pusselig war. Damit nichts schief wird, habe ich das auf Steinplatten gestellt, stundenlang ausgerichtet und die noch mit 
Granitsteinen beschwert. 
        

Den ursprünglich weißen Gartenspiegel habe ich zuerst mit einer Schicht grünem Sprühlack behandelt,  der dann promt alle war. Also Baumarkt, Nachschub holen. Die zweite Schicht habe ich Hochglanz-dunkelgrün und Mattschwarz nass in nass gesprüht und bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. 
        
Morgen wird es richtig durchgetrocknet sein, dann wird der Spiegel ans Rankgitter gehängt. Die Kletterrosen und Clematis wachsen schon sichtbar! 

was war noch.... ach ja, hab mir meine verschiedenen Schachteln mit Pferdemist-Pellets und Dünger für __ Rhododendron, Rosen, Rasen, Koniferen in die Schubkarre gestellt und bin einmal rundrum durch den Garten..  hat ganz schön lange gedauert. letztes Jahr hatte ich sehr viel neu gepflanzt, da musste nun überall Dünger eingearbeitet werden.

als nächstes ist der Wandbrunnen dran  und von dort nähern wir uns immer weiter dem großen Problemfall, nämlich der angesägten Folie im Pflanzenfilterteich. .  doch noch jemand aus dem Umland einen Termin frei für die __ Iris-Hebeaktion mit Grillen ? Die Folie muss erneuert werden oder zumindest soweit rausgezogen  dass die Schadstelle über Wasserniveau kommt..bin sonst ratlos  wie ich den weiter betreiben soll... und so langsam läuft mir die Zeit davon  

was ich vom Vorgarten noch zu berichten habe, kommt dann in meinem Vorgartenthema.

erstmal schönen Abend an Euch, 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (4. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Heute gibt es erstmal noch nicht so viel zu zeigen. Hab bei den grob ausgeputzten Beeten heute die Feinreinigung gemacht, zarten Austrieb vorsichtig freigelegt und hier und da noch Randsteine gerichtet. Im Vorgarten hab ich meinen ersten Versuch mit dem geborgten Kärcher gewagt. Allerdings habe ich noch keine nachher- Bilder für Euch, ist noch zu nass.

Und den Gartenspiegel konnte ich heute aufhängen.Bin nur hinsichtlich der Deko noch etwas unschlüssig, aber ich tendiere zu der Säule mit Figur,   weil sie erstens auch aus dem Fenster und vom Eingang her gut sichtbar ist und vermutlich richtig gut über die hohen Stauden hinaus gucken wird, was bei den Pinienzapfen leider nicht der Fall ist. Die gefallen mir zwar ausgesprochen gut  aber mit ihren knapp 30 cm Höhe werden sie in wenigen Wochen hinter den __ Pfingstrosen verschwunden sein,  man sieht sie jetzt schon kaum von Weitem.

     
so sieht es vom Haus aus gesehen aus :
  

Nun muss nur noch die Hecke grün werden und die Stauden austreiben, dann wird hoffentlich die Wirkung erzeugt, die ich mir vorstelle.
Auf jeden Fall mal eine ganz andere Perspektive mit dem Weg, der nach hinten führt. Bislang wirkte der Garten kürzer dadurch, dass das Beet so breit und weniger tief ist.   Das ist doch schonmal ein Anfang!

lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Apr. 2018)

Hui toll! Das wird sensationell aussehen, wenn es in ein paar Wochen in die Stauden eingebettet ins Auge des Betrachters fällt! Sehr schönes Gestaltungselement – und ich staune, wo Du die Zeit hernimmst, das alles noch neben dem alltäglichen Normalpensum zu schaffen. Respekt!


----------



## ina1912 (4. Apr. 2018)

ui danke für die positive Resonanz! Ich glaube auch,  dass es inmitten der Stauden großartig aussehen wird.
naja Zeit ist immer das größte Problem, aber ich bin seit Mitte Januar jedes Wochenende im Garten, und jetzt habe ich 4 Tage frei. Samstag wird hoffentlich dann mit etwas Hilfe der Wandbrunnen repariert.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Apr. 2018)

Toi, toi, toi! Und genieß’ die freien Tage.


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> doch noch jemand aus dem Umland einen Termin frei für die __ Iris-Hebeaktion mit Grillen ?


Na dann Schlag doch mal eine WE Termin vor.
Heike und Mathias sowie ich haben ja geschrieben: " wenn es zeitlich passt  dann kommen wir".


----------



## ina1912 (5. Apr. 2018)

wie wäre es mit dem Wochenende 14./15.4.?
da ist im Nachbarort die Gartenausstellung LebensArt, da könnten wir gemeinsam hingehen  da gibt es immer schöne Pflanzen und Gartendeko. 

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (6. Apr. 2018)

Von mir aus sollte es derzeit passen. 
Wenn es bei den anderen auch passt???
Nur zur Gartenausstellung mag ich nicht .
Am Sonntag wäre mir am liebsten .


----------



## ina1912 (8. Apr. 2018)

n'abend Ihr Lieben!

heute war es endlich soweit, der Wandbrunnen war mit seiner Sanierung dran.
mit Exgöga und Sohnemann haben wir uns dran gemacht, alle losen Teile zu entfernen, die Rückwand mit Granitsteinen und Beton zu stabilisieren und die einzelnen Stufen mit neuen, frostfesten Abdeckungen zu versehen. Dazu hab ich alles an Baumaterialien durchforstet, was im Garten zu finden war. um möglichst wenig flexen zu müssen, haben wir je nach erforderlicher Größe  Granitfliesen, Gehwegplatten und Rasenkantensteine herangezogen. persönlich bin ich ja ein Fan von Materialrecycling, und diese Optik zieht sich ja bereits seit den vorangegangenen Baustellen durch meinen Garten.

hier erstmal die vorher - Bilder nach drei Aktionen gegen  den __ Efeu im Januar, Februar März und dieser Woche :

                                   

und hier das erreichte  Etappenziel von heute:

   

Bin ganz happy wie es aussieht,  und vor allem bin ich die Sorge los, dass mir das Bauwerk zusammen fällt beim nächsten Frost. Jetzt sind die Stufen endlich wieder begehbar (oder besser besitzbar, weil 1A Aussichtsplatz für um in den Teich zu gucken)
Fertig ist es noch nicht, denn wegen der Aushärtung vom Beton kann hier nur in Etappen gearbeitet werden. Wichtig waren erstmal die freiliegenden Stufenoberseiten und die Rückwand, und das ist erledigt.
Die Seiten, die mal Buntsteinputz hatten wie die Front, werde ich wahrscheinlich mit ebensolchem wieder verschließen. Dann bleibt noch der Bereich davor, der im Moment mit der blauen Plane abgedeckt ist..darunter liegt schwarze Teichfolie für den Betrieb des Wasserspeiers. Außerdem geht dort eigentlich mein Wartungspfad für den Teich vorbei.  Hier muss mit Trittsteinen und wahrscheinlich Beton gearbeitet werden  damit die Teichpflanzen nicht wieder dort hinauf krauchen..unglaublich  was da außerhalb des Teiches alles mit getrunken hat..  hab gestern und vorgestern stundenlang Kieselsteine aus der inzwischen auf der Folie entstandenen Erdschicht gepusselt und Wurzeln entfernt. dauert also noch etwas, bis der Wasserspeier wieder in Betrieb genommen wird.
zwischendurch hab ich die dritte Runde Teichcleaning eingelegt (die Sicht wird ja bei sowas immer sehr schnell schlecht) ; ich denke er ist jetzt bereit dafür, dass morgen die Pumpe und der Filter wieder angeschaltet werden,wenn sich der aufgewirbelte Mulm gesetzt hat.

ich werde weiter berichten!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (8. Apr. 2018)

moin! 

Teichpumpe läuft wieder einwandfrei, noch frisches Wasser aufgefüllt bis zum Rand. Etwas trübe, weil ich schon wieder drin rum gerührt habe, aber sonst sehr zufriedenstellend. Fischis wohlauf, Seerosen treiben auch schon aus. 

          

ach und hier kommen endlich die ersten Blüten von Puschkinie, Scilla, Traubenhyazinthe und __ Schneeglanz! 
            


schönen sonnigen Sonntag gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2018)

@Mathias2508  und @Sklave von Mathias , wie sieht es denn bei euch nächsten Sonntag aus?
So ganz alleine mit Ina wird das wohl nix....


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2018)

Vielleicht klinke ich mich/uns noch mit ein...ich halte mal Nachfrage bei der Regierung.


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Vielleicht klinke ich mich/uns noch mit ein...ich halte mal Nachfrage bei der Regierung.


Das wäre natürlich super


----------



## ina1912 (9. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

hier noch ein paar mehr Bilder der __ frühblüher 
            

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2018)

so jungs und Mädels aus dem Umland, der Grill steht bereit! wie siehts aus?


----------



## Zacky (10. Apr. 2018)

Ja, wann denn nun?  Wir würden mal rein schauen wollen. Rest per PN?


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2018)

ja okay, wenn Ihr Euch schon einig seid


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2018)

Frühlingsansichten....


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2018)

Hallo miteinander! 

heute gab es endlich Baumblüte im Havelland! 

hier ist blutpflaume, Pfirsich und Plattpfirsich

            

letzterer tut sich seit dem Einpflanzen vor einigen Jahren sehr schwer, aber die Blüten lassen auf Früchte hoffen..
auch meine Aprikose hat zum ersten Mal drei Blüten, aber die hängen zu hoch zum fotografieren.

Morgen reitet hier das regionale Expertenteam des Teichforums zur Reparatur meines Pflanzenfilterteichs ein, das Wetter soll ja toll werden und Baumblüte ist auch, kann also nichts mehr schief gehen. schließlich wollen wir nicht nur arbeiten, sondern auch grillen und Garten genießen! bin schon sehr gespannt! wir werden natürlich berichten.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (15. Apr. 2018)

grüezi miteinander! 

heute war es soweit, der große Tag des regionalen Teichtreffens, um meinen Pflanzenfilterteich wieder in Gang zu setzen, war endlich da! ich war etwas nervös, weil ich nicht wusste, was uns unter dem Wurzelwerk erwartet.
die lieben Forianer aus Berlin, Brandenburg und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern kamen und brachten vorsichtshalber allerlei Schätze aus ihren Teichbastelwerkstätten mit! Ein mehrfach Daumen hoch für René, Mathias, Annett und Rico, die von weit her angereist sind, um mir zu Hilfe zu eilen! 

zuerst wurde die kaputte Brücke entfernt, dann rückten sie der dicken Iriswurzel mit Gartenschere und Spezialsäge zu Leibe. 
    
hier ist ein Teil des Monstrums, das noch etwa 80 cm Breite hatte und, wie sich heraus stellte, auch noch einen Betonpflasterstein beherbergte. ..
    

dann musste in beiden Teichen der Wasserstand abgesenkt werden. im Pflanzenfilterteich per Eimer mit Schlamm, mein Garten ist nun überall super gedüngt! 
  

danach konnte die bereits einmal erfolglos reparierte Stelle in der Folie geortet werden und mittels Fön die Falten geglättet.
          

als nächstes mit Speziallösung den alten Kleber runter und alles schön trocken getupft

Tobi hat das alles ganz genau überwacht! 

nun konnte mit Superkleber ein neuer Flicken großflächig aufgebracht werden, Trocknungszeit ging ganz schnell 

zwischenzeitlich bastelte und friemelte die Kreativrunde an einer Abzweigung vom Filterschlauch, um den kleinen Wasserspeier-Koi in Betrieb nehmen zu können 
        
an den beiden Schlauchschellen muss ich glaube ich nochmal nachziehen, da tröpfelt es leicht.


dann hieß es : Wasser marsch! Teiche wieder auf normal Null aufgefüllt. Der Kleber hält, der Wasserstand blieb unverändert! 

der Grillmeister hat seine Sache auch prima gemacht, so dass wir uns bei schönstem Wetter an einem lauschigen Plätzchen unterm Sonnenschirm stärken konnten. 
  


ein wenig Mitleid hatte ich mit der __ Iris dann doch und ich hab noch ein paar kleine Teile gerettet und in Blumentöpfe gesteckt. Die durften wieder in den Teich, aber nicht mehr in die Nähe des Überlaufs! 
dafür steht dort jetzt die weiße Seerose, die vorher unter der Iris begraben war. Die sieht man oben auf den Bildern mit dem Steinkoi. 

    


Fazit: Es hat dank der Geduld und Erfahrung der Helfer zum Glück quasi reibungslos alles geklappt, wie wir uns das vorgestellt hatten, und ich bin super happy damit! kein komplett Ausleeren mit neuer Folie nötig. Also nochmal einen ganz ganz lieben Dank an Euch! Einen lieben Gruß auch an Heike, die heute leider arbeiten musste! Ich freue mich schon auf die Koi-expo im Juni, wo wir uns wieder treffen.

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend! 
lg Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Apr. 2018)

Tolle Arbeit, wenigstens hattet ihr gutes Wetter. Hier kam die Sonne erst am späten Nachmittag raus. Auf unsere Teichtruppe ist verlass. Wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich auch auf der Expo.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Apr. 2018)

na klar! und für danach ist wieder ein besuch bei mir geplant!


----------



## Mathias2508 (15. Apr. 2018)

Spaß hat es auf jeden Fall gemacht. Das Wetter war ja auch perfekt für solch eine spontane Aktion.
Und mit vereinten Kräften war das ganze auch gar nicht so schlimm.


Liebe Grüße aus MV von Mathias und Heike(die leider arbeiten musste).


----------



## ina1912 (16. Apr. 2018)

Montag, 7.00 Uhr :

Wasserstand nur ca. 5 bis 10 mm gesunken! Das ist das übliche, die Pflanzen ziehen ja im Moment auch ganz ordentlich. also klebestelle und Schlauchabzweigung halten !! 

super gemacht  Mädels und Jungs!

schönen Wochenstart gewünscht! 
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2018)

n'abend! 

update vom Mittwochabend :

Wasserstand nur ca 1cm gefallen! 

und hier noch ein paar Frühlingsansichten :

              

lg und einen schönen Abend 
ina


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2018)

Aber nur unter dem wachsamen Augen von Tobi konnte das erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden  
Und ohne den  wäre schon mal gleich garnix gegangen  thx.


----------



## ina1912 (19. Apr. 2018)

ach naja, als richtiger gärtner odet Teichbesitzer ist man doch froh, wenn man bei solchem wetter draußen basteln kann. wenns im eigenen Garten keine Baustelle gibt, bastele ich dann gerne auch anderswo bei Freunden oder schwiemu, Hauptsache man hat was sinnvolles fertig bekommen!


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2018)

n'abend zusammen! 

da ist man mal ein Wochenende nicht da, ist plötzlich alles zugewachsen! 

schönste Kirschblüte, auch der filterteich sieht dadurch aus wie im zengarten. . __ bergenien, __ sumpfdotterblume, __ tränendes Herz .. so langsam wird es wieder ein Garten 

                          


allerdings wuchern Bambus und Hopfen wie eine außerirdische Invasion, denen muss ich am Wochenende dringendst rabiat zuleibe rücken! 

wünsch Euch einen schönen Montag Abend! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Apr. 2018)

Hallo miteinander! 

bei allerschönstem frühlingswetter hat sich Mutti wieder Samstag und Sonntag im Garten stillbeschäftigt:

Samstag bin ich dem ausbrechenden Bambus zu Leibe gerückt. ach übrigens, wer hat noch gleich behauptet  dass Fargesia keine Ausläufer bilden? Pustekuchen! im Rasen fand ich schon 20 cm weiter draußen die scouts. ..

also Robokabel gesucht und ausgebuddelt, dann einen graben um den Bambus gezogen. ein paar Hostas musste ich vorher noch in Sicherheit bringen .
leider gab es im Baumarkt keine vernünftige Rhizomsperre, also hab ich so ein breiteres Rasenkantendingens aus Blech genommen  Ich hoffe, es ist tief genug. 
war eine ganz schöne Plackerei, aber bis Mittag war alles erledigt.  Nachmittags habe ich dann noch ein paar Robokabel rechts vom Bambus umgelegt, damit ich die Hostas dort wieder einpflanzen kann.

                

der Sonntag ging wieder für meine Baustelle am Wandbrunnen drauf. Viel ist auf dem Bild noch nicht zu sehen. die meiste Zeit hat das Entfernen der __ Efeu- und Hopfenranken gekostet, die seit meiner letzten Aktion schon wieder ordentlich ausgetrieben hatten. Gute 40 Kilo Estrichbeton waren weg wie nichts, aber wenigstens ist der rechte Flügel auf der Außenseite nun betoniert und mit dicken Feldsteinen geschützt.

  
ich hatte das Gefühl, es geht überhaupt nicht voran, das war ziemlich ätzend. na wenigstens ein kleines schrittchen weiter, besser als nichts.
ich sag nur : mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen . 

hier gibt es noch ein paar frühlingsansichten :

                              


wünsch Euch noch einen schönen Abend und guten Wochenstart  

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (29. Apr. 2018)

Blech?
Alle Buntmetalle sind nicht in der Erde zu verbauen.
Buntmetalle können viel ab, sind aber Kalk empfindlich.
Schau Dir mal einen Rinnenabfluß genauer an.
Das endet für gewöhnlich in einem Standrohr und das in einem KG-Rohr.


----------



## ina1912 (29. Apr. 2018)

ich verstehe die Frage nicht... das ist ein Blechstreifen, den man als Beetbegrenzung / rasenkante im Baumarkt zu kaufen bekommt. ist von Floraself.


----------



## lollo (30. Apr. 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> wer hat noch gleich behauptet dass Fargesia keine Ausläufer bilden?


Hallo,

wenn es denn eine Fargesia ist? Fargesien sind Horstbildendet und haben keine Rhizome.
Eine Rhizomsperre muß wenigstens 60 -70 cm tief, und aus dem richtigem Material bestehen, sowie ca.5 cm oben überstehen.
Klick hier


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2018)

..weiß ich doch auch. . ich schrieb ja schon, dass der Baumarkt keine Rhizomsperre vorrätig hatte. Das Dingens ist jetzt erstmal sozusagen erste Hilfe, in erster Linie wegen des Kabels vom robo,sonst hängt das irgendwann mitten im Horst. 

tja, was soll ich sagen.....Fargesia steht auf dem Schild. es ist schon deutlich eine horstbildende Pflanze, im Gegensatz zu einem richtigen "Runner"  wo die Triebe meterweit woanders hochkommen. Trotzdem macht er sich heimlich breit und man kann auch die ganz offenbar nicht ohne Gefängnis einbuddeln.


----------



## ina1912 (1. Mai 2018)

da ja heute Tag der Arbeit ist, hab ich mir die Familie zum Grillen eingeladen und wir haben ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigt, wie zb den Zaun im Vorgarten repariert und meine neue Brücke für den Pflanzenfilterteich zusammen geschraubt 
    

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

mein Tagwerk von heute... 

    

das hat sich ein paar Stunden hingezogen, da die Pflastersteine erst mit Handwerkzeug vom Unkraut und Moosschichten frei gekratzt werden mussten, das hätte der Kärcher nicht geschafft. Die Haltesteine für den Sonnenschirm beherbergten auch eine Menge Leben unter sich, aber nun ist alles wieder sauber.

ansonsten habe ich am Abend noch zwei Paletten Sommerblumen in Kübel, Blumenkästen und Hängeampel gepflanzt, aber Fotos gibt es davon noch nicht.

Hier habe ich nur noch ein paar Bilder von heute morgen. Es war so herrlich idyllisch gegen 7 Uhr, kein Auto, kein Zug, kein Rasenmäher oder Kettensäge war zu hören, nur ein vielstimmiges und fröhliches Vogelgezwitscher rundrum.. 
Mittlerweile ist nun auch der Rosenbogen mit dem Spiegel soweit begrünt, dass ich feststellen konnte, dass es genauso geworden ist, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung, die dicke Thuja auszuästen und mehrere Quadratmeter umzupflügen, damit neu gepflanzt werden konnte.

          

schönen sonnigen Abend wünsche ich Euch noch! 

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (5. Mai 2018)

Sieht wieder aus wie neu 
Warst ja wieder mal fleißig.  Mein Pflegegarten sieht auch aus wie geleckt und unser eigener .... Ich brauche Urlaub. ..

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (6. Mai 2018)

glaube ich Dir...  man kann ja auch nicht alles auf einmal machen.. hab heut auch ganz schön Rücken. Zumindest kann ich mal sagen, ich hab so geackert, dass der fugenkratzer zum Schluß einen Stielbruch hatte


----------



## ina1912 (6. Mai 2018)

moin moin!

heute habe ich mich mal so langsam an die größte Baustelle im Garten heran gearbeitet : die Teichlandschaft.

erstmal beim Pflanzenfilterteich 1 qm Japansegge entfernt.,dafür mussten natürlich auch fast alle Steine gehoben werden. Außerdem ist der Folienrand an einer Stelle etwas eingerissen, und an anderer Stelle hing sie etwas ohne Halt rum, die hab ich nun geliftet und mit Steinen von innen und außen stabilisiert. Zum Schluß habe ich dem diebischen Mönch mit seinem Koi wieder ein schönes Felsplateau gebaut,, auf dem er nun wieder hockt.

 

         

zwischendurch hab ich immer mal der Sonne folgend gesprengt,  Unkraut gezupft und meine etlichen Koniferen getrimmt..


insgesamt ein abwechslungsreicher Tag auf der Baustelle..
den Fischis geht es gut, Filter sind wieder eingefahren und das Wasser ist glasklar.

     

schönen Abend wünsche ich Euch allen!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo miteinander!

es geht voran .  

heute hatte ich leider nicht so viel Zeit, aber zumindest konnte ich die Hälfte der __ Bergenien roden, die über den Weg hinter dem Pflanzenfilterteich gewachsen waren.
Da, wo der Schlauch liegt, war vorher ungefähr die Mitte! Erde weg gefegt, und siehe da: ein Weg kam zum Vorschein! war auch echt mal nötig, man kam ja kaum noch zum Filter reinigen an den Wandbrunnen.
links vom Berg sieht man den Haufen Bergenien, weiß gar nicht, wohin damit!

       

die dicken Granitsteine wollte ich eigentlich in Beton legen, hatte aber wieder mal nicht genug da und Lust dazu hatte ich auch nicht. Kann man ja nachholen.. Hauptsache, der Weg hat erstmal einen ordentlichen Rand, ist besser sauber zu halten.

     

übrigens habe ich vorhin im filterteich einen dicken roten __ Goldfisch entdeckt und ihn auch gleich eingefangen und in den Fischteich gesetzt. Ich kann aber wirklich nicht sagen, ob das auch einer ist, der als Minifisch über den Filterschlauch dorthin gelangte und dort aufgewachsen ist , wie schon einige vor ihm, oder ob er einfach aus dem Fischteich rüber geschwommen ist..seit im Durchgang kaum noch Steine liegen, ist das zumindest theoretisch möglich..

morgen geht es hoffentlich mit dem Bodenbelag weiter..

schönen Montag Abend noch!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (8. Mai 2018)

n'abend! 

heute ging es weiter mit der Buddelei. Alles, was von der Brücke aus links am Berg vorbei geht, habe ich eine Spatentiefe umgegraben. zum Einen um Erde abzutragen, damit der künftige Weg die richtige Höhe hat. zum Anderen, um die höllischen Hopfenwurzeln raus zu kriegen und gleich mal den verdichteten Boden zu lockern. an der Stelle war damals beim Hausbau die Anmisch-Station für Beton, Mörtel, Gips uä.  was ich da alles rausgeholt hab. .. 

das Ganze geht bis zur Hecke. Dort habe ich vorsichtig das Robokabel frei gelegt, damit es dann schön ordentlich an der Steinkante entlang gelegt werden kann. Zwei Schubkarren voll Erde habe ich nebst den gestern ausgebuddelten __ Bergenien unter der Hecke verteilt..
          
schönen Sonnenbrand gekriegt...  


hier und da noch ein paar Bilder von neu Erblühtem gemacht :

                

dann schnell die erste kleine Pflanzenlieferung eingepflanzt.

 so weit so gut..aber statt eines geruhsamen Feierabends brach hier mal kurz Panik aus. ein Zweig voller Gespinst und Raupen schien mir dem gefährlichen Eichenprozessionsspinner sehr ähnlich zu sein. 
zum Glück entpuppte es sich als die harmlose Gespinstmotte, wie ich ein paar Minuten später zufällig in einem Bericht auf dem hr sah.. puh! 

schönen Abend noch! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

heute gab es wieder einen kleinen Fortschritt auf der Baustelle.

leider konnte ich nicht direkt mit dem Weg anfangen, sondern musste das linke hintere Ufer des Pflanzenfilterteichs erneuern. Die Folie war nicht ordentlich abgestützt und daher zusammen gerutscht, dafür war zwischen Folie und Randsteinen (teilweise abgesackt) ein breiter mit allerlei Zeug bewachsener Erdstreifen entstanden. Das habe ich alles entfernt und gerichtet, jetzt liegt die Folie ordentlich an den Randsteinen und wird von innen durch die großen Granitsteine gehalten..

   

nun habe ich erstmal meinen Baustellensteg wieder weg genommen und meine Brücke aufgelegt, damit der Anschluß mit dem Weg klappt.

         
wie schon lange geplant, sollte der Filterauslaufschlauch nicht mehr quer über den Weg liegen, sondern am Teichrand entlang und unter der Brücke hindurch, um dort am Ende über die Wurzel zu plätschern. zufällig kam ich bereits heute zu dem benötigten längeren Filterschlauch, denn Göga wollte zum Baumarkt und ich bat ihn, 6 Meter Schlauch mitzubringen. Hatte großes Glück, denn gerade gab es einen genau 6 Meter langen Rest von der Rolle zum halben Preis!  Länge war super geschätzt, ist sogar noch Luft zum Hantieren bei der Filterreinigung. Also alles angetüdelt und im Teich unter der Brücke durch gefädelt. Auf diese Weise konnte ich nun auch den von den lieben Forianern neulich gebastelten Abzweig für den kleinen Wasserspeierkoi innerhalb der Folie des Uferbereichs platzieren. Da er ein wenig tropft, tropft er nun nicht mehr auf den Weg, sondern IN den Teich und so geht kein Wasser verloren. 
den dünnen Schlauch für den Steinkoi habe ich nun auch passend eingekürzt, jetzt speit er ganz ordentlich Wasser.


Gestern hatte ich ja nur grob umgegraben und Erde abgetragen, heute dafür alles noch durchgegrubbert, geharkt und die Lehmklumpen zerkleinert. Am Rand sieht man schon den kleinen Graben für die Begrenzung zum Rasen hin.

       

zu guter Letzt habe ich meine schwarzen Basalt-Pflastersteine noch in etwas Beton gesetzt. Natürlich war der dann wieder einen halben Meter vor Schluß alle! Aber just stand der Nachbar am Zaun, der immer Vorräte hat... also noch schnell den letzten halben Sack Estrichbeton angerührt, und fertig ist die Rasenkante! Nicht schnurgerade, aber dafür nur mit Augenmaß gebaut.

   

Morgen habe ich nur einen halben Tag, aber womöglich kann ich nun endlich mit dem Weg anfangen. Etwas überlegen muss ich mir noch, wie ich einen unauffälligen Übergang hinbekomme von dem alten Bruchstein, der nur in Sand gelegt wurde, zu dem Teil mit den quadratischen Platten und Mosaikpflastersteinen auf Unkrautvlies mit Splitt.
ach ja, und ein Gefälle muß auch noch rein... der Teichrand liegt einiges tiefer als die Rasenkante hinten, die ich aber wegen des Mähroboters nicht tiefer machen konnte.


wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend und fröhlichen Herrentag morgen!

lg Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Mai 2018)

Du warst aber wieder fleißig.


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2018)

Urlaub will gut genutzt werden, und soll ja fertig sein, wenn Ihr zur Koi-expo vorbei kommt !


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (10. Mai 2018)

Ina mach dir keinen Stress, wir haben Phantasie und sitzen selber auch auf einer Baustelle. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit! 

so  ein kleines bisschen ist noch passiert, das Wetter war einfach zu verlockend, da musste ich weiter machen..
heute war das Ziel, die Bruchsteinfläche fertig zu bekommen und einen unauffälligen Übergang zu der linear gemusterten Pflasterfläche zu gestalten. Da letztere wegen der kleinen Mosaikpflastersteine in Splitt auf Unkrautvlies gelegt wird und die Bruchsteine vom alten Weg viel dicker sind und nur in Sand liegen, war mir eine gerade Kante wichtig, an die ich das Vlies anlegen kann. Die Höhen habe ich schon fertig, so dass es bereits den Anschluß an die Standfläche der Regentonne gibt.
nun sind alle Materialreste aufgebraucht und verarbeitet ( was für mich ein persönliches Highlight ist ) nur ein einziges Bruchstück ist noch übrig, alles andere was wegen zu dick nicht mehr in der künftigen Pflasterfläche verarbeitet werden kann, ist alle! das freut mich sehr, denn Materialrecycling ist ne nützliche und dekorative Sache! 

      

schönen restlichen Herrentag gewünscht!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo! 

auch wenn wegen verschiedener Veranstaltungen kaum Zeit war, hier nur ganz schnell der kleine Baufortschritt vom Wochenende: nochmal alles schön umgegraben, geharkt und glatt gemacht. Vlies und Splitt liegen, am nächsten Wochenende kann gepflastert werden .

    

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
so sieht's z.Zt. am Wasserspiel aus.


----------



## ina1912 (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

ich wollte Euch - vor allem dem lieben Helferteam von neulich - nur kurz zeigen, wie mein reparierter Pflanzenfilterteich wieder zum Leben erweckt wurde, nachdem er über ein Jahr sich selbst überlassen war.

der Wasserkreislauf mit dem Fischteich funktioniert einwandfrei, auch der Abzweig vom FilterauslaufSchlauch in den wasserspeienden Steinkoi läuft gut. Die unter dem Monsterrhizom der gelben __ Iris hervor gerettete Seerose hat drei dicke Knospen an der Oberfläche, die blaue Sumpfiris hat auch eine Knospe bekommen, die weiße Wasseriris ist am Aufblühen, und endlich habe ich einen der 4-5 kleinen __ Molche vor die Linse bekommen!
kurzum, ich bin sehr happy, dass es jetzt endlich wieder so ein kleines Idyll ist.. Lieben Dank nochmal!

      
    
      

  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Mai 2018)

n'abend zusammen!
damit ich morgen in aller Ruhe auf meiner Baustelle weitermachen kann, hab ich meinen Freitag Feierabend dazu genutzt,  um einmal rundum Hopfen und andere unkräuter zu rupfen. Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom abendlichen Rundgang

                      

und morgen wird gepflastert! 

schönen Abend noch an alle! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Mai 2018)

n'abend miteinander!

jeschafft! der Weg ist fertig gepflastert. okay, eine Reihe ganz am Rande des Berges fehlt noch, weil natürlich die Mosaikpflastersteine mal wieder nicht gereicht haben...ist ja jedes Mal dasselbe . tut aber der Stabilität keinen Abbruch, die fehlenden hole ich nächste Woche..erstaunlicherweise haben aber die Gehwegplatten und die Pflasterklinker haargenau gereicht! Mann bin ich erleichtert. Sogar das mit dem Gefälle lief relativ problemlos, manchmal läufts halt einfach. 
Hier erstmal die Bilder vor dem Einsanden.

   
Damit habe ich zwar auch schon angefangen, aber viertel vor zehn wurde es dunkel, so dass ich davon kein Bild mehr machen konnte.

so, jetzt kann Pfingsten kommen und die Familie zu Besuch.

wünsche Euch auch schöne Pfingsten!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo! 

einen halben Tag hatte ich heute noch Zeit, bevor wir zum gemütlichen Grillnachmittag bei Freunden abgeholt wurden.

irgendwie hatte ich mir vorgenommen, Pfingsten die größte Gartenbaustelle, nämlich die Teichlandschaft, endlich weitestgehend abzuschließen (mal ausgenommen die im letzten Beitrag erwähnten, noch fehlenden Mosaikpflastersteine)

da das Material alle ist, konnte die Baustelle so gut wie komplett beräumt werden. Der Erdaushub vom Pflasterweg konnte verwendet werden, um den an den Weg anschließenden Boden etwas anzuheben und auf Höhe des Steinweges zu bringen..alles schön eingeebnet, damit der Robo nicht an den Steinen hängen bleibt, das Robo- Kabel ordentlich an den Kanten entlang versenkt, Erde platt getreten. Mir fiel ein, dass ich noch eine handvoll Rasensaat rumzustehen habe und auch nen Rest Rasendünger. Das hab ich gleich beides aufgebraucht (Grassamen bei Wind auszubringen ist aber auch ne spassige Angelegenheit! ). alles schön festgetrampelt und gewässert.

      

als nächstes den Haufen Unkraut von der mittleren Stufe des Berges entsorgt, einmal spatentief umgegraben, um auch die letzten Hopfen - und Efeuwurzeln zu erwischen, die eine Steinreihe noch vervollständigt und gleich noch die Ebene bepflanzt. Dazu habe ich mich für Geranium sanguineum entschieden, denn es unterdrückt Unkraut, blüht nicht nur einmal im Frühjahr sondern den ganzen Sommer, verträgt Hitze, Trockenheit, Schatten, niedrigen ph-Wert im sauren Bereich, Lehmboden (und dort habe ich richtig  klebrige Lehmklumpen gefunden ) und hat einen Wartungsfaktor von nahe Null, wenn man mal vom Abnehmen der trockenen Vorjahresranken im Frühjahr absieht, wofür man nicht mal eine Schere braucht .

        

als letztes - und da wurde schon die Zeit sehr knapp - hab ich auch noch unter dem Wandbrunnen die Trittsteine (Granitwürfel) eingerichtet, was sich als sehr zeitraubend erwies, und die restliche Fläche mit den Kieseln und Findlingen aufgefüllt, die ich vor der Sanierung dort eingesammelt hatte und die noch in Eimern im Beet daneben rumstanden. Nun ist der Teich wieder rundum begehbar und aufgeräumt ist auch alles, was nicht mehr gebraucht wird !

  

bin happy und etwas überrascht, dass das tatsächlich alles geklappt hat und auch planmäßig fertig geworden ist - Etappenziel erreicht. 

nun noch paar Blumenbildchen

          
hach, zufrieden! 

schönen Wochenstart gewünscht!! 

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Mai 2018)

Du warst echt fleißig und ich freue mich schon drauf alles life zu sehen. Hat sich ja doch eine Menge getan seit letztem Jahr. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

endlich kann es weitergehen. Am Wochenende ist Zeit zum Pflastern und heute habe ich dann endlich noch die passenden Minipflastersteine bekommen (im Handel heißen sie Mosaikpflaster) . Nachdem mir Hornbach zur Zeit wegen täglichem Baustellenstau auf der A10 nebst Umfahrungsstau verleidet wurde, und der Ausweichbaumarkt in Oranienburg gar keine kleinen Steine hatte, bin ich vorhin wieder zu meinem Baumschul- und Galabau - Betrieb im Nachbarort gefahren. Die haben zwar eigentlich keine Steine im Sortiment, aber aus Erfahrung mit meiner Vorgartenbaustelle wusste ich, dass die ein großes Areal mit Resten von ihren Galabau-Aufträgen haben, wo man auf Anfrage mal rein darf und rumkramen, preis wird pi mal Daumen ermittelt. Habe wunderschöne Steine aus schwarzem und grauem Basalt sowie rosa und gelbem Granit gefunden, hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig! Heute hab ich mal durchgezählt und bin auf 17 Cent pro Stück gekommen. Für den einfachen grauen Granitminiwürfel zahlt man bei Hornbach 19 Cent, schwarze Basalt sind teuer, aber so gut wie nie vorrätig. Und bunten Granit in der größe gibt's in so gut wie keinem Baumarkt im Sortiment. Also voller Erfolg!
 

hab erstmal nur mitgenommen, was ich im Moment brauche. Werde aber garantiert noch ein anderes Plätzchen zum Zupflastern finden und mir dann noch mehr davon holen.
freue mich schon auf morgen früh, dann kann ich den kleinen weg am Teich gänzlich abschließen!

und hier noch ein paar Blumenbilder

                      

schönen Freitag Abend gewünscht!

lg Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Mai 2018)

Sieht Klasse aus, auch dein englischer Zierrasen.


----------



## koile (26. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube Du hast 10 Daumen ,und die sind alle grün.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2018)

Und Gerd, alles fleiß- Daumen


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2018)

n'abend miteinander! 

so, wieder ein Stück vorwärts gekommen. so langsam lichtet sich das Chaos..

heute hab ich mir nur zwei drittel des Tages auf der Baustelle geleistet, damit ich mein armes vernachlässigtes Kind mal wieder zum Fußball begleiten konnte. 

am Vormittag habe ich noch ein paar schweisstreibende Umpflanzungen erledigt und dann die letzte Kante des Pflasterweges fertig gemacht. Hier mal schnell die Bilder, allerdings sieht es wegen dem nassen Sand nicht so ordentlich aus..

      


am späten Nachmittag, nach drei Stunden in der prallen Sonne aufm Fußballplatz, hatte ich zum Glück Hilfe vom Sohnemann bei der Mähkante am Kellerberg. 

als erstes eine __ Ringelnatter entdeckt 
  

Erstmal das Robokabel zutage befördert. man sieht auf den Bildern, wie weit ab der Händler damals mit der Maschine das Kabel verlegt hat, da blieb immer jede Menge Rasen stehen. 

      

da wir fertig werden wollten, haben wir nur schnell die grasnabe mit dem Spaten ausgehoben  alles glatt gezottelt
    

 Kabel rein und Steine drauf. da ich noch nicht genügend davon heran geschleppt habe, fehlt noch ein stück, aber das wusste ich vorher schon. alle auf einmal schafft mein Auto nicht. ist aber nicht so schlimm.
      
das helle Grau stört etwas, aber in wenigen Wochen ist das nachgedunkelt und wieder eingewachsen. 

das wärs für heute, morgen ist nochmal Vorgarten dran. 

wünsche allen einen schönen Samstag Abend! 


lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2018)

und der Löwe speit seit heute wieder Wasser. .. leider hatte die Pumpe, nachdem sie jahrelang nicht betrieben worden ist, beim Check am Mittwoch nur ganze 5 Minuten, bevor sie in die ewigen Jagdgründe einging. Zum Glück war ich Donnerstag eh im Baumarkt und habe eine neue Wasserspielpumpe geholt..heute wurde sie angeschlossen.

     


schönen sonnigen Sonntag Abend wünsche ich noch! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2018)

moin moin!

kleine Blütenparade vom heißesten Mai seit Urzeiten :

                     

ist zwar noch längst nicht alles geöffnet, aber es ist jetzt schon absehbar, dass es das blütenreichste Frühjahr in meinem Schattengarten ist, das ich je hatte..liegt sicher auch daran,  dass ich inzwischen viel mehr Blühpflanzen gefunden habe, die mit den Bedingungen zurecht kommen, und dementsprechend aufgestockt habe. aber auch der ein oder andere tief hängende Ast von großen Bäumen musste weichen, um ein paar mehr Sonnenstrahlen hinein zu bekommen..

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2018)

hallo, sieht sehr romantisch aus,Dein Gartenspiegel, Ina, gefällt mir! 
noch ein paar Bilder vom Garten...bei dem heißen Mai - bin nur am Sprengen! 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (1. Juni 2018)

Deine Rosen sind ja wieder eine Augenweide. 

LG Heike


----------



## blotto (2. Juni 2018)

Also der Pflasterweg sieht ja auf den ersten Blick irgendwie komisch aus....wenn ich mir das genauer und länger anschaue gefällt mir das richtig gut Das hat was mit den verschiedenen Platten und Pflastersteine, sehr schön!
Auch sonst finde ich den Garten und wie sich das entwickelt hat klasse. Habe mir den ganzen Fred letztens mal durchgelesen und einige Ideen aus Deinem Garten aufgegriffen. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht....

Grüße Tom


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo Tom! 

freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt. Das gleiche habe ich auch schon in meinem Vorgarten gemacht..falls Du Zeit und Muße hast, die ganze Baudoku findest Du hier :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ine-hochbeet-miniteich-und-wasserspiel.46705/

und das macht so einen Spaß, dass ich schon wieder nach neuen Plätzen im Garten suche, wo noch gepflastert werden kann. 

lg Ina


----------



## blotto (3. Juni 2018)

Hi Ina, 
Ja da werde ich mich mal durcharbeiten . 
Im Moment überlege ich einen Miniteich anzulegen. Ich hab da noch einen alten Steintrog,nicht groß so etwa 60x40 denke ich. Da muss aber erst der __ Buchsbaum raus und ein platz für den mini gefunden werden. Mal sehen......

Grüße Tom


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

so, ich habe nach wochenlanger stressiger Vorbereitung und bangen ums Wetter bis zur letzten Sekunde gestern nun meine erste Veranstaltung zum Thema Gartenbesichtigung glücklich hinter mich gebracht! um zu schauen, ob eine Registrierung bei der OFFENEN GARTENPFORTE BERLIN BRANDENBURG etwas für mich wäre, wenn dann mal alle Baustellen erledigt sind, habe ich, weil ich Samstag wegen der koi-expo sowieso ein paar nette Forianer bei mir hatte und wo der Garten nun schon mal aufgeräumt werden musste, gleich noch für Sonntag andere Gartenliebhaber eingeladen. Testweise habe ich das aber erstmal mit gezielt angesprochenen Hobby- und Profigärtnern im Kreise von Familie, Freunden,  Nachbarn, Kollegen und Bekannten aus dem Verein ausprobiert, bevor es evtl irgendwann an die Öffentlichkeit geht..
ich habe auch eine kleine Pflanzen-Tauschbörse organisiert,was im Nachhinein eine sehr schöne Angelegenheit war. Leider vergessen, das zu fotografieren... 
als Fazit kann ich sagen, dass ich trotz aller Hektik, in der man als Gastgeberin nunmal immer ist, den Tag auch genießen konnte. ich wollte mal feststellen, wie die Leute miteinander ins Gespräch kommen, wenn es nicht um Smalltalk auf einem Geburtstag geht, sondern zielgerichtet um das Thema Garten. Immerhin sind die meisten sachkundig und einige auch ortskundig in meinem Garten, so dass ich nicht alle Gartenführungen selbst machen musste. Für die stilvolle Untermalung gab es Händel, Mozart, Haydn und Bach auf CD. hat alles sehr gut geklappt, und da es keine öffentliche Gartenpforte, sondern nur auf private Einladung war, gab es natürlich auch Verpflegung, um deren reibungslosen Ablauf sich dankenswerterweise Mutti, schwiemu, Sohnemann und Nachbarinnen gekümmert haben. Tolle Gastgeschenke in Form von wunderbaren Blühpflanzen, Sekt, Pralinen, selbstgemachtem Likör und Gelee sind dabei überraschenderweise für mich herausgesprungen. 
ich konnte beobachten, wie sich hier und da Grüppchen zusammen fanden zum Gucken, Fotografieren, Fachsimpeln, Ideensammeln, gegenseitig Blumenfotos zeigen und Internet Recherche zum Gesehenen betreiben. es hat allen gut gefallen, die Resonanz lautete einhellig : sowas sollte ich jedes Jahr machen! 
und hier einige Impressionen, die meine Gäste mitgenommen und mir geschickt haben :

                                                                                

gleich geht es weiter


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2018)

oh je  jetzt ist sicher einiges durcheinander und doppelt ..  nicht so einfach auf dem handy 



lg Ina


----------



## Ls650tine (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ina, 
Du hast schon einen Prachtgarten, ich schau immer Deiner Bilder an und sehe was das ich auch haben will . 
Und die Idee "Offene Gartenpforte" finde ich super  

GLG, Tine


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2018)

Vielen lieben Dank für das Kompliment, Tine! 

das gibt mir sehr viel Auftrieb für neue Projekte, wenn ich positive Resonanz ernte und kein mitleidiges verständnisvolles Kopfwackeln. . denn manchmal bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich mich nicht verrannt habe und totalen Kitsch produziere...
die nächsten kleineren Baustellen sind schon in der Grobplanung, aber nächstes we will ich mich erstmal um Mutti kümmern und dann schauen wir weiter.
das mit der offenen Gartenpforte lasse ich mal sacken, dafür muss ich noch ein wenig Mut und Selbstvertrauen sammeln  Vielleicht nächstes Jahr, denn für dieses Jahr sind die Prospekte ja längst gedruckt.

schönen Abend noch an alle! 


lg Ina


----------



## koile (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ina, einen wunderschönen Garten hast Du angelegt, aber mit 10 grünen Daumen und viel Liebe und ein bisschen Arbeit war das für Dich gar kein Problem.

Aber mal Ehrich ,den Glühwein bei der Verpflegung finde ich ein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juni 2018)

Glühwein? gabs nicht  .... vielleicht stand der noch irgendwo rum, das Buffet fand ja dort statt  wo sonst die Getränkevorräte im Wintergarten stehen  
dafür hatte ich Eiskaffee im Angebot samt einer Schüssel mit Eiswürfeln, und das ging ganz gut weg. Obwohl es Sonntag Vormittag nach der Regennacht gar nicht so heiß war


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Juni 2018)

hallo, also mit dem Regen heute war nichts! Die paar Tröpfchen 
Na, dann sprengen wir mal weiter, damit nicht alles vertrocknet.
Noch ein paar Gartenbilder für euch.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Juni 2018)

der __ Buchsbaum hat sich Gott sei Dank wieder erholt, letztes Jahr hat der __ Zünsler drin gewütet und noch dazu die Buchsbaumfäule! 
Habe im Frühjahr mit Algenkalk gedüngt, hat super geholfen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2018)

moin moin! 

von mir gibt es auch noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder. An der Baustelle habe ich dieses We nichts gemacht, da im Moment erstmal alles ordentlich ist und für die nächsten Schritte wieder der Rasen aufgerissen werden muss. ein bisschen Ruhe am Sonntag und ein paar gemütliche Umpflanz-aktionen bei den Sumpfiris und Terrassenblumen waren mal nötig.

                    

                                                            
wünsche Euch einen schönen Start in die neue Woche! 

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ina,
wunderschön Dein Garten! Immer wieder sehr schöne neue Eindrücke, z.B. der Rabe (ich nenn ihn mal Huckebein) auf der Dachrinne, Wo hast Du denn den her? 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2018)

Dankeschön Goldkäferchen für das Kompliment! der Rabe ist drollig  nicht wahr? Ich weiß leider nicht, woher... diese lustigen kupfersachen bekomme ich immer von meinen Nachbarn zum Geburtstag geschenkt.. Wahrscheinlich aber nicht online bestellt, ich vermute eher Pflanzen kölle oder REPO .

Übrigens hat es bei uns wenigstens so viel geregnet, dass die Tonnen halb voll sind und die Beete und der Rasen mal ordentlich aufatmen konnten. zum Glück kein Platzregen, sondern sanfter landregen. sehr angenehm!


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen an meine Mitleser! 

nach vielen Wochen mal wieder ein Update von mir.. außer Sprenger umhertragen ist ja in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so viel passiert. Drei Wochen Urlaub sind rum, und eine davon hab ich wegen sturmfrei mal wieder zum Werkeln im Garten genutzt. 

hier hab ich in der etwas mediterran angehauchten Ecke an der Terrassentür einen Pflanzkorb angebracht, den ich kürzlich geschenkt bekam..auf dem Fensterbrett stehen die Fliesen, die mir einige liebe Forianer vermacht haben 
  

da ich noch Besuch erwarte und nicht den Rasen wegen der Mähkantensteine aufreissen will, habe ich mich an die Rabatte an der Hauswand gemacht, wo der Mähroboter steht. Zur Erinnerung, das sah so aus :

  

in Groß Kreutz in einer schönen Gärtnerei fand ich tolle Schattenstauden, die untergebracht werden wollten. Unter anderem endlich das japanische Waldgras hakonechloa, dunkle Heuchera und ein schöner Farn. 
zuerst habe ich eine Steinsäule aus dem Wohnzimmer nach draußen geschleppt und einen Pflanzkübel drauf gestellt und die drei Pflanzen rein. 
   
der Kübel stand vorher am Teich und war mit sempervivum und sedum bepflanzt  für welches ich später noch Verwendung fand. 

Übrigens ist zum allerersten Mal mein japanischer __ Storchschnabel g. yesoense var. nipponicum aufgeblüht, besonders apart finde ich.  

aus dem Rest des Gartens fand sich noch eine dunkellaubige Silberkerze, ein bläulich - purpurnes Gras und ein hoher Farn. 

      

und nun sollte Robi endlich sein Häuschen bekommen! 
man wird ja sehr kreativ, wenn man handwerkliche Defizite hat  .. ein Steintempel zum nur Aufeinanderstellen kam mir in den Sinn, aber zuwenig Platz dafür. 
ich wollte es unbedingt ohne Säge, Bohrer und Schrauben schaffen. und tatsächlich kam mir nach langem Brüten die Idee, wie ich es nur mit Astschere, Gummihammer und Kneifzange als Werkzeug hinbekomme. Material : Äste, Hasendraht, Floristikdraht, Teichfolie.
hier habe ich alle Arbeitsschritte dokumentiert :

Haselnusszweige in den Boden gehämmert 
  
 

alles aus der holzkiste geholt  was die richtige Stärke hat, auf gleiche Länge geschnitten und aufgestapelt    

dann ein paar dickere Äste oben quer mit Draht verrödelt
    
hasendraht drauf befestigt 
  
davon die kanten hoch gebogenzu einem Korb 
  

Teichfolie rein und eine Art Wanne gebildet   

den vorn überstehenden Hasendraht nach hinten über die Teichfolie gelegt und mit Gartenerde und Sand bestreut und angefeuchtet
  

sedum und sempervivum drauf, schön angegossen 

       das Schiffchen ist ein Urlaubsandenken, das ich mal mit meinem Sohn gebastelt habe     

zum Schluß noch den etwas langweilen Background mit Holzresten und einem alten Wagenrad dekoriert 
     

ferdsch.. ! 

so, das war es von mir für heute. 
wünsche allerseits ein schönes Wochenende! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (5. Aug. 2018)

moin moin! 

kleines Update :

das wandornament von pötschke ist schon ein paar Tage da, heute habe ich es endlich mal angebracht 

    

viel mehr passiert heute nicht, der Urlaub ist vorbei. 
da es aber noch viele Sommerwochenenden gibt, werde ich wohl noch die eine oder andere Baustelle anfangen  

schönen sonnigen Sonntag gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. Sep. 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

damit keiner denkt, bei mir ginge es überhaupt nicht voran, hab ich hier mal ein kleines Update :

der Pfirsichbaum hat dieses Jahr so reich getragen, dass bereits zu Beginn 5 äste abgebrochen waren, als sie noch ganz klein waren. Alle Äste hingen schon bis zum Boden, drei weitere brachen später, reif geworden sind trotzdem noch einige Tonnen.. 

     
das Verarbeiten hat sämtliche Freizeit im August in Anspruch genommen . .  alle paar Tage mehrere Schüsseln voll. 
 
 neben Pfirsichmarmelade wurde auch Marmelade aus meiner Ernte von Johannisbeeren, Blaubeeren, Himbeeren und ein paar Erdbeeren gekocht, nun reicht es mir erstmal. was danach noch reif wurde, ist gebrüht, gepellt, entkernt und eingefroren für die weihnachtbowle 
 

gestern bin ich dem Pfirsichbaum dann mit der Astschere zuleibe gerückt :

   

ausserdem habe ich die roten und schwarzen Johannisbeeren zurück geschnitten und meine kleine Himbeerhecke ausgeputzt, nun können die neuen Triebe für die Ernte im nächsten Jahr wachsen.

heute musste der Aprikosenbaum dran glauben :
   

ganz dringend war auch, dass ich den Übergang vom Pflanzenfilterteich zum Fischteich frei lege, denn das Wasser lief nicht mehr schnell genug ab. so stieg der Wasserspiegel im Pflanzenfilter und dieser drohte überzulaufen. der helle Kies, den man auf dem Bild sieht, war durch und durch mit __ Wasserfenchel und gelber __ Iris durchwurzelt. das ganze hat mich fast 2 Stunden gekostet  :
   


und hier ist der Ort des nächsten Vorhabens :
      sämtliche Ränder müssen für den Mähroboter abgegrenzt werden, so dass nicht immer ein Randstreifen Gras stehen bleibt. Dazu werden die Feldsteine nochmals aufgenommen, grasnabe entfernt, Unkrautvlies verlegt und dann Mähkantensteine drauf. Die Lücken werden mit Kies in verschiedenen Größen gefüllt. Material habe ich wenigstens schon mal mit einer ersten Fuhre rangeschafft:

   

mein eigentliches Problem ist aber die bei weltbild bestellte Garnitur von Gartenmöbeln. Die Rückenlehnen sind falsch gebohrt, so dass sie nicht passen. Beim Tisch ist ein Bein etwas schief.

      das ganze muß natürlich zurück geschickt werden. Aber nicht nur, dass ich bereits vorletzte Woche an meinen Feierabenden Stunden  für den Aufbau verschwendet habe... letze Woche hab ich dann angefangen, das ganze wieder auseinander zu schrauben..  zum Glück hab ich einen passenden imbus bit für den akkuschrauber, denn geliefert wird es ja nur mit Imbusschlüssel, da braucht man dann Wochen.. . zurück schicken geht ja bei der Anzahl und Größe der Kartons nicht, außer die Post holt es wieder ab. dieses Ärgernis hat mich also die vergangenen zwei Wochen beschäftigt und ich habe noch nicht mal eine Antwort auf meine Reklamation bekommen. 

dafür habe ich mir dann diese Woche fertige Stühle in einem Markt gekauft, die ich im Ganzen ins Auto packen konnte !
  die Farbe ist eh viel schöner . einen Tisch hab ich mir auch geholt, wieder zum Selbstaufbau. Nur pflegeleichter, ohne Glas. Aber wenn bei dem was ist, schaffe ich ihn einfach in den Laden zurück..


und hier noch was fürs Auge, die Blüten der vergangenen Tage :

                                     
nen farblich passenden __ Sommerflieder in pink hab ich noch ins große Staudenbeet gepflanzt. Fotos gibt es nicht, denn er ist von weitem nicht so gut zu sehen. hoffe dann auf Farbfeuerwerk im nächsten Jahr.

und den Fischen geht's auch prächtig!
 

so, das war das Neueste aus dem Havelland.

und PS: ich ärgere mich wirklich, dass ich vergangenes we nicht zu Mathias zum Geburtstag nach Parchim reisen konnte. 

allen noch einen schönen Sonntagabend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche!

lg Ina


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Sep. 2018)

wunderschön!


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Die Rückenlehnen sind falsch gebohrt, so dass sie nicht passen.


Hallo Ina,

falsch gebohrt - das kann ich mir heutzutage kaum noch vorstellen ... 
Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du die Einzelteile auch richtig herum zusammengesetzt hast? - Kann man sich aus den Bildern leider nicht entnehmen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (2. Sep. 2018)

ob ich die richtig rum zusammen gesetzt habe. .   also Carsten...  für diese Frage gehörst Du


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2018)

Au, aua ... 
Also, ich meine, es hätte ja, eventuell, also vielleicht, es bestände ja die Möglichkeit, was ich damit sagen wollte, ähh, womöglich könnte, äh, also, ...

Na dann halt nicht, ..., ähh, also doch richtig meinte ich. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (2. Sep. 2018)

Genau. 

so ist besser Carsten! 

beim ersten Sessel hab ich noch eineinhalb Stunden gefriemelt, es links und rechts und oben und unten rum gedreht und mit Teilen der anderen Stühle versucht.   bei allen das Gleiche! 
aber eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht zum Zusammenbau. dreht man die Rückenlehne horizontal, geht die Wölbung nach innen, also quatsch. dreht man sie vertikal, so ist sie nach unten hin noch länger als jetzt schon, ausserdem ist offensichtlich, was an die LWS und was an die BWS gehört. Laut Zeichnung soll sie genau auf der sitzfläche aufsetzen und nicht hinter ihr runter gehen. und die Teile des Sitzes sind auch richtig zusammen geschraubt, der passt nämlich. eine Sitzfläche, je ein linkes und rechtes Seitenteil mit Armlehne, welche nach außen gewölbt sind und daher auch nicht vertauscht werden können.
ich sag Dir was passiert ist :  es fehlen ca 1,2 cm. die Bohrungen wären passend, wenn sie nicht vergessen hätten, die Dicke der Rattan - umwicklung an allen Seiten beider Teile mit einzurechnen. Das ließ sich auch leider mit aller Gewalt nicht zusammen drücken. im Übrigen eh eine totale Fehlkonstruktion. wie kann man denn eine Rückenlehne mit nur einer Schraube links und rechts planen? schon bei der Aufbauanleitung dachte ich, was für ein Blödsinn, das hält doch nie! Habe mir im Nachhinein nochmal online das KatalogFoto angeschaut. Was soll ich Euch sagen? dort ist überhaupt keine Schraube drin, Lehne nur fürs Foto gesteckt und so schräg nach hinten, dass man fast liegen würde.
tja.... ich bin gespannt.


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2018)

Schlussfolgernd von Deinen Fotos dürfte es sich um das 6er oder 8er Set handeln, bei beiden sind die gleichen Bilder hinterlegt.
Lustig der erste Stuhl rechts, sieht ja fast wie ein Stuhl mit Lehnenverstellung aus ...
Leider sind auch auf diesen seltsamen künstlich aussehenden Fotos keine Details des Aufbaus richtig zu erkennen.

Zur Verschraubung:
Es könnte ja auch sein, dass die Lehne noch mit zwei Schrauben von unten durch die Sitzfläche fixiert und somit haltbar wird. Durch solch eine Lösung wird die Anzahl der unmittelbar sichtbaren Verschraubungen der Lehne minimiert und die Sitzfläche bekommt zusätzlichen Halt. (Wobei die Sitzfläche rein beanspruchungsmäßig gesehen einen besseren Halt bekommt, wenn die Lehne hinter der Sitzfläche endet und von dort zur Sitzfläche verschraubt wird.
(Die Sitzfläche kann man nicht verkehrt herum installieren?)

Was mich beim Vergleich zwischen Deinem ersten Bild und den Bildern des obigen Links arg irritiert, ist die Form des Seitenteiles.
Bei Deinem Foto scheint das Seitenteil in Lehnenneigung nach hinten zu verlaufen, auf den Werbefotos genau andersherum ...


Egal jetzt, reklamieren und zurück zum Verkäufer.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2018)

nee in der Rückenlehne keine Schrauben von unten. und die Seitenteile gehen nicht anders herum  an den Sitz zu schrauben. die Sitzfläche hat hinten links und rechts je eine Schraube; vorne geht noch das Verblenderteil runter, quasi wo man mit den Kniekehlen sitzt . Dort sind links und rechts je zwei Schrauben.. und genau so sind die Seitenteile gebohrt. Geht also auch nicht verkehrt herum anzuschrauben.
seltsam, dass es bei der Kombi keinerlei Bewertungen gab. Das bestätigte mir sogar die Dame vom Kundendienst, als ich sie nötigte das Foto aufzurufen. Wegen eines Netzwerk Problems konnte aber die ganze woche angeblich keiner irgendwas bearbeiten, da kein Zugriff auf die Kundenkonten genommen werden konnte . naja  Reklamation hab ich per Mail geschickt, mal gucken, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## DbSam (3. Sep. 2018)

Dann drücke ich Dir mal ganz fest die Daumen.
Ich glaube, ich würde nach solch einem Aufbauelend das ganze Set auf Retoure schicken und mich an anderer Stelle umsehen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2018)

hab ich doch schon getan Carsten...

lies doch noch einmal aufmerksam meinen Beitrag von Sonntag, da siehst Du schon ein Foto der neuen Stühle und einen Tisch hab ich auch schon


----------



## DbSam (3. Sep. 2018)

"Aufmerksam lesen" - wo kommen wir denn da hin? 
Was, wenn das jeder machen würde? 

Gut, ich leg mich wieder hin. Ist vielleicht besser so. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2018)

ja ruh Dich aus Carsten... 

heute war der Kundenservice übrigens wieder online und bestätigte mir wenigstens den Eingang meiner Reklamationsmail zum richtigen Artikel . Weiter helfen werde mir die spezial Fachabteilung, die das mit der Abholung organisieren und sich bei mir melden würden...   na mal kieken.


----------



## koile (4. Sep. 2018)

Dem Carsten kann sowieso  keiner das Wasser reichen !

Deshalb nimmt Er auch nur


----------



## DbSam (4. Sep. 2018)

Hhmm, also, na ja, ... 

Also meine Frau sagt immer:
Wenn mir mal das Wasser bis zum Hals steht, dann soll ich auch an die denken, auf dessen Schultern ich stehe.
Keine Ahnung was sie mir damit sagen will. Bestimmt ist das sicher irgend so eine kleine Zurechtweisung.  


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Der schöne Thread von Ina ist etwas kaputt.
Da kann ich mir auch noch ein Bier holen ...


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (4. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ina, 

tja wärste mal mitgekommen dann hättest dir ne Menge Ärger gespart 
Was hast du für tolle Pfirsiche, unsere sind schorfiger und kleiner,  die mag ich nicht. Dafür haben wir Äpfel ohne Ende aber die schmecken auch nur im Kuchen oder als Apfelmus und mit Birnen zusammen aus dem Pflegegarten noch besser. 
Deinen Rosen sind ja noch toll und welche Seerosen sind das auf den Bildern, ich meine die weiße und die pinke rüschige. Da kannste gleich mal einen Zettel dran hängen mit meinem Namen 
Ansonsten alles schick bei dir. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (5. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Heike! 

die Sorte Pfirsiche ist schon alt  haben wir vor 20 Jahren von Oma als Ableger bekommen. Größe und Farbe hängen aber auch immer davon ab, wie sonnig und warm der Sommer ist und wie trocken. Sie haben auch ein schönes Aroma, aber wie fast jedes Jahr sehr reiche Ernte und ich kann im September keine Pfirsiche mehr sehen. .

die Seerosen sind hauptsächlich von Benny. Die PEACH GLOW habe ich vor zwei Jahren bekommen, sie blüht so eine nach der anderen, also ganz gut, aber bisher nicht mehrere gleichzeitig. 
letztes Jahr hat er drei geschickt, nämlich die BARBARA DOBBINS (ca 4 Knospen nacheinander) , die gefüllte weiße 1000 WHITE PETALS (bisher 3 Knospen) und die gerüschtte pinke, da weiß ich den Namen nicht. Dafür  dass ich sie erst letztes Jahr gesetzt habe, blüht sie recht gut, insgesamt 5 Knospen.  Eine davon war schon offen für viele Tage,deutlich länger als andere. umtopfen werde ich sie nicht so schnell.. wenn nächstes Jahr ein Rhizom über den Rand wächst, kann ich ja versuchen es abzumachen.

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2018)

Na ihr Garten-Frauen wie sieht es mit den Haken-__ Lilien aus?
Die Rechte geht voll ab, gerade ebend  die geschlossene Blüte gezeigt/ hervor gebracht und schon sind 2 Blüten offen .
Die linke lässt sich da mehr Zeit und bildet erstmal einen anständigen Blüten-Stängel aus.
Mittig steht eine Schucklilie, die wiederum blüht schon ab.
    

Und zum Schluss hätte ich noch ne Frage...
eventuell auch an Frank alias @Knoblauchkröte warum haben Schmuck und auch Haken-Lilie nicht die Fress-Feinde die man von Orientalichen bzw __ Taglilien her kennt, ich meine Lilchen -__ Käfer.
Ich denke Blattform, Geruch und Geschmack könnten eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Sep. 2018)

sieht schön aus. Meine hakenlilie ist gut gewachsen, aber ein Blütenstiel nicht in Sicht.


----------



## ina1912 (16. Sep. 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

so leute, das Elend mit den Gartenmöbeln ist ausgestanden. Gestern wurden sie gegen Quittung abgeholt! Auch das ging zwar nicht ohne Zwischenfälle (bekam am 8.9. die Mail, dass am 15.9. abgeholt wird, und am 11.9. kam direkt eine Zahlungserinnerung..   Außerdem schickte man die Postfrau für die Abholung der vier großen Pakete, deren Auto noch voll war.   also musste sie zum Ende der Tour wiederkommen und ich hab das alles mit Junior ins Postauto laden dürfen 

na egal, vorbei. der Tisch von Hornbach ist inzwischen aufgebaut und mittels Spraydose der Farbe der neuen Stühle angepasst. sieht perfekt aus,  bin zufrieden. Hier war auch das Schraubenmaterial deutlich hochwertiger und problemlos aufzubauen..

ach ja und vor einer Woche blieb plötzlich mein Mähroboter stehen. ich habe kein Schleifensignal. hm. 

habe natürlich gesucht, ob ich irgendwo was beschädigt habe bei Erdarbeiten, aber nix gefunden. Damit ich nicht extra frei nehmen muss, bin ich erstmal nach Feierabend zum Händler gefahren, um Netzteil zu testen. War in Ordnung. er gab mir ein paar neue Kontakte mit,  damit ich die an der Ladestation austauschen kann. was ziemlich frickelig aufgrund ihrer bodennahen Lage und der einbrechenden Dunkelheit war. Leider brachte auch das keinen Erfolg. Also wieder angerufen und um einen Freitagnachmittagtermin gebeten. Das hat geklappt. Die Fehlersuche gestaltete sich für den Händler als sehr langwierig, was ihn zu der Vermutung brachte, das Kabel ist nicht kaputt, sonst wäre das sofort angezeigt worden. es musste eine korrodierte Kontaktklemme sein. er grenzte den Bereich weiter und weiter ein, bis er die Stelle fand. Dass dort so eine Klemme liegt, habe ich ihm zu Anfang schon gesagt, aber er wollte es halt mit erst dem Prüfgerät ermitteln und nicht pauschal auswechseln. so hat er sie dann letztendlich doch auswechseln müssen,nun läuft robi wieder. bezahlen musste ich nichts, das ging auf Garantieleistung. 
und wo er schonmal da war, hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und gesagt,  dass ich gerne ein Stück mehr Kabel rechts der Station hätte, um es ordentlich um die Ecken zu legen. Damals war dort nichts bepflanzt und das Kabel ging schräg durch den Farn zwischen Rasen und Hauskante. Jetzt würde ich gerne mal mit dem Spaten da rein und dafür sollte dort lieber kein Kabel liegen. da hat er mir netterweise ne Rolle Kabel und mehrere Kontaktklemmen da gelassen, damit ich das so machen kann, wie ich es möchte. Die musste ich auch nicht bezahlen..

das kam mir ganz gelegen, weil ich den ollen Farn dort eh wegmachen wollte. der ist nur sommergrün und verabschiedet sich jetzt schon. zufällig hatte sich pflanzmich.de bei mir gemeldet, weil von meiner Bestellung aus dem Mai noch eine Nachlieferung tibetanischer und neuseeländischer __ Storchschnabel kommen soll und es 10% Rabatt gibt, wenn man bei der Gelegenheit weitere Pflanzen bestellt. Habe mir also ein paar schöne wintergrüne und winterharte __ Farne und zwei drei Schattenstauden bestellt, die ich schon lange haben wollte. Kommt in wenigen Tagen.
lange Rede kurzer Sinn, heute eine neue Kleinbaustelle zwischen geschoben:

Wegplatten rausgenommen, alte Farne ausgebuddelt
   
 

Robikabel verlängert und ordentlich um die Ecken verlegt

   

Platten neu gelegt und Pflanzbereich vorbereitet
 

nun braucht nur noch das Paket von pflanzmich.de ankommen! Außerdem habe ich noch Ableger von Pulmonaria und geranium sanguineum ALBUM sowie unzählige Keimlinge von Vergissmeinnicht, die werden dazwischen gepflanzt. Die Krönung werden hoffentlich die pastellfarbenen niedrigen __ Wildtulpen, deren Zwiebeln man gerade bei rewe bekommt. Ach ja und von dort habe ich auch einen wintergrünen frostharten Zwergfarn, den gab es für 1,99 in der Herbstblumenaktion. So günstig gibt's den woanders nicht!

das war es von mir für dieses Mal, werde berichten , sobald mein Schattenbeet komplett bepflanzt ist und ich den gewünschten woodland-Effekt erzielt habe..

wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntagabend!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Sep. 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

heute vormittag kam endlich das ersehnte Paket von pflanzmich.de. Es fehlen zwar immer noch mehrere Geraniümer, aber die __ Farne, Segge und Brunnera (Kaukasusvergissmeinnicht) waren drin, so dass ich alles für das Schattenbeet zusammen habe.
da ist ein mehrfarbiger japanischer Farn, ein Tüpfelfarn, ein __ Hirschzungenfarn, eine extra niedrig wachsende Segge und die Brunnera JACK FROST:

 

dazu noch von Rewe 1x Goldpfennigkraut, 2x Sichelfarn und 3x Heuchera in verschiedenen Farben :

 

hier noch die am Freitag in einer lokalen Baumschule in Oranienburg erworbene Rodgersia podophylla ROTLAUB (__ Schaublatt), eine sehr schöne Schattenstaude; die wird recht groß und breit und musste daher in den Hintergrund gepflanzt werden :

 

hab eine Schubkarre von meiner Lehmerde ausgehoben und dafür eineinhalb Beutel Blumenerde untergegraben,
Steine, Äste und Wurzeln verteilt, nen Trittstein aus Schiefer vor den Schlauchhalter platziert und dann die Pflanzen arrangiert. Das Goldpfennigkraut habe ich in vier Teile geteilt und im Vordergrund gepflanzt . Den kleinen Tüpfelfarn unter die Wurzel. Pulmonaria und Vergissmeinnicht habe ich jede Menge im Garten, so habe ich davon noch Ableger dazwischen gepflanzt, damit es ein einheitliches Bild mit der linken Hälfte der Rabatte gibt. Nun ist es grob fertig, muss sich alles noch etwas ausbreiten und evtl muss ich dickere Holzteile dazu packen.

       

die blühende __ Hosta rechts vorn ist auch aus der Baumschule gestern. 

meine Silberkerze blüht zum ersten Mal richtig schön, nachdem sie schon 4 Jahre oder so im Garten wohnt und dreimal umziehen musste. scheinbar mag sie diesen Standort jetzt:

 

und zum Schluss noch 5 Zehnerpacks von diesen Wildtulpenzwiebeln in der gesamten Rabatte versteckt:

 

bin sehr gespannt, ob denen die Erde nicht zu staunass ist ..

so, das war das, wieder eine Ecke ordentlich! bin zufrieden..

wünsche allen noch ein schönes Wochenende!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (23. Sep. 2018)

ein bisschen spätsommerliche Farbe gibt es auch noch

                                                                               

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Sep. 2018)

Hallo, Ina
schön, die herbstliche Stimmung in deinem Garten.
 Es sieht so aus, als ob Dein __ Buchsbaum auch die Welke hat, oder? Hoffentlich hast Du nicht auch den __ Zünsler, wie ich.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (23. Sep. 2018)

Danke Goldkäferchen! Seit der Entfernung von viel Segge letztes Jahr, Aufstockung mit farbenfrohen Rosen und Stauden und Verbesserung der Lichtverhältnisse durch Ausästen zeigt sich deutlich mehr Farbe! das war auch mein Ziel; könnte mehr sein, aber fürs erste Jahr bin ich ganz zufrieden.

nee, meine Buchsbäume sind in Ordnung, das was da im Hintergrund am Teich zu sehen ist, ist eine Konifere. ich glaub ein Wacholder, den ich immer kugelig schneide. das sind einfach braune Stellen, wie Koniferen oft innen sind. dort bin ich früher immer mit dem Rasenmäher dran lang geschrammt, das fand er nicht so toll.
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (1. Okt. 2018)

moin moin zusammen! 

das Wetter am Wochenende war ja richtig schön, so dass es mich wieder an die Gartenarbeit zog.  Der ein oder andere Pflanztopf stand noch rum und wartete aufs Einbuddeln. Da ja rewe seine Herbstpflanzenaktion noch führt und regelmäßig auffüllt, gab es letzte Woche noch einmal Tüpfelfarn und Goldpfennigkraut sowie einen Topf wunderhübsches Sternmoos. 

  

Außerdem bekam ich von einer Nachbarin noch diesen __ Bodendecker, dessen Namen ich immer vergesse, irgendwas mit Neuschnee. 

  

das __ Pfennigkraut und das Sternmoos ließen sich wunderbar teilen,so dass der Bereich um den Schlauchhalter noch etwas dichter bepflanzt wurde

            

auch von rewe diese beiden Bodendeckerstauden (Braunelle) 

  

da die angeblich sehr in die Breite wuchern sollen, ähnlich wie kriechender __ Günsel, blieb mir nur ein Platz zum Pflanzen für die beiden, nämlich der Berg am Wasserspeier. Dort können sie gegen Hopfen und __ Efeu anwuchern. Haben aber ganz hübsche Blüten.

    

ein kleines Ziergras und ein Geranium wallichianum SWEET HEIDY standen auch noch rum, diese bekamen einen Platz im großen Staudenbeet.


  
aber von Weitem nicht zu sehen in der herbstlichen Rabatte 

                

so,das war es erstmal für heute. Die Blumenzwiebeln zur Ergänzung im großen Staudenbeet habe ich nicht mehr geschafft zu verbuddeln, das kommt nächstes Wochenende.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (12. Dez. 2018)

Hallo alle miteinander! 

ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle schon im besinnlichen Vorweihnachs-Modus?

Ich habe im Herbst wegen größerer Entrümpelungsaktionen nur ein klein wenig im Garten gemacht. Und zwar war mir dieses Monstrum von Kugelthuja hier im Vordergrund rechts schon lange ein Dorn im Auge, da sie sich in den über 15 Jahren, die sie hier steht, mächtig breit gemacht hatte und den umliegenden Rosen und Stauden ganz schön Platz und Licht weggenommen. 

  

Die im Hintergrund zu sehende blaue Thuja hatte ich ja aus dem selben Grund bereits im zeitigen Frühjahr ausgeästet und es nicht bereut. gefällt mir sehr gut. Nun war der Plan, die Kugel auch zu liften. Ich habe damit aber extra gewartet, bis Grünzeug für die Weihnachtsdeko im Vorgarten gebraucht wird. Deshalb kurz vor dem 1.Advent zur Astschere gegriffen und dann Feuer frei!

  

Das Foto ist jetzt nicht besonders vorteilhaft, aber auch das gefällt mir gut. Spontan gleich mal mind 1qm Fläche gewonnen! Extra dafür hatte ich mir noch diese Blumenzwiebeln aufgehoben und die gleich in den Boden gesteckt. 

  

Rings um die Kugel sind schon vom Vorjahr viele ähnliche Zwiebeln im Boden, so dass ich auf einen hübschen Blütenteppich im Frühjahr hoffe. 


mit lieben Wünschen für eine schöne Weihnachtszeit an Euch.. 



lg Ina 

p. s. Warum finde ich eigentlich keine Weihnachts-Smileys?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ina,
Kann ich mir sehr schön vorstellen, bitte Fotos im Frühjahr 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (16. Feb. 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich schon 2 Wochenenden mit Baumschnitt rund um den Garten zugebracht habe, wollte ich heute das schöne Wetter nutzen und die nächste Gartenbaustelle angehen, die nicht nur unter dem Motto "verschönern", sondern vor allem "pflegeleichter machen" steht.

es geht um diesen Bereich hinter und neben dem Teich, einschließlich das Lavendelbeet unter dem Pfirsichbaum :

       

um den Teich herum werde ich eine ordentliche Mähkante für den Mähroboter legen, dafür müssen aber alle Randsteine der Teichrabatte aufgenommen werden, Unkrautvlies drunter, Mähkantensteine gelegt und Kies in die Zwischenräume.
hinter dem Teich ist im Sommer eine grüne Hölle. Der schmale Pfad zur Wartung ist wegen der Stauden dahinter kaum noch zu begehen. Auf dem Wall sprießen Millionen Fliedertriebe und dort schlängeln sich dann unbemerkt Hopfen und __ Efeu hoch. das Ganze ist dann immer so schlimm, dass es in die Zypressenhecke hineinwuchert und niemand mehr zum Schneiden ran kommt.

nun habe ich erstmal angefangen, den __ Flieder auszulichten, dabei Hopfen und Efeu abzuschneiden. Das Ganze steht auf einem flachen Wall, der mit Feldsteinen abgestützt ist. Das Staudenbeet hinter dem Teich habe ich fast komplett umgegraben. Die unter der Blutpflaume befindlichen __ Iris - Rhizome mussten auch raus, da sie dort zuwenig Licht hatten und nicht mehr blühen wollten.

soweit bin ich heute erstmal gekommen :

   

zumindest ist zwischen Fliederbüschen und Zypressenhecke nun wieder ein Gang frei, von dem aus ich wieder zum Heckeschneiden ran komme!

als Nächstes kommen alle Stützsteine und Wurzeln raus, dann kommt Unkrautvlies. Der Wall soll mittels großer Granitwürfel neu abgestützt werden  und das ehemalige Stauden-und Iris-Beet wird zur Kiesfläche  auf dem Vlies. Trittsteine hab ich ebenfalls aus Granit schon gestern geholt.
danach kommt diese Bank drauf :

   
sieht sicher hübsch aus, wenn sie von blühendem Flieder und lila Iris eingerahmt wird.  
damit wird die Fläche hinter dem Teich auch für Gäste zu einem lohnenden Ziel und ich muss keine Stauden mehr ausputzen. Nur noch wenig von den Iris wird wieder eingepflanzt.
so dann war Mittag und die Sonne verschwand in den Vorgarten....

deshalb habe ich meine Utensilien geschnappt und dort meine Arbeiten fortgesetzt .   siehe im Vorgartenbaustellenthema.....


----------



## ina1912 (17. Feb. 2019)

moin moin  

bei schönster Sonne ging es heute weiter. 

schön, wenn Frau einen halbwüchsigen kräftigen Sohn hat, der einem die Steine heran schleppt! 
Unkrautvlies gelegt und Steine aufgestapelt:

  

eine Reihe Findlinge davor gesetzt und mit etwas durchlässigem Substrat 
und ner Tüte Pflanzerde gefüllt :

    

und dann schnell die __ Iris-Rhizome gesetzt, damit sie endlich wieder in die Erde kommen..bis nächstes Wochenende hätten sie wohl nicht im Maurerkübel ausgehalten. . 

  

angießen, fertig, Fernsehsessel! 
ist nämlich schon wieder kalt geworden..

stört Euch nicht an dem Durcheinander rundherum, dort geht es sowohl links als auch rechts vom heutigen Produkt schrittweise weiter mit Boden abtragen, __ Wieseniris umpflanzen, weitere Steine aufstapeln, Vlies verlegen und mit Kies abdecken. Das steht für die nächsten freien Wochenenden auf dem Plan. 

schönen Abend noch und guten Wochenstart gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. März 2019)

moin moin zusammen! 

heute konnte ich - trotzdem der halbe Tag für ein Auswärtsspiel drauf ging - das zwei lange Teilstück der Granitmauer fertigstellen und auch gleich etwas Boden davor abtragen.. sie reicht jetzt bis an den Wandbrunnen heran. 

    
nun fehlt noch auf der rechten Seite ein kleines Stück unter dem Pfirsichbaum.
naja und die Umrandung des Lavendelbeets und des schmalen Teichufers, aber diese beiden nur noch einstöckig.

schönen Abend gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. März 2019)

Übrigens habe ich beim Ausgraben einer Staude eine kleine braune Kröte gefunden, die ich offensichtlich in ihrer Ruhe gestört hatte. . habe sie gleich wieder an ein geschütztes Plätzchen hinter der Steinreihe gesetzt und hoffe, sie hat sich schnell wieder eingebuddelt. Gutes Zeichen. . wer eine Kröte im Garten hat  kann sich glücklich schätzen!


----------



## ina1912 (13. März 2019)

moin moin! 

kleiner Zwischenstand :

heute einen Tag frei genommen, um mit Kind zum Arzt zu gehen, und gleich noch zum örtlichen Recyclinghof rangefahren, um Kies zu bestellen. Hatte Glück, am Nachmittag hatten sie noch Luft, um anzuliefern. Das Tor war zwar mit Baumschnitt blockiert, aber dank der millimetergenauen Manövrierkünste des Kipperfahrers nebst Räuberleiter für mich übern Zaun landete der Kies genau so, dass man noch vorbei kommt, nicht in den Sägespänen liegt und kein Strauch beschädigt wurde.

      

werde gleich noch mal in den Garten gehen und wenigstens ein bis zwei Quadratmeter testweise fertig machen. 

update folgt! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (13. März 2019)

so, die ersten beiden Schubkarren Kies liegen Probe! 

gerade noch vorm Dunkelwerden geschafft. Zwei der Granit-Trittsteine mal hingelegt, aber die müssen noch etwas tiefer eingegraben werden 

  

schönen Abend noch! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander!

heute bin ich ein bisschen im Schlamm rumgestapft, weil auf der Vorgartenbaustelle wetterbedingt nichts mehr weiter ging.

erstmal altes Vlies, 4 Eimer voll Splitt und jede Menge wuchernde Segge und Farn entfernt und Fläche begradigt

 

dann ein Betonboard als Basis für die künftige Bank gelegt und ausgelevelt. Hätte ich nur so eine Matschhose gehabt, wie sie unsere Kids heutzutage haben!
   

so sieht es bei schwindendem Tageslicht aus, die Strecke hinter dem Teich ist geschafft, es muss noch der Anschluß an den Rasen und mein kleines Lavendelbeet gemacht werden.

 

bis auf die Knochen durchgeweicht
nun kann es erst wieder morgen weiter gehen.


----------



## ina1912 (17. März 2019)

moin moin! 

so, die Bank steht, ist ausgerichtet und dekoriert! 

    

als nächstes müssen daneben noch große Findlinge ausgerichtet werden. 
mal sehen, ob es heute noch klappt....


----------



## samorai (17. März 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> mal sehen, ob es heute noch klappt..



Hallo Ina!
Ja, mit dem Regen bestimmt.


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 

Dieses Wochenende gab es einen kleinen Fortschritt. 
erstens wurde mein Wächter, ein kleiner drolliger Gargoyle geliefert, der nun den Garten, Teich und Haus im Blick hat:

  

rechts der Granitmauer liegt das kleine Lavendelbeet, das ich einmal komplett umgebuddelt habe. Unkraut entfernt, __ Lavendel beiseite gelegt. Die Steine stehen nun auf Unkrautvlies (davor kommt später noch Kies). Den Boden habe ich 1:1 mit Splitt durchmischt wegen der besseren Drainage. So hat hoffentlich __ Moos etc keine Chance mehr.

    

gerade habe ich den Lavendel wieder eingepflanzt, und nun ist erstmal Feierabend. den groben Kies in die Schubkarre schippen wäre heute zu laut. 

  

meine Aprikose blüht dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal so richtig :

  

schönen Sonntag noch! 

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2019)

Wird Schön , ( immer dieses Hin-und Hergerenne zwischen Deinen Baustellen ) grummel !


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2019)

je nach dem, was oder wer sich gerade anbietet.... wo gerade Material geliefert wird  wer gerade Zeit hat oder wo ausgebuddelte Pflanzen schnell wieder in die Erde müssen. Deadline ist jedenfalls der 18. Mai, da gibt es hier eine große Feier


----------



## ina1912 (27. März 2019)

moin moin! 

heute hatte ich einen freien Tag wegen eines Termins, und der allerliebste Nachbar hatte auch Zeit, so dass heute die Pergola fertig gestellt werden konnte :

    


den Pflanzkübel habe ich an der alten Stelle etwas höher auf ein paar Granitsteine gesetzt, nun kann er über die Sträucher hinweg gucken. Bepflanzt habe ich ihn mit einem immergrünen Sichelfarn und drei kleinen panaschierten __ Efeu "little diamond".
gefällt mir schon sehr gut. 

  

eigentlich wollte ich nun die Pergola mit Honeysuckle bepflanzen und ein paar Sträucher davor setzen (habe heute wunderschöne rotblühende __ Rhododendron mit dunklem Auge beim Restpostenmarkt für nen ganz schmalen Taler erstanden), aber dieses Hopfenwurzelmonster hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Zwei davon sitzen direkt unterm Zaun. Kein Wunder, der Hopfen musste früher ja auch 12 bis 15 Meter in die damals hinter dem Zaun stehenden Bäume hochklettern... . Was davor liegt, ist übrigens keine Rosenschere, sondern eine Astschere,  nur damit Ihr mal das Größenverhältnis seht..

  

  bis zum Dunkelwerden habe ich nicht mehr geschafft, die auszubuddeln. Dafür geht es dann am Wochenende wieder weiter.

schönen Mittwochabend noch! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (30. März 2019)

oje  ich sehe gerade, der letzte Beitrag ist hier falsch. .. der hätte in das Thema Vorgartenbaustelle gehört! 

na egal. Hallo erstmal! 

bei bestem Wetter - zwar unterbrochen von einem Heimspiel des Sohnemanns - konnte heute ordentlich was geschafft werden. 

im Garten Ostereier aufgehängt 

        

einen schönen neuen Farn im Schattenbeet gepflanzt. was hier schon blüht  ist Pulmonaria und Neuschnee (oder so ähnlich) 

      


Heute dann endlich den Filterkreislauf wieder eingeschaltet und schon dreiviertel Teichrand ausgeputzt, aber noch nicht fertig. Die Bilder gibt es dann morgen.
und meinen Robi habe ich das erste Mal dieses Jahr wieder auf den Rasen geschickt. so langsam kommt Ordnung in den Garten! 

am späten Nachmittag noch auf der Vorgartenbaustelle weiter gemacht .. siehe im anderen Thema.

schönen Samstag Abend gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (31. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 

heute nun die versprochenen vorher-nachher Bilder vom Teich, der ist nun geputzt! 

vorher :
  

nachher :
      

Fischies wohlauf und auf Futtersuche, Filter und Folie tun, was sie sollen, also alles Bestens!

am Nachmittag habe ich mich dann an die Mähkante am Teich gemacht und erstmal das Kabel vom Robi aufgenommen.

    

war ich wohl zu brachial, an einer Stelle ist es gerissen. 
  

zum Glück hatte mir der Händler letztes Jahr bei der Wartung noch Kontaktklemmen da gelassen! habs repariert, und robi hat wieder Stromsignal

  

damit er wieder fahren kann, habe ich das lose Kabel jetzt erstmal mit den Mähkantensteinen abgedeckt. Natürlich haben die nicht gereicht, fehlen noch ca 30. Aber provisorisch konnte ich mit anderen Steinen abdecken..
    

hier noch ein paar Bilder von den Frühblühern im großen Staudenbeet :

                          


schönen sonnigen Sonntag Abend gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (7. Apr. 2019)

Hallo miteinander! 

dieses Wochenende habe ich endlich die Baustelle rund um den Teich im Groben fertig stellen können. 

aber hier erstmal die Blutpflaumenblüte am Teich 
      

als erstes am Samstag vormittag die Mähkantensteine probegelegt und rundherum die Grasnarbe ausgebuddelt und entsorgt 
    

Samstag Nachmittag die eingewachsenem Findlinge aus der Beetkante ausgegraben 

    

Sonntag Robi-Kabel und Mähkantensteine ordentlich verlegt, Unkrautvlies verlegt und die Findlinge wieder als Beetkante drauf gesetzt  

    

  

und heute ohne Mittagspause durch gemacht, Kies geschüttet und Vliesränder abgeschnitten.

    

puh! Endlich....

mit Freude habe ich festgestellt, dass in den letzten zwei drei Wochen irre viele Tiere in den Garten zurück gekehrt sind bzw aus ihren Verstecken geschlüpft sind :

Eichhörnchen kommt mehrmals am Tag vorbei (das hat es aber auch im Winter gemacht) 
mindestens 15 __ Frösche am Teich 
überall Piepmätze bei der Hochzeit, zb Ringeltauben, viele __ Stare, die es hier schon lange nicht mehr gab, dann Feldsperlinge, Amseln, Blau-, Kohl- __ Tannen- und Haubenmeisen, Rotkehlchen, Elstern und Eichelhäher in Scharen, Zaunkönig
an Schmetterlingen : __ Zitronenfalter, __ Tagpfauenauge, ein kleiner Bläuling
erfreulich viele Marienkäfer dieses Jahr 
die schöne große blauschwarze Holzbiene, verschiedene Hummeln, Bienen, __ Wespen  sogar die Hornissenkönigin habe ich heute unterm Sonnenschirm gefunden....

das hat mich in Anbetracht des dramatischen Rückgangs von Insekten und auch der Vögel riesig gefreut, denn das heißt, dass hier genügend Futter und gute Wohnbedingungen vorhanden sind. Auch wenn ich keinen Wildgarten, sondern einen verhältnismäßig aufgeräumten Garten habe, achte ich trotzdem sehr auf insektenfreundliche ungefüllte Blumen, Wasserstellen,  grossblättrige Gewächse im Schatten, ausgehöhlte Bäume und viele Stapel von Holz und Steinen als trockene oder feuchtere Verstecke.

das war vielleicht ein Gezwitscher, Gepiepse, Gesummse, Gequake und Geflatter aus allen Ecken! man hätte glatt denken können, dass die Natur aus allen Nähten platzt.

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend und einen guten Wochenstart! 

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (8. Apr. 2019)

Hi Ina!

Nun hast du von vorne nach hinten und von hinten nach vorne gebuddelt.
Wann genießt du mal dein Grundstück?


----------



## ina1912 (8. Apr. 2019)

mach ich irgendwann auch noch 
vorher noch die letzten Schandflecken im Vorgarten beseitigen .... der junior hat jugendweihe, da will ich keine unfertigen Baustellen mehr hier haben. Danach ist dann ganz viel chillen angesagt


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (9. Apr. 2019)

Ina ist ganz super geworden. 

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (9. Apr. 2019)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Ina ist ganz super geworden.
> 
> LG Heike


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, bin schon gespannt es live und in Farbe zu sehen


----------



## ina1912 (9. Apr. 2019)

Würde mich über Besucher freuen, ich mache gerne wieder ein kleines teichtreffen! nur diesmal passt es leider nicht mit dem Termin der koi-expo zusammen. da müssen wir einen anderen Termin finden.

lg Ina


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ina,
Das ist wirklich sehr schön geworden. 
Da kann sich mancher Profi was abgucken.


----------



## ina1912 (9. Apr. 2019)

Danke dir! 
ich bastele furchtbar gerne mit Steinen und Pflanzen rum, außerdem wäre ich statt Sesselpupser lieber GaLa-Bauunternehmerin 
freut mich sehr, dass jemand mitliest und Interesse für meinen Kleinkram ohne Technik und großes Gerät hat. Noch mehr freue ich mich, dass sich der eine oder andere von meinen Basteleien inspirieren lässt! 

Übrigens habe ich gestern im Teich die ersten beiden Teichmolche gemütlich im Sonnenschein umher paddeln sehen. Foto hat natürlich nicht geklappt 

ach, aber die Blüten vom Tellerpfirsich haben dafür still gehalten!
 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 

heute keine Baustelle mehr im hinteren Garten, es war der Vorgarten dran. Ansonsten nur Rosen und __ Rhododendron gedüngt, __ Farne und Clematis gepflanzt. Dafür hier ein paar Bilder von allem, was so im Garten heute blüht:

                      

schönen Karfreitag Abend gewünscht und evtl bis morgen! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Apr. 2019)

n'abend zusammen! 

hier nur ganz schnell ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Hochstämmchen, einer japanischen Hängezierkirsche, welches ich Samstag günstig bei einem Staakener Gartenmarkt bekommen habe :

    
    

es hat jetzt seinen Platz im Staudenbeet bekommen.

schönen Start in die kurze Woche gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2019)

immer wenn man denkt, man ist fertig....

dann grätscht einem das Schicksal dazwischen. Heute morgen am Teich fehlten 10 cm Wasser.
und ich hatte mich diese Woche schon gewundert, weshalb das Wasser nach dem starken Regen nicht deutlich über normal steht, und dachte, es hätte nicht genügend geregnet... aber heute weiß ich, dass wohl schon Wasser weg gelaufen sein muss. um die Ursache zu finden, habe ich erstmal die Pumpe ausgeschaltet, damit der Kreislauf über die beiden Teiche nicht das wahre Leck verschleiert. Nach Feierabend werde ich sehen, in welchem Teich der Wasserstand weiter gesunken ist.
im besten Fall ist er gar nicht weiter gesunken ; dann liegt es entweder an der Schlauchverbindung der Filtertonne, wonach es im Moment erstmal nicht aussieht, oder aber - was am Wahrscheinlichsten ist - an der Klebestelle am Überlauf vom Pflanzenfilterteich zum Fischteich. ich hoffe das sehr, denn das wäre das kleinste Übel, was sich am schnellsten beheben ließe. 

ist der Wasserstand nur im Pflanzenfilterteich gesunken, muß ich den ausräumen. aber nicht mehr vor unsrer großen Feier in zwei Wochen, da steht zuviel anderes noch an. in dem Fall würde ich einfach den Pflanzenfilterteich aus dem Kreislauf herausnehmen und den Rücklauf aus der Filtertonne ohne Umweg über den Pflanzenfilterteich direkt zurück in den Fischteich leiten.
sollte aber heute Nachmittag der Wasserstand im Fischteich gesunken sein.... dann gute Nacht Marie.... das wäre der worst case. Dieses Leck zu suchen ist ein mega aufwendiges und auch fast aussichtsloses Unterfangen. und das versaut mir die komplette Gartenoptik für die Familienfeier..
wollen wir es nicht hoffen. 

mit bangen Grüßen

lg Ina


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2019)

Da kann man ja gar keinen "Gefällt mir"-Button drücken.

Weißt Du was, wir tauschen ... 
Heute früh entdeckt ...  
  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2019)

da würde ich jetzt gerne tauschen.... auch wenn das ebenfalls unerfreulich ist. hab das problem aber wegen Altersweitsichtigkeit erst auf den zweiten Blick entdeckt..


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> da würde ich jetzt gerne tauschen ...


Echt jetzt?  
Also eher die Küche zerlegen, als ein Leck in Deinem Gartenteich suchen? 
Wow! 



Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls, dass es Bei Dir nur ein kleine Leckage irgendwo in den Verbindungsstellen ist,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2019)

der Sohnemann kam gerade aus der Schule und hat nachgesehen. er meint, beim großen teich fehlt nichts, und hat mir ein Bild vom kleinen Pflanzenteich geschickt, dort fehlt etwas:
  

zum Glück nirgends weiter Wasserverlust. scheint ziemlich genau auf Höhe der alten Klebestelle am Überlauf zum Fischteich zu sein (ganz links im Bild).

na das dürfte irgendwie zu managen sein, ohne wieder die task force vom letzten Mal einfliegen lassen zu müssen


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Da kann man ja gar keinen "Gefällt mir"-Button drücken.
> 
> Weißt Du was, wir tauschen ...
> Heute früh entdeckt ...
> ...



Wo genau sifft`s den raus ich kann nur den getrockneten Rand erkennen. Wenn es eine Marken-Armatur ist (Grohe, Hansa, Kludi) bekommst du unter Angabe der Art.- Nr. eigentlich jedes Ersatzteil.

Du hast ja im Keller bei deinen Bierkästen bestimmt eine Werkbank, da kannst du das Teil zerlegen. Sollte das Ding vom Baumarkt sein steckt meistens ein Italienischer, portugiesischer, spanischer oder polnischer Hersteller dahinter und die Ersatzteilbeschaffung wird sehr schwierig. Wenn es so ist dann entsorgen und neu kaufen, erspart viel Ärger.


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2019)

so, bevor es hier um armaturen weiter geht... ich habe jetzt den Überlauf vom Pflanzen - in den Fischteich etwas frei gelegt. Der Wasserstand des ersteren geht genau bis dorthin. Die klebestelle von der Reparatur vor 2 Jahren liegt dort tiefer, also die scheint es nicht zu sein. Also habe ich den Wasserstand im großen Teich wieder auf altes Niveau gebracht,was in etwa der Höhe von ca 2cm über dem Überlauf entspricht. Kreislauf noch nicht wieder eingeschaltet. Wenn es jetzt in beiden Teichen nicht mehr weiter absinkt als auf genau am Überlauf, dann liegt es an dem Überlauf selbst, der ist ja auch geklebt. Wir werden es morgen früh sehen.


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2019)

Ina, ich drücke Dir die Daumen.  


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Roland, der Wasserhahn ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Ursache.
Schau mal die Arbeitsplatte an, die ist hinüber ... 6-teilig, 8-9 m 
So, nun Schluss mit dem Thread-Missbrauch. Entschuldige bitte, Ina.


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2019)

Danke, Carsten! Es ist jetzt in knapp zwei Stunden etwa 0,5 cm gesunken. Mal sehen, wo es stehen bleibt.
kapillarsperre habe ich natürlich auch schon geprüft, hier und da etwas überwachsen. Das ging relativ schnell zu entfernen. 

PS ich drücke Dir auch die Daumen für die Küchenreparatur! 

lg Ina


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Mai 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> so, bevor es hier um armaturen weiter geht...



sorry, hier gehts ja eigentlich um eine undichte Teichfolie. Aber als Installateur konnte ich nicht aus meiner Haut und habe mich in Rage geschrieben.

Aber... ...vielleicht könnte man bei dir am Teich so eine "Teichrandarmatur" mit automatischem Wasserstop und Thermostat anbringen.

Hoffe für dich das du das Leck bald und ohne Stress findest!


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2019)

teichrandarmatur mit wasserstop und Thermostat..... wenn das mal nicht ein knaller wäre


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2019)

Och nö, nich wirklich. 
Aber sowas war ja irgendwie schon zu erwarten, so steif wie die Folie sich im letzten Jahr zeigte. Aber da waren die Temperaturen noch etwas wohl gesonnener als jetzt. 
Wenn das so weiter geht in jedem Frühjahr besteht die Folie bald komplett aus mehreren Lagen mit einander verschweißt.


----------



## ina1912 (4. Mai 2019)

tja, nicht zu ändern, wenn man nicht komplett beide Teiche ausbuddeln will, um die Folien zu erneuern. 
der Probelauf der Pumpe hat ergeben, das im Laufe des Tages an die 2 cm Wasser verschwunden sind. etwas über 0,5 cm stehen im Überlauf zwischen beiden Teichen. Dort also wird seitlich links oder rechts von der tiefsten Stelle irgendwo Wasser durch die klebestellen laufen. Ich lasse es bis morgen früh noch abtrocknen, dann wird geklebt mit dem heissner Reparatur set, was anderes konnte ich auf die schnelle nicht kriegen.

Übrigens, während wir zu viert auf der Vorgartenbaustelle geschuftet haben, kamen heimlich Gäste an den Teich, die ich zufällig beim Kontrollgang erschreckt habe..

      

.... unglaublich!


----------



## samorai (4. Mai 2019)

Nun ja, die sind heit so.
Immer auf der Suche nach ein neuem Domizil.
Da stehst du nicht alleine da.
Die landen bei mir im Teich und sogar in der 3 qm Fertig-Schale waren sie damals  anwesend, diese ist jetzt abgedeckt und Teil des Filters.


----------



## ina1912 (5. Mai 2019)

n'abend zusammen!

kurzes Update zum Teich. Ich war wohl zu ungeduldig und zu voreilig. Der Wasserstand ist nicht gleich geblieben, es hat nur länger gedauert und war gestern Abend nicht gleich zu sehen. heute morgen war der Wasserstand im großen Teich einige cm unter dem vom Pflanzenteich. Also nicht die geklebte Verbindung der beiden Teiche,sondern weiter suchen.

im Verdacht hatte ich eine Stelle an der hinteren Längsseite des Teichs, dort wo mein neuer Kiesweg ist. Da fand ich schon eine Weile das Erdreich relativ feucht. Da aber dort auch die niedrigste Stelle im Teich ist, wo bei Regen quasi das überschüssige Wasser raus läuft, habe ich mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht.
 
Also kurz durchgeatmet, Zähne zusammen gebissen und den Kies und das Vlies an einigen Stellen weg geschobenund  gezogen zum Testen.
 
 
die senkrechten Betonplatten mal raus gehebelt, und da lief es schon....!
  

also musste ich die innen liegenden Findlinge rauspopeln, nachdem mega widerborstiges Wurzelgeflecht entfernt war, dann Folie anheben, um das Loch zu finden.
 
siehe da, es war ganz simpel. Die werksseitige Schweißnaht hatte sich vom Rand her gelöst und ließ Wasser in rauen Mengen ausströmen! naja, ist ja auch schon 16-17 Jahre alt.
 

die Folie wird jetzt höher gelegt und damit der Teich etwas verschmälert. Für heute aber nur erstmal fixiert mit Spaten und Steinplatte, um weiter zu beobachten und trocknen zu lassen. Hatte etwas Sorge, ob das Wasser außerhalb des Teichs verschwindet oder nicht.
 

gegen Abend sah es dann so aus :
Wasser versickert und nichts mehr nachgelaufen.
Ich gehe also davon aus, dass das die einzige schadhafte Stelle war und habe den Fisches zuliebe den Filterkreislauf wieder eingeschaltet.
 

meine schöne fertige Teichbaustelle also vorerst wieder offen...
 

naja, es hätte schlimmer kommen können. Hab ich doch letztens zwei Wühlmaus-Löcher im Kies und im Vlies entdeckt, die kurz vor den Teichbegrenzungs-Betonplatten auftauchte, weil sie da nicht mehr weiter kam.
wenn morgen früh keine anderweitigen Erkenntnisse mehr kommen, dann wird die Folie gesäubert, geklebt und so höher bleiben wie sie jetzt liegt, von außen  stabilisiert und mit den Betonplatten befestigt, Boden außen etwas verdichtet, neues Unkrautvlies und Kies drauf. Sollte an einem Nachmittag erledigt sein. Wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste, dann gleich, so aber erst nächstes Wochenende.

wünsche Euch einen schönen Wochenstart!
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2019)

Ina,
das freut mich für Dich, daß du jetzt die hoffentlich letzte undichte Stelle gefunden hast. Ich fange bei mir gar nicht erst an zu suchen . 
Ich mag einfach nicht. Ich müßte, genau wie Du alles aufbuddeln und Steine wegräumen . 
Vielleicht im Hochsommer, wenn es wärmer ist


----------



## ina1912 (6. Mai 2019)

verstehe ich total! Ich möchte eigentlich auch alles schön haben und nichts aufreissen. was provisorisch repariert werden kann, muss noch bis Herbst oder Winter warten. Richtig den Teichrand aufbuddeln würde ich jetzt keinesfalls. nachher, wenn man ohne Rücksicht auf zarten Austrieb überall rumtrampeln kann und wenn es keinen interessiert, wie es in der Bauphase aussieht, dann ist immer noch Zeit genug, um es ordentlich zu machen..

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (6. Mai 2019)

Früher Herbst ist okay aber Winter auf keinen Fall.
Reparaturen an der Folie brauchen auch gewisse Temperaturen, die in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht oder nur bedingt möglich sind.


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2019)

Mei, da hast aber nochmal Glück gehabt. 
Ich drück dir die Daumen das es dabei bleibt. 
Und warte lieber etwas mit dem kleben, deine Folie war letztes Jahr bei höheren Temperaturen nicht gerade einfach zu bewegen. Da können jetzt bei den Temperaturen schnell weitere kleine Risse entstehen.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Mai 2019)

jaaaaein, es gab noch etwas Wasserverlust, seit ich die Pumpe wieder angeschaltet habe. Aber nicht dort, wo ich gebuddelt habe. Vermutlich sollte ich trotzdem an der Verbindung der beiden Teiche nochmal nachkleben. Eine andere Stelle wüsste ich jetzt nicht. Pumpe gestern abend also wieder ausgeschaltet. Dadurch fließt kein Wasser durch die Verbindungsstelle und der Wasserstand kann in beiden Teichen gut beobachtet werden. Heute abend wird sich zeigen, ob trotz der über Wasserniveau gehobenen schadhaften Stelle noch mehr Wasser abhaut oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann ist es die Klebestelle an der Verbindung, wo das Wasser nur bei Pumpenbetrieb weglaufen kann. wenn doch, dann bin ich ratlos und muss weiter suchen.

ich werde weiter berichten!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2019)

moin moin! 

so, ich habe die teichbaustelle wieder geschlossen, bevor der große Regen kommt und wieder alles aufweicht. die nasse Baugrube war nun gerade so leidlich abgetrocknet, da nichts mehr nachlief. der Wasserstand war aber auch 5cm unter normal. Die Folie hatte ich über wasserniveau angehoben. Die Folie von unten her mit Steinen abgestützt, mit Erde hinterfüllt, gut fest gestampft.
dann zum Weg hin die alten Rasenborde wieder rein, auch aufgefüllt und festgestampft. 

    

zum Schluß mit Steinen und Kieseln kaschiert. beim Kiesweg das Vlies wieder bis an die Borde gelegt und mit Kies abgedeckt.

    

ich habe bereits wieder Wasser im Teich nachgefüllt, mal sehen, wieviel wieder verschwindet. denn ich weiß nicht genau, wo an der notdürftig geflickten stelle noch ein Leck ist, aber die dürfte recht weit oben nach der Anhebung sein. Auf das alte Wasserniveau werde ich wohl nicht mehr kommen, aber zumindest sieht der Teich immer noch voll aus. 
bin also zufrieden, nun können die Gäste kommen, ohne dass einer in die Grube tritt.

schönen Dienstag gewünscht! 


lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2019)

und übrigens sind in der Hektik ganz unbemerkt die Strauchpäonien schon aufgeblüht!


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2019)

Kleiner Zwischenstand : nach 9 Stunden kein Wasserverlust!
es fehlen höchstens 2 bis 3 Millimeter, aber es war sehr windig und trocken heute, das kann eigentlich nur verdunstet sein. Bin sehr erleichtert..


lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2019)

Weiter machen, wir  für dich weiter bis die Party durch ist.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2019)

Danke René! Heute morgen noch genau der selbe Wasserstand wie gestern Abend! 

und übrigens hat sich wohl eine Seerose in der Jahreszeit vertan :
  
habe sie schon vor Wochen an der Wasseroberfläche entdeckt, wahrscheinlich war der Winter zu mild und das zeitige Frühjahr zu warm. Aber heute hat sie sich ein Stück geöffnet, um die Farbe zu zeigen 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2019)

Trotzdem wir mit Besuch zu mehreren eine Teichrunde gedreht haben, ließ sich dieser Eichelhäher nicht davon abhalten, nur drei Meter von uns weg in aller Ruhe am Teich zu trinken und Käferchen zu picken. Er ist dabei mehrmals rein ins Gestrüpp und wieder raus, an anderen Stellen wiederholt rein und raus, ohne Angst vor uns zu haben

  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2019)

moin moin zusammen! 

das Wochenende Nr 1 NACH DEM STRESS:

eigentlich könnte ich schon wieder durchgehen und Unkraut zupfen, formgehölze schneiden usw. Aber ich gönne mir einen Tag ohne Plan. Was kommt, das kommt. Daher bin ich erstmal ohne Werkzeuge, einfach nur mit dem Handy durch den Garten gegangen.
für diejenigen, die neugierig sind, wie die Gartenbaustellen eingewachsen sind, habe ich einfach mal rundum aktuelle Bilder gemacht. Viel Spaß beim Durchklicken!


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2019)

Dazu gibt es noch ein paar Blütenimpressionen der letzten Tage

                       

schönen fleißigen Samstag gewünscht!

ps: Diese hier vergaß ich noch...
      

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2019)

Ina, schön Dein Garten. Deine wilden Ecken gefallen mir besonders gut .


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2019)

Danke, Jolantha! Diese wilden Ecken mag ich auch am meisten. Die machen den meisten Spaß beim Anlegen. Die sind aber dabei auch die größte Herausforderung, damit es nicht künstlich aussieht, sondern als ob es von alleine so gekommen wäre.
deshalb halte ich unterwegs immer die Augen offen nach Wurzeln, Stämmen, Steinen und in kleinen Gärtnereien nach alten oder einheimischen Pflanzen.


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Die sind aber dabei auch die größte Herausforderung, damit es nicht künstlich aussieht, sondern als ob es von alleine so gekommen wäre.


Stimmt, das ist gar nicht immer so einfach. Geht mir ähnlich .


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2019)

Hier noch einige Blüten. so langsam kommt die Staudenzeit


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 

auf der Gartenbaustelle ist in letzter Zeit nicht allzu viel passiert. in erster Linie kämpfe ich gegen die alles verschlingenden Hopfenranken, habe aber auch viel Hecken -, Baum- und Strauchschnitt erledigt. Alles nicht unbedingt ein Foto wert. 
verändert hat sich nur dieses Monstrum von Kriechwacholder am linken Rand des Eiskellerbergs, zwischen Gewächshaus und der hohen Thuja:

  
diesen habe ich nun mal ausgeästet und ihm ein Kronenlifting verpasst. Vor allem in Vorbereitung auf den Wegebau von der Easenkante bis ums Gewächshaus herum. Bisher musste ich dort mit dem rasenmäher entlang, weil dort der robi nicht hin kommt.

      

wie jedes Mal, bin ich vorher immer etwas ängstlich, dass es mir nicht gefallen würde. und wie immer bin ich froh, dass ich es gemacht habe. Den Weg dort nehme aber erst im Herbst oder später in Angriff. 

am Berg selbst war auch etwas an Pflege erforderlich geworden. Auf der mittleren Ebene befand sich eine fast vertrocknete Konifere und die Japansegge, die ich überall im Garten mal gepflanzt hatte und nun wieder loswerden will, auf ca. 1,50 Meter Länge. Foto habe ich nicht mehr davon, aber es war so mit segge und Hopfen überwuchert, dass die Steinreihe überhaupt nicht mehr zu sehen war. 
Habe diese Stufe jedenfalls komplett frei gelegt und nun eine __ Fackellilie, zwei Staudenyucca und ein japanisches Waldgras Hakonechloa AUREOLA gepflanzt. Ein oder zwei weitere werde ich mir davon noch holen, die wuchern nicht so unkontrolliert wie die Japansegge.


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juli 2019)

ein paar Blumenbilder von Juni und Juli will ich Euch auch nicht vorenthalten, habe ja schon lange nichts mehr hochgeladen..


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juli 2019)

Und noch ein paar
                  
so, das war es für heute.
wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Abend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2019)

Gerade habe ich festgestellt, dass ich das letzte Mal Ende Mai ein paar Gartenbilder eingestellt habe. Da habe ich Euch ja hunderte von Blüten vorenthalten! Hier habe ich noch einige von Anfang Juni heraus gesucht :

                                                  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (7. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Mitleser!

ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle gesund ins neue Gartenjahr gestartet!
diesmal habe ich nicht so früh mit den Umbau-Arbeiten angefangen wie sonst. Es gab familiär Dinge, die vordringlicher waren. Nun aber habe ich erstmals Zeit, draußen etwas aufzuholen. Letzes Wochenende, gerade noch rechtzeitig vor Beginn der Vogelschutzzeit, sind wir der 40 Meter Zypressenhecke zuleibe gerückt. Es war eine Mammut - Anstrengung, da die längst überfällig war und die Äste zu dick für die Akku - Heckenschere. Also im Wesentlichen mit der Astschere ran. 10 uhr Start.         Zum Glück kam nach drei Stunden die Kavallerie in Person des Sohnemans und des Exgöga mit der Kettensäge. Die Hecke ist endlich von ca 3 Meter Höhe auf 1,65 runter.. Sohnemann und sein Kumpel haben mir dann tatkräftig dabei geholfen, die Vertikale zu begradigen und den Straßenstreifen zu beräumen, was alleine schon 2 Stunden gedauert hat. knöcheltief haben wir dabei in Pfützen gestanden..     17 Uhr war dann die Straße sauber.     
Jetzt liegt erstmal alles auf dem Grundstück und wartet auf Abholung vom Entsorger, aber da müssen wir alles nochmal in die Hand nehmen.
      Apfelbaum und __ Essigbaum haben auch gleich noch einen Haarschnitt bekommen.
 

Heute habe ich mich dann endlich dem Eiskellerberg widmen können. Der ist eine echte Problemzone.
 
Südseite: 

Westseite (Eingang) : 

Nordseite (zum Garten hin) :  
Ostseite (Rückseite zum Gewächshaus hin) : 

Auf der rechten Seite (Südseite) zum Zaun hin konnte ich nie ordentlich was pflanzen, da etliche 15m hohe Koniferen hinter dem Zaun nichts außer die Pest haben wachsen lassen. Schatten, Trockenheit, saurer Boden und jede Menge Nadeln, Zapfen, Zweige uä schichteten sich seit ewigen Zeiten auf. Das Nachbargrundstück stand viele Jahre leer und war total zugewuchert, vor allem mit Hopfen, der bis nach oben in die Koniferen kletterte und sich immer schön in meinem Garten ausgesät hat. Der Berg war jeden Sommer überwuchert von Hopfen, ich konnte mit Ach und Krach die linke Seite des Berges zum Garten hin unkrautfrei halten., nachdem ich die vor einigen Jahren mit Steinen etwas terassiert hatte.
Nun endlich gibt's nebenan neue Besitzer, die wegen Hausbau alle Koniferen bis auf eine Kiefer weg genommen haben. Darauf habe ich schon lange gewartet und nun will ich die Chance nutzen, den Berg auch von dieser Seite aus ansehnlich zu machen.
die erste Maßnahme war, die trockenen Hopfenranken abzureissen und dabei gleich die daumendicken, viele Meter langen und tief verzweigten Faserwurzeln aus dem Boden zu ziehen bzw zu reißen. Alle habe ich nicht geschafft, manche musste ich abschneiden. Das habe ich jetzt vier Stunden gemacht und nun ist erstmal die Luft raus... wenigstens kann man jetzt von allen Seiten über den Berg schauen!
     

Als nächstes wird die Decke des Bunkers  mit Folie abgedeckt; vorerst werde ich die mit den rumliegenden Ästen beschweren. da wächst dann erstmal kein Unkraut mehr! Danach werde ich die Seite etwas terassieren, soweit meine Feldsteine noch reichen. Bepflanzt wird mit unempfindlichen Bodendeckern, die schnell  alles dicht machen sollen. Da jetzt volle Sonne auf diese Seite scheint, kann ich zum Glück mit mehr Blühpflanzen arbeiten als damals im Schatten. Zu groß gewordene und geteilte Geranium macrorrhizum, Pulmonaria, kriechenden Knöterich hatte ich schon im Herbst in Töpfe gesetzt, die stehen schon bereit. Staudenyucca und sogar auch eine Bodendeckerrose habe ich noch zum Umsetzen gefunden.

sobald das erledigt ist, kann dann auch der Weg um den Berg herum in Arbeit gehen, am liebsten ähnlich wie meine anderen Gartenwege in einem crazy paving Mix aus recycelten Gehwegplatten, Pflasterklinkern und bunten Pflastersteinen. Nebst Anbindung an das Beet, welches sich dort am Zaun befindet, wo dann gleich wieder ein bis zwei Quadratmeter Beeterweiterung mit raus springen. Dort könnte meine neue Mount Aso stehen, die Weide mit den rosa Kätzchen.
 
das ganze Projekt beschäftigt mich sicherlich bis zum Frühsommer. Ich werde vom Fortgang berichten!

für heute nur noch schnell die ersten Blüten im Havelland für Euch :


----------



## ina1912 (7. März 2020)

Und hier die letzten.. 
          
ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß beim Gärtnern! 

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (8. März 2020)

Ina, mach mich doch nicht so neidisch , schööön siehts aus, bei Dir .


----------



## ina1912 (8. März 2020)

Danke Jolantha! Aber es ist doch noch gar nicht schön, bis auf die paar Lenzrosen.. da hab ich wirklich nur 8 Pflanzen. und etliche Krokusse. die Hyazinthen sind noch nicht aufgeblüht, bis auf die neu gekauften gelben im Töpfchen.
heute war wegen Fußball nicht so viel Zeit, habe vorher nur noch schnell ausprobiert, wie der Berg mit Plane und Holz drauf aussieht. 
    

Vom Grundsatz finde ich es nicht schlecht, nur könnte ich mehr Äste brauchen. Die Ränder müssen natürlich noch versteckt werden. Das geht aber erst, wenn die oberste Stufe befestigt und bepflanzt ist. hab noch paar dekorative Wurzeln, die werde ich ausprobieren.
Aber ich mache mir nichts vor, der Hopfen wird auch darunter hervor krauchen und seinen Weg finden. Ich erhoffe mir aber, dass es übersichtlicher wird als die grüne Hölle der letzten Jahre, und man nur auf die Ränder achten und dort regelmäßig wegschneiden muss. 

schönen sonnigen Sonntag gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## Wachtlerhof (8. März 2020)

Dooooch, Ina, ist schon ganz viel schön. Und mir geht es wie Jolantha. 
Und ein schlechtes Gewissen macht's noch dazu, dass ich noch nix hier gemacht hab in diesem Jahr.


----------



## ina1912 (8. März 2020)

Dankeschön.. 
da ich den Garten jetzt gut 20 Jahre habe, kann ich zumindest für mich feststellen, was den Unterschied macht zwischen dem Anblick im Winter damals und heute. Ich glaube, es liegt an den immergrünen Gehölzen und wie sie über die Jahre geschnitten wurden. Entweder als Formgehölze oder mit dem Kronenlifting, von dem ich seit ein paar Jahren großer Fan bin. Hat sich einfach als Notwendigkeit ergeben, da sie zu groß geworden waren. Das gibt auch in der grauen Jahreszeit gute Strukturen und ist schon ein großer Unterschied zu ausschließlich laubabwerfenden Gehölzen. Die vertikale Komponente ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Außerdem geben auch Steine, Wege, Pflanzgefäße und Skulpturen ordentlich Struktur. Das hatte ich früher alles nicht. Jetzt gefällt es mir deutlich besser.

lg Ina


----------



## Wachtlerhof (8. März 2020)

Mir gefällt Dein Garten super gut. Kann jetzt nicht sagen, was am Besten. Er harmoniert einfach und lädt ein. Da passt alles toll zusammen.


----------



## ina1912 (8. März 2020)

das ist schön...  da bist Du auf jeden Fall herzlich zu einem Besuch eingeladen, wenn Du mal in BB-Land unterwegs bist!


----------



## ina1912 (14. März 2020)

moin moin! 

das Wochenende kann ganz entspannt beginnen, denn das größte Vorhaben wurde bereits am Freitag Nachmittag erledigt! 

auf dem Plan stand die Entsorgung des weiter oben abgebildeten riesigen Bergs von Zypressenästen vom Heckenschnitt. 

da die Nachbarn einen ähnlich großen Berg Baumschnitt vom Herbst zu liegen hatten, haben wir uns zusammen geschmissen und einen großen Container vom örtlichen Entsorger bestellt. Das ist die Kompostieranlage im Nachbarort und im Vergleich zum normalen Containerdienst noch recht preiswert. Die Gemeinde hat zum Glück recht spontan die Aufstellung genehmigt, es wurde vormittags geliefert. Nach Feierabend und Schulschluss der Jungs haben wir trotz Sturm losgelegt und waren nach etwa zweieinhalb Stunden fertig.
              
wir mussten ordentlich Gewicht rein legen, um die Luftlöcher zu beseitigen, denn bezahlt wird nach Kubikmeter. Das war eine wirksame Fitnessübung! 

schneller als gedacht und mit Omas Hilfe war zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit die Straße wieder sauber und im Garten auch wieder Ordnung. Die 14 Kubikmeter haben wir mit 2 Haushalten dann doch voll bekommen.

        

riesig zufrieden, dass dieser Punkt jetzt abgehakt ist, kann es heute an die erfreulichen Frühjahrsarbeiten im Garten gehen. Mal sehen, welche heute zuerst dran sind.. 

erstmal schönes Wochenende! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. März 2020)

n'abend miteinander! 

hatte man die ganze Wochen auf das Wochenende hingefiebert, um endlich den Garten frühlingsfein zu machen, kommt doch dieser eiskalte Wind und macht die Gartenarbeit zu einer echten Anstrengung... trotzdem, es musste sein und so hab ich wenigstens ein paar Stunden mit Eisfüssen und Tropfnase das Beste gegeben. Ich habe zwar nicht alles geschafft, aber die gute Hälfte der Beete ist ordentlich. Rasen hatte ich letzte Woche schon abgeharkt, der Mähroboter fährt bereits seit Montag wieder zuverlässig. Rosen, __ Ziergräser, __ Hortensien und Stauden sind zum Großteil zurück geschnitten. Wunderhübsche Blüte zur Zeit bei Blutpflaume, Pfirsich, Aprikose und Tellerpfirsich. Vermutlich wird es wegen Frost dieses Jahr wieder nix mit Früchten...
hier ein paar eiskalte aber sonnige Grüße aus dem Havelland :
                                  

denkt dran: haltet Abstand und bleibt, wenn irgendwie möglich, zuhause und gesund!

wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende!
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. März 2020)

Nachtrag vom Sonntag :

das große Staudenbeet und ein paar kleinere Randbeete habe ich heute noch aufgeräumt 
        
fünf grüne Säcke sind nun voll. 

jetzt fehlt nur noch der komplette Teich, den hebe ich mir für nächstes Wochenende auf.

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (22. März 2020)

ina1912 schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch der komplette Teich, den hebe ich mir für nächstes Wochenende auf.


Ist er denn nun undicht


----------



## ina1912 (22. März 2020)

tja, so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, deshalb habe ich auch noch nichts darüber geschrieben.. vor zwei Wochen nach den starken Regenfällen hatte sich der Teich wieder ganz gut gefüllt und die darauf folgenden Tage habe ich jeden Tag argwöhnisch den Wasserstand kontrolliert. Da verschwanden am Tag nur ganz wenige Millimeter. in den letzten Tagen mit der Trockenheit und dem starken Wind fehlten so bis 2 cm am Tag. Auch heute sieht es so aus. Bislang gehe ich von Verdunstung aus, will mich aber nicht zu früh freuen.


----------



## jolantha (23. März 2020)

ina1912 schrieb:


> das große Staudenbeet und ein paar kleinere Randbeete habe ich heute noch aufgeräumt


Du warst ja wirklich fleißig, so weit bin ich noch nicht. Bei mir liegt immer noch jede Menge Laub, das mir der Wind immer wieder vom
Wald aus in die Beete schmeißt.


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2020)

ach, normalerweise ist das schon ende Februar erledigt, dieses jahr bin ich echt spät dran. je weiter die Stauden austreiben, desto eher macht man beim Aufräumen versehentlich etwas kaputt. nur die sumpfpflanzen kommen etwas später, der hat noch bisschen zeit. Hauptsache Ostern ist es ordentlich, sonst versteckt der Osterhase nichts!


----------



## ina1912 (28. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 

Freitag Nachmittag gab es im hinteren Garten noch ein bisschen Sonne, so dass ich mich nach Feierabend entschlossen hatte, doch mal allen aktuellen Widrigkeiten zum Trotz Frühling anzuordnen und die Ostereier aufzuhängen! irgendwie muss man es ja schön machen. 

              

heute war ja herrliches Wetter und da für morgen Regen und Schnee und überhaupt Mistwetter angesagt ist, stand heute Aufräumen am Teich auf dem Plan, nebst der angrenzenden Beete und Rosen schneiden. Hier die vorher - Bilder :
            

Normalerweise verteile ich das auf zwei Tage, aber ich wollte das alles noch im trockenen Zustand abschneiden und entsorgen, daher musste ich heute durchziehen. sechs Stunden hat es gedauert, aber nun ist es geschafft:
            

 Auch die Pumpe habe ich in Betrieb genommen und den Teich wieder aufgefüllt. Glaube eigentlich nicht, dass die Folie kaputt ist. Es war die letzten Wochen sehr trocken und stürmisch, so dass wohl viel verdunstet ist. Habe außerdem hab ich beim Aufräumen etliche Stellen gefunden, wo die Kapillarsperre überwachsen war, meist mit __ Wasserminze. Hab ich wohl letztes Jahr nicht kontrolliert.... Mal gucken, wie es hält. Morgen bin ich schlauer.

das soll es für heute gewesen sein, bleibt gesund und passt auf Euch auf! 

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (28. März 2020)

Hallo Ina!
Schneidest du immer so spät die Teich Pflanzen zurück?
Da sollten doch schon Jungtriebe zu sehen sein. 
Werden bei dem Schnitt die neuen Triebe mit gekappt oder schneidest du artig drum herum? 

Ich schneide im Winter, so wie Obst Bäume, da kann ich zumindest voll durch scheiden ohne auf Neutriebe achten zu müssen. 
Zeitlich gesehen brauche ich 2x4h,
mache es nie in einem zug.


----------



## ina1912 (28. März 2020)

Hallo Ron! 


die Teichpflanzen sind immer sehr spät dran. __ Wasserfenchel und Minze treiben schon aus. Auch Wasseriris, __ Binsen und die Segge im Sumpfbereich. Aber die wuchern so schlimm, dass ich die eh versuche zu dezimieren. Was ist da noch... __ Blutweiderich, straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich...das vertrocknete wird einfach abgebrochen oder abgeschnitten. Soweit oben sind die Triebe noch nicht. Dort sind aber auch keine Pflänzchen, die ich irgendwie besonders pampern müsste. Nur bei den Seerosen bin ich vorsichtig, da fische ich nur Algen und verrottende Blätter ab. Heute habe ich schon Blütenknospen gesehen.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. März 2020)

moin moin! 

aktuelle Pegelmeldung:

kein Wasserverlust heute morgen, allenfalls 2mm!

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. März 2020)

Hallo Ina, hast du toll geschmückt mit den Ostereiern 
Habe vorm Zaun für die Spaziergänger auch ein paar Eier an Zweige gehängt, mit dem Erfolg , daß sie am nächsten Tag runtergerissen und kaputt waren. Wer macht sowas?!? 
Traurigen Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (30. März 2020)

oh das ist ja gemein!  sowas kann ich ja auf den Tod nicht ausstehen! da werde ich auch gleich richtig wütend! es gibt doch soviele nichtsnutzige blöde blagen, denen man zuhause nichts beigebracht hat!
bei mir hat der Sturm ein paar runter gerissen, und die nicht mehr ganz neuen zerbrechen dann auch gelegentlich. da kaufe ich jedes jahr nach. aber ich würde auch keine außerhalb meines Zauns aufhängen, hier würde ich so einen Vandalismus auch nicht ausschließen.. 
ich hoffe, du findest noch ein anderes Plätzchen für deine deko und lässt dir die Freude an Frühling und Ostern nicht verleiden! 

ganz liebe Grüße von Ina


----------



## ina1912 (5. Apr. 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Dieses Wochenende ging es ein wenig weiter auf der Gartenbaustelle.

Der Weg rechts am Kellerberg vorbei stand heute auf dem Plan und von der Bepflanzung links und rechts schon mal soviel, dass alle schon vorhandenen Pflanzen ausgetopft werden und in die Erde kommen.
Das Schlimmste ist der Boden. Hinter dem Zaun standen große Koniferen, deren Wurzelfilz geht bis an den Berg. Ca. 20 cm dicker Teppich aus dem Zeug war mit der Grabegabel aufzubrechen und soviel abzutragen, dass später Gehwegplatten reinpassen und auf selbe Höhe wie die Rasenkante kommen, was alleine schon 2 Stunden gedauert hat. Der Sohnemann hat zum Glück ein Weilchen mit geholfen.

     

Als Nächstes die Beetbegrenzungssteine aufgenommen, alles umgegraben, wieder endlos Wurzeln raus gerissen und die Steine parallel zum Berg neu gesetzt.

 

Hier dachte ich, jo... dann hab ich wohl schon vormittag Feierabend...

 

zum Glück noch Ersatz im Schuppen gefunden

 

zwei Schubkarren voll Wurzelkram weg gekarrt.

 

Die etwas frostempfindliche Limonenzypresse (oder so ähnlich) steht da schon einige Jahre. Die haben wir nun ausgebuddelt und auf die andere Seite gepflanzt, dort steht sie etwas geschützter und macht Platz für den schönen Cornus Kousa SATOMI :

 

hier hat mir der Sohnemann alles an Findlingen und Gehwegplatten ran geschleppt, was noch vorrätig war.

 

Der Nachmittag verging mit  Farn- und Hopfenwurzeln ausbuddeln, Steine setzen und ein paar Sachen einpflanzen, die mit der schwierigen Lage unter __ Tannen, am Hang und mit schwerer Erde klarkommen. u. a. eine Bodendeckerrose, Staudenyucca, goldener Euonymous, Schleifenblume, Geranium macrorhizum und Kriechknöterich. Ach ja, eine dunkellaubige zwergförmige Azalee war noch dabei.

    

leider gingen mir dann die Steine und Pflanzen aus, die Zeit aber auch, es sollten alle Pflanzen auf jeden Fall noch in die Erde. So habe ich am der Stelle erstmal Schluß gemacht und probehalber die Gehwegplatten hingelegt, um zu gucken, wie weit die reichen. Der Boden muss natürlich noch vorbereitet werden. Die Lücken werden später mit Mosaikpflaster gefüllt.

       

Mehr war heute nicht mehr zu schaffen, aber ich bin ganz zufrieden.

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Wochenstart! Seid vorsichtig und bleibt gesund!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (6. Apr. 2020)

Mahlzeit! 

gerade ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich Euch die Fotos vom Samstag vorenthalten habe! 

Freitag nach Feierabend hatte ich mich diesem Beet am Zaun gewidmet. Dort hatte ich vor vielen Jahren dickes Unkrautvlies verlegt und nur ein paar wenige Sträucher gepflanzt. Darauf wurde dick Rindenmulch verteilt. Inzwischen hatten sich dort unzählige Koniferen wie Thuja, Kiefer und Tanne ausgesät, weil hinterm Zaun große Exemplare standen. Die kleinen waren schon ordentlich gewachsen und hatten oberhalb des Unkrautvlieses einen dichten Wurzelteppich gebildet. Das Ganze war mir schon lange ein Dorn im Auge, weil dort nichts mehr eingepflanzt werden konnte. Da ich sowieso den linken Beetrand erweitern wollte und gerne die hübschen Hostas von Aldi in die Erde bringen wollte, musste also das Unkrautvlies raus. Erwartungsgemäß war das Rausreißen und Schneiden ein mega Kraftakt und hat auch fast zwei Stunden gedauert. So habe ich aber wenigstens das schöne Wetter Freitag Abend noch gut nutzen können. Zwei oder drei der kleinen Koniferen habe ich stehen lassen, der Rest sitzt erstmal im Wassereimer. 
Samstag mit entsprechendem Muskelkater wollte ich nicht am Berg weiter machen, das verschob ich dann auf Sonntag. Stattdessen habe ich im Vorgarten Stiefmütterchen in Kübel gesetzt und einen preiswerten Rosenbogen - ebenfalls von Aldi - mit unzähligen Schräubchen zusammen gesetzt. Und ich habe die Hostas im Beet verteilt und gleich noch einige Lenzrosen dazu, die noch in Töpfen ausharrten. Müssten alle weiß oder mit Muster gefüllt blühend sein. 
Hier sind dann also die Fotos von Samstag, da ist die am Sonntag umgepflanzte Zypresse noch nicht drauf, dafür steht der Topf mit dem Kornus noch da rum. 

            

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,
man  sieht, daß du alles mir sehr viel Liebe machst! Fleißig, fleißig, und bitte weiter Fotos  

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (7. Apr. 2020)

Dankeschön.....

klar gibt es auch künftig Fotos vom Fortgang der Baustelle! Da ich Splitt und Unkrautvlies für den Weg brauche, aber momentan nicht beim Türsteher vom Baumarkt Schlange stehen will, mache ich an meinen beiden freien Tagen erstmal was anderes. womöglich Zaun streichen, Lasur sind jedenfalls noch 2 Kanister da.

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (7. Apr. 2020)

Schau doch mal bei den Großmarkt vorbei, Raab Kaercher oder Bau King. 
Ich glaube die haben keine Tuersteher und keine Körbe, warum auch. Wird alles direkt ins Auto verladen. 

Jeder deutsche Handwerker kann 1,50m Sicherheitsabstand aus dem FF abschätzen, dazu braucht er keinen Wachmann.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Apr. 2020)

nö, so dringend ist das nicht mit dem Splitt. Und ohne das Unkrautvlies kann ich eh nicht anfangen, das gibt's aber bei Raab Karcher nicht. Und holzleisten für die zaunreparatur brauche ich ja auch noch. Ich warte einfach, bis die baumärkte wieder Normalbetrieb haben.
aber danke für den Tipp. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2020)

n'abend zusammen!

da ich Donnerstag meine grünen Säcke zur Kompostieranlage gebracht habe, habe ich dort gleich noch eine Ladung Feldsteine mitgenommen.
 
Meinen Zaun im Vorgarten hatte ich heute gegen Nachmittag fertig, so war noch etwas Zeit, um die Steine gleich zu verbauen. Die sind nun schon wieder alle... zweimal muss ich sicher noch fahren und Nachschub holen. im Boden waren noch etliche Wurzeln von Hopfen und Farn, war ein ganz schönes Gezerre. Aber soo lange hat es jetzt nicht gedauert.
     
das ist das hintere Ende... noch ganz schön viele Meter zu beackern....
 

hier noch einige Gartenbilder. Inzwischen blüht schon die Kupferfelsenbirne

       

macht Euch ein schönes Osterfest und bleibt gesund!


lg Ina


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Apr. 2020)

Das sieht richtig klasse bei Dir auf, gefällt mir sehr gut. Passt alles so schön zusammen.

Nur um das Ostereiereinsammeln beneide ich Dich nicht, wenn die Sträucher alle ihre Blätter ausgefahren haben.


----------



## ina1912 (11. Apr. 2020)

ja ich weiß, was Du meinst...  da drücke ich mich auch immer eine ganze Weile davor!
danke für das Kompliment! so langsam wird bald auch die letzte seit 20 Jahren vernachlässigte Ecke in Angriff genommen und der Garten nimmt die Gestalt an, auf die ich aus bin. Ich freue mich schon auf das Frühjahr, wo endlich keine "Urbarmachung" mehr erforderlich ist, sondern nur noch gemütlich Pläne für kleinere Stein - oder Pflanzprojekte gemacht werden können! Dann komme ich hoffentlich auch endlich mit der Pflege übers Jahr rund!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (13. Apr. 2020)

Guten Abend an die treuen Mitleser!

ich hoffe, Ihr hattet trotz Kontaktverbot ein schönes und idyllisches Osterfest!

unseres war sehr nett und das Wetter hat es wirklich gut mit uns gemeint!

heute stand eigentlich nur ein bisschen Kleinkram wie  Säubern und Feintuning in den Beeten auf dem Plan. Aber meist kommt es eh anders als geplant.
die Rückseite des Eiskellerbergs zum Gewächshaus hin war seit vorletztem Jahr nicht mehr sauber gemacht worden.
   

Da dort die Sonne gerade so schön hin schien, habe ich mich dann doch mal aufgerafft...

die völlig zugewachsenen Granitstufen, die ich ca. 2014 mit einem Freund setzte, mussten jetzt mal freigelegt werden. Zudem wollte ich die olle Segge dort nicht mehr haben. einiges an Hopfen hatte sich inzwischen auch durch den Boden ausgebreitet,habe versucht, möglichst alles raus zu bekommen.

 

hier ist der Übergang zur Zaunseite, wo ich die neuen Findlinge gesetzt hatte, aber noch nicht bis zum Ende gekommen bin. erstmal müssen dann diese Hopfen Monster noch raus :
   

Zu guter Letzt habe ich die kleinen Koniferen links der Stufen noch ausgeputzt und beschnibbelt, damit es wieder ordentlich aussieht. Stehen bleiben durfte außerdem nur das __ Immergrün und der Balkan - __ Storchschnabel geranium macrorrhizum.
     
hier sieht man auf der rechten Seite die riesigen Koniferen, die vor 20 Jahren gepflanzt wurden. Ganz rechts der Wacholder wurde letztes Jahr schon kronengeliftet, da es ein riesiger Klumpen war, an dem kaum noch einer vorbei gehen konnte. Nun habe ich mich der hohen Thuja gewidmet. Ein bisschen zögerlich war ich ja wegen des schönen Windschutzsches für den Garten... aber dann habe ich es doch gemacht.
   

so sah die Gartenseite des Berges vorher aus:
 

und jetzt so:

 
   

und dann sind die Pferde mit mir durchgegangen...
um die Ecke rum zum Rasen hin bin ich dann gleich noch der Goldzypresse, den beiden Zuckerhutfichten und dem aufrechten Wacholder ganz oben zuleibe gerückt. Alle Kronen geliftet! gibt jetzt wunderbares verwunschenes Licht.

         
ein mega Berg von Abfall wieder produziert, aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden! Ich denke, Windschutz wird immer noch gegeben sein, dafür ist es jetzt etwas luftiger für die Rose ganz unten neben dem Löwen und außerdem kommt nun der Regen besser an die Wurzeln der doch recht dürregeplagten Koniferen und __ Bodendecker.

hier nochmal die schöne Kupferfelsenbirne:
 

und heute ist mir zum ersten Mal aufgefallen, dass ich - seitdem hier überall etwas ausgelichtet wurde - tatsächlich mit den drei weißen __ Birken vom übernächsten Nachbarn endlich auch einen BORROWED VIEW habe!
   

so, das solls von mir für dieses Wochenende gewesen sein.

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Restabend, bevor es morgen wieder zur Arbeit geht! Kommt gut in die kurze Woche!

lg Ina


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Apr. 2020)

Das ist ja schon ein richtiger Märchenpark. Kannst den Pferden, wenn sie wieder mit Dir durchgehen mal ins Ohr flüstern, mit Dir bis zu mir durchzustarten?


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2020)

hihi, das kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Du Dir das wünschen würdest! Leider reicht so ein Energieschub immer nicht lange genug.. Sonst hätte ich ja auch keine Ramsch-Ecken mehr im Garten. Mein Tipp ist : wenn man mal ganz viel Schwung hat, und auch nur, wenns wirklich in den Fingern juckt, dann die Gelegenheit nutzen und anfangen. Alles andere bringt nichts. bloß nicht dazu zwingen, das wird nix, wenn man sich dem Projekt nicht gewachsen fühlt.

lg Ina


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Apr. 2020)

Ramsch-Ecken - sind mir in Deinem Garten bisher noch keine aufgefallen. Da ist es immer schön. 

Das mit dem in-den-Finger-jucken hat schon kräftig nachgelassen. Da juckt es nicht mehr, die tun nur noch weh.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2020)

oje, verstehe.... das fängt mit dem wehtun von Händen und Füßen bei mir auch schon an. Aber manchmal, ganz manchmal, wache ich an einem Wochenende ohne Migräne ähnliche typische Wochenend-zipperlein auf und ziehe hinaus um Bäume auszureissen!
Übrigens Dreck Ecken siehst Du in meinem Garten deshalb nicht, weil ich sie nicht fotografiere. Außer bei vorher - nachher - Berichten.



lg Ina


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Apr. 2020)

Ja, am Samstag war ich auch übermütig und hab u. a. einen 6m hohen Raketenwacholder (stand da schon 10 Jahre) ausgegraben (den mir vor ein paar Jahren ein Baumschul-Gärtnermeister beschnitten hatte. Der sah einfach nur noch schaurig aus) und gegen einen 4,5m hohen im Topf gepflegten ausgetauscht. Da haben Hände, Arme und Rücken heute noch was davon.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2020)

6 Meter? Das war sicher mega anstrengend. Der wird ja einen ordentlichen wurzelballen gehabt haben.... und der konnte nicht durch einen künstlerischen Schnitt noch gerettet werden?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Apr. 2020)

Ja, das war ein richtiger Brocken, beide Pflanzen. Der künstlerische Schnitt hat ja den schaurigen Zustand erst verursacht. Hatte die letzten Jahre gem. Info vom Baumschul-Gärtnermeister wieder schön werden sollen, war aber nur ein frommer Wunsch. Konnte den Anblick nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2020)

hm, hätte man von geschultem Fachmann aber anders erwarten können!


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Apr. 2020)

Hab es extra vom Meister und Inhaber der Baumschule selber machen lassen, da ich Angst hatte die Pflanze zu verunstalten. Und hatte ihm entsprechend vertraut. Der hat so eigentlich einen sehr guten Namen in unserer Gegend. Passiert mir auch nicht mehr.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2020)

gibt's noch ein Foto vom Baum? Vielleicht auch von dem neuen?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Apr. 2020)

Das einzige Foto was ich jetzt gefunden hab ist dieses vom 18.März. Da ist er aber nicht ganz von der Höhe her drauf. Vom neuen gepflanzten Baum muss ich erst noch eines machen. Aber ich will Dir Deinen Thread nicht kapern.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2020)

alter Schwede.... aber dass der Baum so dünn benadelt ist, liegt doch aber nicht am Schnitt? Für mich sieht das total nach dem falschen Standort aus... das Fundament des Hauses wird ihm eine Menge Wasser wegziehen, und der Boden könnte auch ausgelaugt sein. Und Lichtverhältnisse? Das würde ich alles noch einmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, bevor ich ein neues Exemplar opfere.
lg Ina


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Apr. 2020)

Der Baum ist ein Raketen-Wacholder 'Skyrocket', hat an der Stelle gut Sonne, ab dem späteren Vormittag bis in den Abend. Die Erde ist immer gleichmäßig feucht, wird regelmäßig ausreichend gegossen mit Brunnenwasser. Das Mauerwerk wurde bis ganz unten isoliert und abgedichtet. Das Substrat wurde beim Pflanzen komplett neu aufgefüllt (ca, 1,5m) und unten drunter eine Drainage und seither auch immer gut mit Kompost und Dünger versorgt, tlw. sogar alt gegen neu ausgetauscht. Immer nach Anweisung von dem Baumschulenmenschen.

Vor dem Beschnitt war er schön kompakt. Dann wurde er unten extrem geschnitten weil angeblich Miniermottenbefall (hat sich im Nachgang lt. Baumschulenmenschen als falsch erwiesen), weiter oben auch ziemlich extrem ausgelichtet. Das, was jetzt nach oben noch dran ist, hat er hauptsächlich neu ausgetrieben. Da nicht viel mehr an dem Baum dran war, drückt die Zweiglein jede Schneeflocke auseinander und lässt ihn zerstubbelt aussehen.

Der Gärtner hatte ihn sich seinerzeit erst angesehen. Zum Schneiden kam er nochmal vorbei. Nach dem ich meinen ersten Schock nach dem Schnitt verarbeitet hatte, hab ich noch wen anderen gefragt (auch Baumschulen-Gärtnermeister und Gift Spezialist aber im Großhandel tätig), was er dazu meint. Der hat mir erst mal den Kopf runter, dass ich an den Baum mit der Schere bin und den so extrem verhunzt hab. Als ich ihm dann gesagt hatte, wer den Schnitt mit welcher Begründung gemacht hat, war er sprachlos und meinte, er schließt es aus, dass der Baum sich von dem Schnitt wieder erholt. Das wird ein häßlicher verhunzter Gaggel bleiben.

Der neue Raketenwacholder war im riesigen Topf gestanden und dafür eigentlich schon zu groß. Der ist auch schon seit Samstag eingesetzt, wieder mit neuer Erde. Wenn der wieder raus muss, dann nur noch in 35cm Stücken.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Apr. 2020)

hm na wenn das so ist.... dann hat der neue wohl alles, was er braucht. Und der Gärtner hat eine grobe Fehleinschätzung hingelegt für den alten Baum... ich wusste nicht, dass Wacholder so empfindlich ist, dass ihn ein falscher Schnitt den Garaus machen kann... meine Wacholder werden seit vielen Jahren von mir immer recht grob gestutzt ohne Fachkenntnis...dachte die sind unverwüstlich. ich kenne allerdings diese Sorte nicht, habe andere Sorten hier zu stehen.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2020)

Hallo miteinander!

heute stand Pflastern auf dem Plan. Freitag nach Feierabend war das Wetter so schön, da habe ich die probehalber gelegten Platten wieder aufgenommen und bin dem fest durchwurzelten Boden zuleibe gerückt. ca 15 cm habe ich noch aufbrechen können, alte Tannenwurzeln gerissen,alles ein paar Zentimeter tiefer gelegt und alles schön glatt gemacht und wieder fest getrampelt.

   

Am Freitag Abend habe ich dann bei Hornbach meine online - Reservierung vom Vormittag abgeholt, denn ohne Vlies, Splitt und Sand geht es nicht mit dem Pflastern. Und noch ein paar Pflasterklinker, die machen sich gut als Lückenfüller und die sind ja auch in meinen anderen Wegen schon verbaut. Die Abholung hat supi funktioniert und ersparte mir das Schlangestehen.

 

Heute früh, sobald etwas wärmende Sonne auf die Baustelle schien, konnte ich gleich loslegen:

Vlies auslegen
 

Splitt verteilen und ausbreiten

   

hier noch meine ganzen Reste an Mosaikpflaster, die ich ich gerne aufbrauchen möchte
     

hier zur Halbzeitpause am frühen Nachmittag

 

hier fertig gepflastert

 

und hier mit Sand in den Fugen und Kieselsteine zum Bergbegrenzungsmäuerchen hin aufgefüllt, zum Schluss alles schön gefegt

       

bin ganz zufrieden, wieder ein schönes Tagesprojekt fertig!

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend und bleibt gesund!

lg Ina


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Apr. 2020)

Mensch Ida, das sieht ja richtig schick aus. Was für ein Jammer, dass Du wg. dem Corona-Thema nicht kommen kannst. Hätte Dich soooffoorrrtt engagiert hier.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2020)

Danke... aber ich glaube, du wohnst ein bisschen zu weit weg, oder?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Apr. 2020)

Ach Ina, ich tät Dich glatt abholen und irgendwann dann mal auch wieder zurück fahren.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2020)

Aber das ist doch nicht so besonders aufregend, das kann Frau auch selbst bauen. Wobei die buddelei und die schweren Materialien mich schon ganz schön aus der Puste bringen!


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Apr. 2020)

Doch Ina, das ist schon toll, was Du da so alles machst und stemmst. Ich finde das richtig klasse. 

Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, Du mit hier, man - da hätten wir ja sowas von Frauenpower ...


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2020)

glaube ich gern... mir wäre auch lieber, es würde mir jemand helfen. Das Grundstück ist ja auch noch lange nicht fertig. Ich hoffe das noch zu schaffen, solange ich noch fit genug dafür bin.


----------



## ina1912 (19. Apr. 2020)

n'abend zusammen!

nach der Pflasterei gestern wollte ich heute eigentlich ruhiger treten und nur ein bisschen feintuning in den Beeten machen, Beetstecker rausholen etc..
naja nach einem Fotorundgang in der Morgensonne...
               

... mussten erstmal alle Ostereier eingesammelt werden, und das hat schon eine gute Stunde gedauert.
danach hab ich weiter mit dem Hopfenmonster am Berg gekämpft. Was zu tief war und nicht mehr rauszuziehen ging, habe ich mit der Astschere gekappt. Leider. Dort kann ich erstmal keine Steine setzen und nichts pflanzen, denn die Stücke treiben 100prozentig wieder aus. Da muss ich halt am Ball bleiben und jeden neuen Trieb entfernen. Bis er keine Nährstoffe mehr vorrätig hat. Mal gucken, wie viele Saisons das dauert... Foto gibt es davon jetzt nicht, ist ja nix zu sehen außer Sand.

dafür habe ich mich danach dran gemacht, dien Berg Koniferenschnitt vom letzten Wochenende zu zerkleinern und regensicher unterzubringen.
und als ich immer noch nicht genug gearbeitet hatte, habe ich mir diese Wacholderkugel am Teich vorgenommen.

     
untenrum kommt nichts Grünes mehr, bleibt also nur noch Liften übrig.
das war eine ganz schön frickelige Angelegenheit, kam schlecht ran und tausend trockene Zweiglein drunter, die alle einzeln abgeknipst werden mussten.
der knorrigen Kiefer nebenan habe ich dann auch gleich noch etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit verschafft. So richtig darunter sauber zu machen hatte ich aber heute keine Lust mehr, das heb ich für nächste Woche auf.

   
so siehts von der anderen Teichseite gesehen aus :
 

und hier noch Steingarten Beet gesäubert und die Kletterrosen dahinter ordentlich zurück geschnitten :
  

und damit Ihr nicht immer nur die schönen Bilder zu sehen bekommt, hier mal die größte Enttäuschung dieses Frühjahrs. Die japanische Hochstamm-Hängezierkirsche namens Kiku-shidare hat es auf ganze 2 Blüten gebracht! Sie hatte viele Knospen, aber die sehen verschrumpelt aus, vermutlich sind sie erfroren...
 

das war mein Update von heute.

ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche! Passt auf Euch auf!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Nachdem hier viele Wochen der Schlendrian eingezogen ist, will ich mal meine Doku aktualisieren. Das Vorgartenbaustellenthema habe ich bereits auf dem aktuellen Stand, nun also weiter Ende April im Garten mit Teich hinter dem Haus.

wunderbare Kirschblüte, danach __ Apfelblüte
         

dann ein bisschen Frühlungserwachen rund um den Teich

          
       

die erste Ladung Pflanzen vom Restpostenmarkt für das vergrößerte Beet am Zaun und den Bereich rechte Seite Kellerberg, an dem ich zwischendurch immer mal wieder arbeite
 
               

Kornus cousa SATOMI fängt an zu blühen, auch die dunkellaubige Zwerg - Azalee, beides am Berg neu gepflanzt
   

und wer hier noch so wohnt...  

weiter geht's im nächsten Beitrag


----------



## samorai (12. Juni 2020)

He Ina, so groß war dein Garten gar nicht aber was du da alles raus zauberst, da bin ich immer wieder völlig bav.


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2020)

so, jetzt sind wir im Mai... 

schon deutlich grüner als im April. __ Flieder, __ Bergenien, Lewisia und die ersten Storchschnäbel blühen und die Blutpflaume wurde wieder auf Durchgangshöhe zurück geschnitten 
                 

als nächstes muss der Weg zwischen Kellerberg und Zaun fertig gepflastert werden (der erste Teil ist schon weiter oben Anfang April zu sehen gewesen). Zum Glück hatte der Nachbar noch paar Gehwegplatten - Bruchstücke für mich :

  
ich habe immer wechselweise gepflastert, Rosenbogen gesetzt und den Zaun gestrichen und repariert 
                              
den Rosenbogen habe ich mit einer weißen Clematis montana und einer zartblauen Clematis alpina bepflanzt, andere Sorten gedeihen hier nicht so gut.

  hier nochmal die dunkellaubige Zwerg - Azalee 
  der schöne zartgelbe __ Rhododendron kam für 6 Euro vom Restpostenmarkt 

muddi und vaddi Taube zum Feierabend im Sonnenuntergang
  

es gibt auf dieser Baustelle noch viel mehr Bepflanzung. 
to be continued...


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2020)

SATOMI hatte beim Einpflanzen schon einige Knospen mitgebracht
 
 

hier ist der zweite Pflanzeneinkauf für dieses Projekt :

     
  
die Stauden (Heucherella und Digitalis) kamen ins Beet, einige __ Farne und euonymus werden zum Teil noch für den letzten freien Bereich am Hang aufgehoben.

       


um Himmelfahrt herum blühten die hohen Bartiris hinter dem Teich

                 
was sonst noch so spriesst:
   
         

damit sind wir aber immer noch nicht fertig!


----------



## Dothee (12. Juni 2020)

Spannend bei dir mitzulesen Ina! ♡


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2020)

,Pfingsten dann die dritte Kofferraumladung Pflanzen, diesmal für den Bereich direkt neben dem Kellereingang. Pflaumenfarbene Sumpfiris, schwarzer Geranium Phaeum RAVEN, zwei Sorten Geum in orangegelb und rotorange und geranium cinereum BALLERINA in rosa. Die wurden zu Füßen des Kornus cousa neben die Azalee gepflanzt.
   
                                         

ansonsten habe ich hier noch Teinansichten, Clematis am Haus, verschiedene Geraniümer auf der anderen Seite des Bergs und dann im großen Staudenbeet lila Sumpfiris und Milchstern
             

außerdem war Ende Mai __ Großlibellen-Schlupftag:


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2020)

Insgesamt ist es schon recht lauschig hier. Der __ Fingerhut ist aufgeblüht und auch weitere Geraniümer, Clematis und Kletterrosen. Heuchera nicht zu vergessen! japanisches Waldgras Hakonechloa AUREOLA ist auch hervorragend wieder gekommen. 
                   
so langsam komme ich der Vorstellung von meinem Traumgarten näher... es ist noch eine Menge zu tun, aber es zeichnet sich ab, dass es mir gefallen wird.

weiter geht's mit dem Weg um das Gewächshaus herum, welches hinter dem Kellerberg steht, hier soll gepflastert und ein ordentlicher Übergang zum Rasen gemacht werden.

vorher :
 

vor Pfingsten mit dem Sohnemann die Grasnarbe abgetragen und alles etwas begradigt. Damit es pflegeleichter wird, alte Gehwegplatten gelegt, teilweise lagen die hier noch rum, teilweise vom Nachbarn bekommen.
dann Pflastersteine verlegt, auch die sind recycelt von einem anderen Nachbarn.
insgesamt bastele ich da schon zwei, drei Wochenenden dran rum, ganz fertig ist es noch nicht. der schwierige Teil ist der Übergang zum Rasen und die genaue Wiedereinpassung des Mähroboterkabels, damit am Ende kein Gras stehen bleibt.
             

damit ist die Doku meiner Projekte erstmal auf dem aktuellen Stand. puh, das war jetzt echt fisselig, alles so klein auf dem Handy. Aber da Ihr ja so gerne mitlest und Fotos guckt, habe ich versucht, es so vollständig wie möglich zu machen.
wünsche Euch einen schönen Abend und wahrscheinlich gibt's am Wochenende schon neue Bilder!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juni 2020)

n'abend zusammen!

heute konnte ich noch vor dem großen Unwetter einen Schritt weiter kommen. Die Pflastersteine sind nun komplett verlegt.
   
Der schwierigste Teil - der Übergang zum Rasen - konnte gelöst werden.
die Mähkantensteine habe ich entfernt und setze sie auch nicht wieder ein. Bisschen weiter ausgebuddelt, damit eine Betonkante Platz hat. Das Kabel vom Mähroboter liegt erstmal frei, erkennt man nur schlecht auf dem Bild.
   
Habe dabei doch glatt noch eine antike Gehwegplatte aus den 60er Jahren unter dem Gras gefunden! Jetzt erklärt sich auch, warum der Rasen an dieser Stelle immer so geschwächelt hat. Natürlich habe ich sie raus genommen. Das fehlende Volumen habe ich mit Erdaushub aufgefüllt, damit keine Delle im Rasen entsteht. Rasen wieder drüber geklappt. Hier werde ich morgen die Ränder mit Beton fixieren, nach dem Aushärten das Kabel wieder entlang der Kante legen und Grasnarbe drüber packen.

bevor der Regen einsetzte, konnte ich auch noch Sand in die Fugen fegen, damit der gleich eingespült wird. Die Lücken zum Steinmäuerchen rechts habe ich mit Kiesel aufgefüllt, um die Pflastersteine stabil zu halten.
     

morgen gibt es hoffentlich Bilder vom fertigen Weg.

schönen Abend wünsche ich Euch noch!

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2020)

ina1912 schrieb:


> eine antike Gehwegplatte aus den 60er Jahren unter dem Gras gefunden!



Oh, dann bin ich ja auch "antik".


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juni 2020)

ja, ich auch 

antik ist natürlich in Anführungszeichen gemeint. Ich freue mich immer über gebrauchte Baumaterialien. zum Einen ist mir der Gedanke der Nachhaltigkeit wichtig. Alles, was ich wieder verwende, das muss ich nicht kaufen und das muss demzufolge auch nicht auf dem Herstellerbereich nachbestellt werden. Der Umwelt tuts gut.
Zum Anderen haben diese gebrauchten Materialien einen Charme, den kein noch so gut auf alt gemachtes Neuprodukt erreichen kann. Vielleicht noch wenn man sie vereinzelt mit einbaut. Aber spätestens bei größeren zusammenhängenden Flächen sieht man die Uniformität der Alterungsspuren und ist quasi als Fake entlarvt. Das finde ich immer etwas enttäuschend, wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Eben nicht einzigartig, sondern Einheitsbrei in jedem zweiten Grundstück. Bei der Verwendung von recycelten Materialien erreicht man natürlich eine Einzigartigkeit über Form, Farbe und Verlegemuster, die das Projekt unverwechselbar machen.

schönen Sonntag gewünscht!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo, hier nur schnell die Bilder vom Baufortschritt

die Fläche ist nun mit Beton eingefasst. zum Beet hin habe ich meine letzten Mosaikpflastersteine aufgebraucht und in den Beton gedrückt. Um Reißen in der Sonne zu verhindern, habe ich den Beton gelegentlich mit Wasser begossen
     

nach dem ersten Anziehen des Betons habe ich die Delle zum Rasen hin mit Erde aufgefüllt und das Robi-Kabel neu an der Kante positioniert. Das musste sein, da Robi morgen früh wieder fährt; er soll ja nicht in einem Graben hängen bleiben. Jetzt ist der Übergang vom Weg zum Rasen eben.

    
weiter ging es am Gewächshaus nach links Richtung Hecke mit Pflaster verlegen
 
leider erwischte mich von einer Minute auf die andere ein mega Kopfschmerz, genau wie gestern schon (vermutlich durch Verspannung im Nacken bei der typischen Haltung beim Pflastern), da musste ich aufhören. Das kopfüber Arbeiten und das Klopfen mit dem Gummihammer ist ja nicht so förderlich gegen Kopfschmerzen.
daher habe ich - unzufrieden, weil das Werk dieses Wochenende nicht mehr fertig wird - nur noch den Sand in die Fugen an den Betonrändern gefegt und bisschen eingeschrubbelt. Mehr war heute nicht drin

 
 
naja, immerhin die vordere Seite fertig.

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend und einen guten Wochenstart!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 

habe Euch noch gar nicht auf dem Laufenden gehalten, was die Fertigstellung des Weges angeht. Am vorletzten Wochenende habe ich endlich geschafft, alle Steine zu verlegen
  

dann noch die Ränder mit etwas Beton und Kies aufgefüllt 
  
    

Nachdem alles angetrocknet war, habe ich noch den Fugensand eingefegt.

        

damit wäre das grob erstmal fertig. Bin froh, soviel wie möglich recycelt zu haben! 

wenn die nächsten Projekte dran sind (Rückseite Kellerberg mit Ruine und Stumpery/Fernery) dann wird dieser Weg, der jetzt am Ende des Gewächshauses endet, einen Abschluss oder Übergang zum Weg zwischen Zaun und Berg bekommen, so dass der Berg letztlich ganz zum Umlaufen geht.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2021)

Grüßt Euch alle miteinander!

Mein Gartenthema muss ja auch wieder bedient werden, auch wenn hier noch nicht viel passiert ist. Lediglich die Rosen, das __ Schilf und große Stauden habe ich schonmal zurück geschnitten. Außerdem habe ich den Komposthaufen abgetragen, weil der eh seit Jahren überfällig war und ich nun wenigstens die Erde gebrauchen konnte, nämlich im Hochbeet im Vorgarten.

aber ich habe einige Blütenfotos zum Gucken:

                                                

schönen Sonntag noch Euch allen! 

lg Ina


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ina,
sehr schöne Fotos!
Besoners die Lenzrosen.
Wir haben diese eine Sorte:

Die vermehrt sich zur Zeit recht gut.


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Apr. 2021)




----------



## ina1912 (24. Apr. 2021)

n'abend miteinander!

wieder ein Samstag vorbei, an dem ich mit gutem Gewissen in den Sessel geplumpst bin... heute habe ich mich um die Errichtung des neuen Kompost gekümmert. Abgetragen war der alte Haufen ja schon Ostern. Die Erde wurde im erneuerten Hochbeet im Vorgarten verwendet, aber es war noch ein riesiger Berg von furztrockenem, nicht verrottetem Material vergangener Jahre übrig geblieben, den sieht man auf dem Bild unter dem Apfelbaum. Donnerstag beim Baumarkt eine einfache Metall - Gitterumrandung geholt, den Boden etwas glatt gezogen. Das Gitterviereck habe ich einfach auf die dort vorhandenen Gehwegplatten gestellt. Ich hatte Glück, gute zwei Stunden und der alte Krempel war klein gemacht und hat nebst dem ganzen diesjährigen Zeug vom Frühjahrsputz in den Beeten (ca 3 grüne Säcke voll) hinein gepasst. Mehrmals Schnellkomposter dazwischen gestreut und die ganze Zeit ordentlich gewässert. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es alsbald anfängt zu arbeiten und merklich zusammen sackt. Ist jetzt kein sooo spannendes Projekt, aber Ihr guckt ja trotzdem immer gerne Bilder...

 
 
 

es könnte sogar noch ein zweiter daneben passen... wir werden sehen. Als Nächstes muss erstmal rundum den Teich aufgeräumt werden, da kommen auch noch mal eine Menge trockene Stengel zusammen und auch von den austreibenden Pflanzen im Teich werde ich Etliches herausholen. Das ist der dringendste Punkt auf der to-do-Liste.

schade, dass das noch nicht erledigt ist, würde schöner aussehen auf den Bildern mit der Baumblüte:

                   

erstmal noch einen schönen Samstag Abend Euch allen!

lg Ina


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ina,
besser wäre, wenn keine Gehwegplaten unter dem Kompost wären. Ein Drahtgitter wäre gut gegen Nagetiere. Wenn der Kompost Kontagt zum Boden hat können Kompostwürmer einwandern und die Rotte verläuft schneller. Immer mal eine Handvoll Erde zwischen die Pflanzenteile hilft auch die Humusbildung zu beschleunigen.

Schönen Samstagabend ebenso.


----------



## troll20 (24. Apr. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> besser wäre, wenn keine Gehwegplaten unter dem Kompost wären


Aber die sind doch nur unter den Ecken damit das Gitter besser steht


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Apr. 2021)

achssoooo .... dann nehme ich alles zruck.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Apr. 2021)

ja genau, nur an den Ecken. der Inhalt des Kompost hat natürlich Bodenkontakt, damit die krabbler rein können. Über die Nagetiere mache ich mir jetzt keine Gedanken. Dort hat auch schon früher so einiges gewohnt... ich tu keine gekochten Essensreste oder so drauf, nur Pflanzenreste, Eierschalen, Kaffeesatz und roher Gemüseabfall. Beim Neubeladen hab ich drauf geachtet, dass schon zwischendrin Erde dabei ist, die lag mit auf dem großen Haufen und fiel durchs Raster, als wir die Erde für das Hochbeet herausgefischt hatten.


----------



## ina1912 (1. Mai 2021)

n'abend miteinander!

ein neues Projekt habe ich zwar nicht angefangen, aber ein paar Stündchen weiter Beete und Teichrand ausgeputzt. Ganz fertig bin ich noch nicht, aber insgesamt sieht es schon recht ordentlich aus. Nur trocken ist es, hoffentlich regnet es morgen ordentlich, denn ich habe keine Lust schon wieder mit dem Sprenger durch die Gegend zu rennen...

Pfirsich, Blutpflaume und Aprikose sind am Verblühen, aber die Kupferfelsenbirne und die japanische Hängezierkirsche blühen jetzt. Die Süsskirsche ist fast am Aufblühen.

hier ein paar der aktuellen Bilder :

                             

schönen Abend Euch noch!

lg Ina

p. s. das Wichtigste vergessen.. die Teichbilder!


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2021)

Wow, da hat sich ja viel verändert seit dem letzten Besuch.
Das wird echt Zeit das Corina Hausverbot bekommt.


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2021)

Wenn du deinen Impfpass mitbringst, darfst du schon eher zu Besuch kommen 
ich muß immer noch sehr vorsichtig wegen meines Dad sein..


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2021)

Übrigens, der Regen wurde heute erst von 8 Uhr auf 11 Uhr verschoben. Jetzt ist es halb eins und die wetterApp sagt, eventuell zwischen drei und vier Uhr


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2021)

Der Regen wurde erneut verschoben, auf 17 Uhr 

das wird doch heute wieder nichts....


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2021)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Der Regen wurde erneut verschoben, auf 17 Uhr


Also hier pieselt es schon den ganzen Tag immer wieder mal mehr, mal weniger ...
Hast du den etwa vergessen zu bestechen


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2021)

hm... um Mittag rum sagte die wetterApp "nachlassender Regen", als das sehr dünne - von SO nach NNW ausgerichtete - lange Regenwolkenband über Norddeutschland zog. Ich habe es beobachtet, wie es vielversprechend über uns war. Aber da war kein einziger Tropfen hier niedergegangen. Dann zog es Richtung NO davon. Das Band muß wohl überm Osthavelland aufgerissen sein 

das passiert recht häufig hier, vielleicht liegt es an irgendeinem topografischen Merkmal. Aber ich bin kein Wetterfrosch. Mich regt nur diese Trockenheit schon wieder auf, wo doch der späte Winter so vielversprechend regenreich war.

lg Ina


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Mai 2021)

[/ATTACH] 





ina1912 schrieb:


> Mich regt nur diese Trockenheit schon wieder auf, wo doch der späte Winter so vielversprechend


Hallo Ina,

mir geht das genauso. Meine Wetter App sagt jeweils für die übernächste Woche 15 bis 20 Liter pro qm voraus, was dann täglich weniger wird, bis dann nur noch ein paar tropfen übrig bleiben.
So war das letztes Jahr auch. Allerdings war es ja um diese Zeit schon wärmer. Meine Tanks sind allerdings noch halb voll .
 
 
Pause


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen miteinander!

so, ich will mal den Brückentag nutzen, um die Bilder vom ersten Maiwochenende nachzuholen.. das We war arbeitsreich, da war keine Muße mehr zum Sichten und Aussuchen der Fotos. Etwas großartig Neues habe ich nicht gemacht, dafür bin ich mit den letzten Aufräumarbeiten nach dem Winter fertig. Beetränder und Rasenkanten etwas ordentlich gemacht und am Eiskellerberg noch die letzten trockenen Staudenstengel ausgeputzt. War ganz schön spät, denn die frischen Austriebe waren schon ziemlich hoch, daher war es ganz schöne Fummelei.
Der Kirschbaum stand nun in voller Blüte.
    
eine Nachbarin bat mich Sonntag um Asyl für drei Goldfische. Da sie bei ihrem Hochteich ständig Reiherbesuch hatte und ihre Fische total dezimiert wurden, wollte sie den verbleibenden verschreckten Fischen diesen Horror ersparen wollte und den Teich künftig ohne Fische, nur mit Fröschen, __ Libellen und co. weiter betreiben möchte. naja, ich konnte das natürlich nicht ablehnen. dann machte sie sich mit ihrem Mann ans Einfangen...was soll ich sagen, es kamen dann doch etliche mehr zum Vorschein. Erst kam ein Eimer mit 7, dann einer mit ca. 11, dann noch zwei Eimer... insgesamt werden es so 25 bis 30 gewesen sein.. . oje, das war nicht der Plan! Jetzt ist mein Teich zum Krachen voll, aber wenigstens können sie sich hier viel besser verstecken. Und hübsch und wohlgenährt sind sie, etwa vor zwei Jahren dort im Hochteich geboren als Nachwuchs von Sarasa, Komet und __ Shubunkin. Die meisten orange - weiß gemustert, auch ein paar sehr auffällige Muster dabei. Einer mit einer schwarzen Schwanzflosse, vermutlich Shubunkin - Erbe. Und ein ganz weißer mit rotem Kamm und Flossen. tja, nun sind sie da. wurden hocherfreut und neugierig von meiner Bande empfangen.

                

kaum, dass es Anfang der Woche so heiß wurde, gab es nach der ersten warmen Nacht gleich großes Getöse im Teich.. ich hoffe, meine letzte __ Rotfeder und die Libellenlarven kümmern sich um den Laich....
      

dann gibt es noch ein paar Bilder von der schönen Abendstimmung. Auch der Apfelbaum kommt in die Blüte, genau wie meine Johannisbeeren, die richtig voll hängen dieses Jahr.

                        

und: zum allerersten Mal habe ich eine Blüte einer der vielen __ Wildtulpen, die ich seit Jahren immer mehr erfolglos gepflanzt hatte! meine voriges Jahr neu gepflanzte Clematis alpina blüht mit wunderschönen blauen Glöckchen.

     

passen nicht alle Fotos rein... Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2021)

... weiter geht's

                   
   
    

das wäre jetzt erstmal alles von letztem Wochenende nachgeholt..
da die Pflanzen aber in drei vier Tagen so einen riesigen Schuss gemacht haben, gibt es sicher heute oder morgen schon wieder neue Fotos!

schönes Wochenende wünsche ich Euch!

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2021)

ina1912 schrieb:


> eine Nachbarin bat mich Sonntag um Asyl für drei Goldfische


Also wenn das bei dir so einfach geht.....
Ich hätte da noch so ein oder zwei oder vielleicht auch drei hundert abzugeben.
Ich komm da mal vorbei. Wann hat dein Jung wieder ein Spiel


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2021)

nüscht is, allet ausgebucht!


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo miteinander!

eigentlich wollte ich heute ganz heldenhaft die letzte unansehnliche Stelle am Eiskellerberg in Angriff nehmen :
   

soweit bin ich gekommen, bevor das Gewitter los ging :

 

naja, unfreiwillig pausiert und dann kam am Nachmittag die Sonne raus. Da bin ich dann lieber in den Vorgarten gegangen und habe die Sommerbepflanzung erledigt, neue Bilder sind schon im Vorgartenthema hochgeladen.
hier aber noch einige schöne Aufnahmen aus dem Garten, der einen unheimlichen Schub bei dem Wetter bekommen hat :                           

mehr gibt's heute erstmal nicht..
wünsche Euch einen schönen Abend!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend in die Runde!

habe an dem Berg noch nicht weiter gearbeitet, dafür habe ich aber einige Bilder vom Teich und Garten drumherum für Euch :

                                                            

schönen Abend Euch noch!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo!

so, trotz aller Widrigkeiten des Wetters und großer Unlust habe ich mich an die Baustelle am Berg gemacht.

hier zur Erinnerung die Vorher-Fotos:
 

 
genau, das Durcheinander in der Mitte war die letzte Stelle am Berg, die schon seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr verändert wurde. Die monströse Japansegge musste raus, und die versunkenen Feldsteine mussten ausgebuddelt und neu gesetzt werden.
hier mein erster Anlauf vor einigen Wochen, ungefähr die Hälfte ist raus:
 

heute wollte ich dann endlich zum Abschluss kommen. mehrmals musste ich dem Sturm und Regen weichen und im Wintergarten pausieren.
zwischendurch habe ich mal das Feldsperlingsnest gerettet, das ich gestern im Bambus-Gebüsch entdeckt hatte. Der Sturm hat die Wedel so umhergeschleudert, dass ich Angst um das ziemlich weit außen liegende Nest hatte. Daher habe ich den Bambus auf Nesthöhe mit mehr Schnur zusammen gebunden, nun sitzt es dort recht sicher.
 

letztlich war der Nachmittag dann doch noch ganz annehmbar für die Buddelei.
also erstmal Wurzeln raus, Steine rein (für mehr Terrassen haben die Steine leider nicht gereicht)
 

 
gepflanzt habe ich 4x Epimedium (Elfenblume), da die Waldbodenbewohner ist und auch mit schwierigsten Verhältnissen zurecht kommt. Sie ist glaube ich schon fertig mit dem Blühen. Dann eine Heuchera (Purpurglöckchen), Sorte PALACE PURPLE, damit es auch im Sommer dort zarte Blüten gibt. Zwei neue Gräser habe ich gepflanzt, da diese dunkle Ecke etwas aufgehellt werden soll. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das dafür die richtigen Pflanzen sind, auch wenn sie Halbschatten vertragen. Ob es reicht, werde ich sehen, zur Not muss nochmal was anderes hin.
etwas links unter der Konifere habe ich zwei Geranium nodosum (Knotige Bergwaldstorchschnäbel) gesetzt. Es sind Sämlinge, die ich im großen Staudenbeet gefunden habe. Die kommen mit sehr großem Wurzeldruck zurecht, wachsen hier auch unter den Zuckerhutfichten und sind wunderhübsch mit zartlila-silbrigen Blüten, die bald aufblühen müssten.
 

 

 

 

mir fehlt nun noch ein __ Hirschzungenfarn für ganz unten, wo die Feldsteine auf den Pflastersteinen aufsetzen. Den habe ich leider vergessen zu kaufen. Die durch die Feldsteine neu entstandenen Absätze habe ich noch mit frischer Gartenerde aufgefüllt, was gleichzeitig auch den großen Koniferen zugute kommt, da dort etwas mehr Feuchtigkeit hängen bleiben kann als auf der Schräge vorher.
Jetzt alles schön angegossen und ne Stunde noch den Radensprenger laufen lassen, nun ist Feierabend! Bin unheimlich froh, dass ich hier nun endlich auch einen Haken dran machen kann!

wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Pfingstwochenende!

lg Ina


----------

